# Come ci si sente



## lunaiena (27 Agosto 2011)

Ciao ...sono una nuova iscritta ecco io vorrei solo capire come ci si sente dop aver tradito...io sono sposata da 14anni e da 9 stavamo insieme...un rapporto ormai piatto senza passione emozioni niente ogniuno fa la sua vita praticamente viviamo como due coinquilini...tempo fa ho conosciuto un uomo in chat che poi ho voluto incontrare...precisiamo che ne ho conosciuti molti ma nn mi sono mai spinta cosi...provo una forte attrazione x lui anche lui x me insomma siamo come due calamite che si attraggono..nn penso di essere innamorata di lui ne lui di me solo attrazione fisica ma per ora nn ho voluto ancora neanche baciarlo...ci scambiamo foto intime e abbiamo fatto sesso al telefono cosa che io nn riuscivo neanche a concepire subito poi e stato bellissimo...a dimenticavo io ho 42 anni e lui 47... Cmq ora vogliamo vederci e penso che qualcosa succedera ma nn so come posso sentirmi dopo quindi se c'e qualcuno che mi puo illuminare ... Grazie


----------



## Sole (27 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ciao ...sono una nuova iscritta ecco io vorrei solo capire come ci si sente dop aver tradito...io sono sposata da 14anni e da 9 stavamo insieme...un rapporto ormai piatto senza passione emozioni niente ogniuno fa la sua vita praticamente viviamo como due coinquilini...tempo fa ho conosciuto un uomo in chat che poi ho voluto incontrare...precisiamo che ne ho conosciuti molti ma nn mi sono mai spinta cosi...provo una forte attrazione x lui anche lui x me insomma siamo come due calamite che si attraggono..nn penso di essere innamorata di lui ne lui di me solo attrazione fisica ma per ora nn ho voluto ancora neanche baciarlo...ci scambiamo foto intime e abbiamo fatto sesso al telefono cosa che io nn riuscivo neanche a concepire subito poi e stato bellissimo...a dimenticavo io ho 42 anni e lui 47... Cmq ora vogliamo vederci e penso che qualcosa succedera ma nn so come posso sentirmi dopo quindi se c'e qualcuno che mi puo illuminare ... Grazie


Come puoi sentirti lo potrai sapere solo dopo aver vissuto questa esperienza. Dipenderà molto da te, da quello che cerchi, da quello che ti senti di dare e da ciò che ti serve in questo momento della tua vita. Dipende anche molto da come evolverà la cosa con questa persona, ma anche con tuo marito: tradire senza essere scoperti è un'esperienza; farlo ed essere beccati e, quindi, vivere tutte le conseguenze del caso, è un'esperienza completamente diversa.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ciao ...sono una nuova iscritta ecco io vorrei solo capire come ci si sente dop aver tradito...io sono sposata da 14anni e da 9 stavamo insieme...un rapporto ormai piatto senza passione emozioni niente ogniuno fa la sua vita praticamente viviamo como due coinquilini...tempo fa ho conosciuto un uomo in chat che poi ho voluto incontrare...precisiamo che ne ho conosciuti molti ma nn mi sono mai spinta cosi...provo una forte attrazione x lui anche lui x me insomma siamo come due calamite che si attraggono..nn penso di essere innamorata di lui ne lui di me solo attrazione fisica ma per ora nn ho voluto ancora neanche baciarlo...ci scambiamo foto intime e abbiamo fatto sesso al telefono cosa che io nn riuscivo neanche a concepire subito poi e stato bellissimo...a dimenticavo io ho 42 anni e lui 47... Cmq ora vogliamo vederci e penso che qualcosa succedera ma nn so come posso sentirmi dopo quindi se c'e qualcuno che mi puo illuminare ... Grazie


So come vanno certe cose.
Posso dirti però come si comportano le donne che ho conosciuto io.
Fino all'ultimo mantengono per sè la capacità di decidere e scegliere.
Possono sempre scattare un sacco di cose.
Ricordati che un conto è fare anche porcate al telefono o perchè no via skipe...e un conto è trovarsi a faccia a faccia.
L'attrazione fisica con me scatta solo quando sono in una certa situazione vicino all'altro corpo.
Non ho MAI voluto accettare o proporre un incontro con una donna in cui la conditio sine qua non sia finire a letto: lascio che ste cose capitino da sole.
Ma sono cose che capitano...
Buona fortuna!


----------



## Daniele (28 Agosto 2011)

E' brutto avere la crisi di mezza età, vero???


----------



## lunaiena (28 Agosto 2011)

abbastanza.....hahahah


----------



## lunaiena (28 Agosto 2011)

grazie comunque ....mi e servita questa fraseeee


----------



## lunaiena (28 Agosto 2011)

nessuno mi obbliga .....è che nn so cosa fare l'attrazione fisica corpo a corpo e gia scattata ma io mi sono tirata indietro....nn mi è mai successo di desiderare cosi qualcuno... e di pensare cose da fare con lui che neanche pensavo di poter pensare e per di piu dirgliele....
grazie conte....


----------



## lunaiena (28 Agosto 2011)

quindi tu consiglieresti di viverla....xche io nn so proprio che fare....io  lo voglio troppo  penso di cercare solo sesso cosa che da me nn avrei mai creduto io sono sempre stata molto riservata e pudica ora  mi sono trasformata  nn mi riconosco piu ma nn voglio che la cosa vada avanti piu di tanto io ho detto che nn soffro e anche lui ma poi alla fine le cose nn vanno mai cosi...ma si puo tradire senza essere scoperti?????
grazie sole....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ciao ...sono una nuova iscritta ecco io vorrei solo capire come ci si sente dop aver tradito...io sono sposata da 14anni e da 9 stavamo insieme...un rapporto ormai piatto senza passione emozioni niente ogniuno fa la sua vita praticamente viviamo como due coinquilini...tempo fa ho conosciuto un uomo in chat che poi ho voluto incontrare...precisiamo che ne ho conosciuti molti ma nn mi sono mai spinta cosi...provo una forte attrazione x lui anche lui x me insomma siamo come due calamite che si attraggono..nn penso di essere innamorata di lui ne lui di me solo attrazione fisica ma per ora nn ho voluto ancora neanche baciarlo...ci scambiamo foto intime e abbiamo fatto sesso al telefono cosa che io nn riuscivo neanche a concepire subito poi e stato bellissimo...a dimenticavo io ho 42 anni e lui 47... Cmq ora vogliamo vederci e penso che qualcosa succedera ma nn so come posso sentirmi dopo quindi se c'e qualcuno che mi puo illuminare ... Grazie


non ti so dire come ti sentirai ... ma per ravvivare un po' la situazione sentimentale / amorosa ci vuole veramente poco: butta via PC e TV. Con la noia che viene ad entrambi riscoprirete tutti i piaceri piccoli e grandi che ci sono in questo mondo.


----------



## passante (28 Agosto 2011)

ma chettimporta di come ti sentirai dopo? io penserei a come ti senti ora: annoiata dalla tua routine e eccitata da questa ventata di novità, sembrerebbe. e se provassi a ributtarti su tuo marito, invece? magari hai delle belle sorprese. in bocca al lupo!


----------



## lele51 (28 Agosto 2011)

*...anche il telefonino!*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non ti so dire come ti sentirai ... ma per ravvivare un po' la situazione sentimentale / amorosa ci vuole veramente poco: butta via PC e TV. Con la noia che viene ad entrambi riscoprirete tutti i piaceri piccoli e grandi che ci sono in questo mondo.


:bravooo:


----------



## Daniele (28 Agosto 2011)

Vedi, la routine sono due persone a crearla e quindi il rapporrto piatto e la mancanza di emozioni è la voglia di entrambi ad averla creata, perchè diciamocelo, è più comodo così. Poi si vogliono provare ancora emozioni e risulta più facile prendere il nuovo bus della persona nuova, però pensiamo bene, è una cosa sia sbagliata che immorale. E' come rubare, a volte capita l'occasione e solo chi ha le palle non ruba.
Io ti dissi della crisi di mezza età, perchè le donne se la ritrovano alla tua età...e fanno queste puttanate. Non sei la prima che scrive così e non sei la prima a scoprire che questa famosa attrazione è alla fine nulla, solo voglia di nuovo, in fondo non c'è neppure questa attrazione.


----------



## kay76 (28 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ciao ...sono una nuova iscritta ecco io vorrei solo capire come ci si sente dop aver tradito...io sono sposata da 14anni e da 9 stavamo insieme...un rapporto ormai piatto senza passione emozioni niente ogniuno fa la sua vita praticamente viviamo como due coinquilini...tempo fa ho conosciuto un uomo in chat che poi ho voluto incontrare...precisiamo che ne ho conosciuti molti ma nn mi sono mai spinta cosi...provo una forte attrazione x lui anche lui x me insomma siamo come due calamite che si attraggono..nn penso di essere innamorata di lui ne lui di me solo attrazione fisica ma per ora nn ho voluto ancora neanche baciarlo...ci scambiamo foto intime e abbiamo fatto sesso al telefono cosa che io nn riuscivo neanche a concepire subito poi e stato bellissimo...a dimenticavo io ho 42 anni e lui 47... Cmq ora vogliamo vederci e penso che qualcosa succedera ma nn so come posso sentirmi dopo quindi se c'e qualcuno che mi puo illuminare ... Grazie


Io sono dall'altra parte della barricata.
Quindi non sò dirti come ci si sente a tradire.
Ma stai insieme ad una persona da 23 anni, se faccio giusti i calcoli.
Forse il vostro rapporto merita ancora una chance.
Penso che possa succedere in tutti i rapporti lunghi che ci siano un momento di stanca, di noia etc.
Potrebbe valere la pena, se tu senti ancora qualcosa per tuo marito, cercare di riprendere in mano vostro rapporto, di vedere se è ancora possibile stare ancora bene insieme.
Tu come ti sentiresti se tuo marito ti tradisse? non ti importerebbe perchè ormai tra voi non c'è più nulla?


----------



## Sabina_ (28 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ciao ...sono una nuova iscritta ecco io vorrei solo capire come ci si sente dop aver tradito...io sono sposata da 14anni e da 9 stavamo insieme...un rapporto ormai piatto senza passione emozioni niente ogniuno fa la sua vita praticamente viviamo como due coinquilini...tempo fa ho conosciuto un uomo in chat che poi ho voluto incontrare...precisiamo che ne ho conosciuti molti ma nn mi sono mai spinta cosi...provo una forte attrazione x lui anche lui x me insomma siamo come due calamite che si attraggono..nn penso di essere innamorata di lui ne lui di me solo attrazione fisica ma per ora nn ho voluto ancora neanche baciarlo...ci scambiamo foto intime e abbiamo fatto sesso al telefono cosa che io nn riuscivo neanche a concepire subito poi e stato bellissimo...a dimenticavo io ho 42 anni e lui 47... Cmq ora vogliamo vederci e penso che qualcosa succedera ma nn so come posso sentirmi dopo quindi se c'e qualcuno che mi puo illuminare ... Grazie


Se, se, ti innamorerai ti sentirai di nuovo viva, bella donna. Avrai una nuova rinascita e gli altri se ne accorgeranno.

Comincerai a desiderare vedere sempre di più l'altro. 

E il tuo matrimonio  comincerà ad andare a rotoli... tuo marito si accorgerà del tuo cambiamento. Se non ci pensi ora, ci penserai 
dopo alla separazione.


----------



## Sabina_ (28 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> quindi tu consiglieresti di viverla....xche io nn so proprio che fare....io  lo voglio troppo  penso di cercare solo sesso cosa che da me nn avrei mai creduto io sono sempre stata molto riservata e pudica ora  mi sono trasformata  nn mi riconosco piu ma nn voglio che la cosa vada avanti piu di tanto io ho detto che nn soffro e anche lui ma poi alla fine le cose nn vanno mai cosi...ma si puo tradire senza essere scoperti?????
> grazie sole....


Sono Sabina, non so se sai chi sono. Cerca il mio nome nel forum. 

Io ho cominciato tutto come un gioco, la pensavo come te, capisco quello che provi, come ti senti. 

Si può tradire senza essere scoperti, ci sono alcune accortezze da conoscere (molte). Ci si può fare anche male nel tradire, a noi stesse e agli altri. Avete figli?

Io non sono più registrata nel forum per motivi personali, ma se ti fa piacere confrontarti con me (ho l'amante da un anno e mezzo) posso farti avere il mio indirizzo email per scriverci in privato. Fa bene condividere le esperienze con qualcuno che si trova in una situazione simile alla tua.


----------



## erab (28 Agosto 2011)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Se, se, ti innamorerai ti sentirai di nuovo viva, bella donna. Avrai una nuova rinascita e gli altri se ne accorgeranno.
> 
> Comincerai a desiderare vedere sempre di più l'altro.
> 
> ...


.... a quel punto, abbandonato il sogno e tornata alla realtà, capirai che il costo di quel sogno è decisamente troppo alto!

Ci sono tante storie in questo forum.... leggile con attenzione.

Sei veramente sicura di voler far patire a tuo marito quello che hanno patito Niko, Daniele o Kid? perché se la risposta è
si il vostro matrimonio non ha senso di esistere


----------



## Simy (28 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non ti so dire come ti sentirai ... ma per ravvivare un po' la situazione sentimentale / amorosa ci vuole veramente poco: butta via PC e TV. Con la noia che viene ad entrambi riscoprirete tutti i piaceri piccoli e grandi che ci sono in questo mondo.





passante ha detto:


> ma chettimporta di come ti sentirai dopo? io penserei a come ti senti ora: annoiata dalla tua routine e eccitata da questa ventata di novità, sembrerebbe. e se provassi a ributtarti su tuo marito, invece? magari hai delle belle sorprese. in bocca al lupo!


:up:


----------



## aristocat (28 Agosto 2011)

erab ha detto:


> Sei veramente sicura di voler far patire a tuo marito quello che hanno patito Niko, Daniele o Kid? perché *se la risposta è
> si il vostro matrimonio non ha senso di esistere*


 Però questo è un discorso molto soggettivo... dipende dal carattere, dai desideri e dalle decisioni di chi ci si ritrova dentro...


----------



## Daniele (28 Agosto 2011)

Se lei odia suo marito, ci sta anche, ma quande hanno critto che era solo attrazione all'inizio e poi.....poi è nato altro, è normale!


----------



## erab (28 Agosto 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Però questo è un discorso molto soggettivo... dipende dal carattere, dai desideri e dalle decisioni di chi ci si ritrova dentro...


Scusami, ma se per ravvivare una vita monotona si è disposti a far soffrire il/la partner, non capisco il senso dello stare insieme.
Ovviamente parlo di una scelta consapevole, fatta dopo aver letto qui nel forum quello che provano i traditi.


----------



## elena_ (28 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ciao ...sono una nuova iscritta ecco io vorrei solo capire come ci si sente dop aver tradito...io sono sposata da 14anni e da 9 stavamo insieme...un rapporto ormai piatto senza passione emozioni niente ogniuno fa la sua vita praticamente viviamo como due coinquilini...tempo fa ho conosciuto un uomo in chat che poi ho voluto incontrare...precisiamo che ne ho conosciuti molti ma nn mi sono mai spinta cosi...provo una forte attrazione x lui anche lui x me insomma siamo come due calamite che si attraggono..nn penso di essere innamorata di lui ne lui di me solo attrazione fisica ma per ora nn ho voluto ancora neanche baciarlo...ci scambiamo foto intime e abbiamo fatto sesso al telefono cosa che io nn riuscivo neanche a concepire subito poi e stato bellissimo...a dimenticavo io ho 42 anni e lui 47... Cmq ora vogliamo vederci e penso che qualcosa succedera ma nn so come posso sentirmi dopo quindi se c'e qualcuno che mi puo illuminare ... Grazie


attenta lunapiena
io e lui dopo esserci conosciuti in chat, poi incontrati e infine innamorati, non abbiamo mai più chattato ... 

credo che sia molto facile "innamorarsi" in chat, dove si è coinvolti solo "di testa", ma la chat può essere ingannevole
per INNAMORARSI c'è bisogno dei cinque sensi

P.S. un saluto e un abbraccio a tutti gli utenti del forum che mi conoscono e si ricordano di me ... la mia situazione si sta evolvendo, sapete? magari un giorno vi racconterò


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Agosto 2011)

Io posso dirti come sto adesso che non tradisco più: molto meglio di prima. E non sono nemmeno mai stata beccata


----------



## lunaiena (28 Agosto 2011)

ciao sabina .....grazieeee .....si avrei proprio bisogno di parlare con qualcuno di questa situazione assurda  ma davvero assurda x me....io nn so in che casino mi sto mettendo ....no nn ho figli ....come faccio per rintracciarti grazie in anticipo....ciao


----------



## passante (28 Agosto 2011)

ma tu consideri il tuo matrimonio finito? posso chiederti perchè lo trascini così?


----------



## lunaiena (28 Agosto 2011)

......nn so come spiegare questa situazione in cui mi trovo....ci sono cose che nn possono cambiare e purtoppo devi andare avanti lo stesso renderti conto che le cose in gioco sono molto piu grandi di quanto pensi quindi devi accettare situazioni che nn ti piacciono io in questi anni sono sempre stata una moglie modello e perbenista facendo sempre quello che x gli altri andava bene o comunque doveva essere cosi in apparenza ....ora sto uscendo da una crisi mia personale nn facile sto vedendo cose che prima nn vedevo o nn volevo vedere poi la storia e lunga e nn voglio annoiare ma so per certo che il mio matrimonio nn puo finire almeno nn ora troppe cose da mettere in ordine ....io nn ho cercato questo ulteriore casino è un po che conosco gente in chat tutte persone uomini e donne che se la cosa si spingeva oltre io bloccavo con questo uomo nn so spiegarmi il xche sono andata oltre spingendomi fino ad incontrarlo piu volte nn penso di essere innamorata di lui ho solo una forte attrazione fisica nei suoi confronti e anche questo è inspiegabile insomma sto vivendo una situazione surreale .....scusami ho un forte bisogno di parlarne con qualcuno ......sto impazzendooooo


----------



## passante (28 Agosto 2011)

se sai per certo che non può finire allora fermati, tira il fiato e investi tutte le energie nella tua relazione con lui. altrimenti "dopo" come ti hanno detto in molti le cose cambieranno molto e si faranno più difficili.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Agosto 2011)

cavoli lo so ..... ma nn riesco a fermarmi.....è piu forte di me ....ho provato a nn sentirlo piu per 2 mesi nn ci siamo sentiti ora la scorsa settimana ho risposto ad un suo sms.... lo so ho sbagliato


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> nessuno mi obbliga .....è che nn so cosa fare l'attrazione fisica corpo a corpo e gia scattata ma io mi sono tirata indietro....nn mi è mai successo di desiderare cosi qualcuno... e di pensare cose da fare con lui che neanche pensavo di poter pensare e per di piu dirgliele....
> grazie conte....


Prego.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> attenta lunapiena
> io e lui dopo esserci conosciuti in chat, poi incontrati e infine innamorati, non abbiamo mai più chattato ...
> 
> credo che sia molto facile "innamorarsi" in chat, dove si è coinvolti solo "di testa", ma la chat può essere ingannevole
> ...


Mi manchi, e sei molto nei miei pensieri eh?
Non ti dimenticare di me!


----------



## Sole (28 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non ti so dire come ti sentirai ... ma per ravvivare un po' la situazione sentimentale / amorosa ci vuole veramente poco: butta via PC e TV. Con la noia che viene ad entrambi riscoprirete tutti i piaceri piccoli e grandi che ci sono in questo mondo.


Tutto giusto. Ma per ravvivare la situazione sentimentale e amorosa bisogna essere in due. La noia, quando arriva, la avvertono entrambi i membri della coppia. Ed entrambi devono farsene carico. Ignorare la sitazione e fossilizzarsi nella routine, in genere, è una scelta condivisa.


----------



## Sole (28 Agosto 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> attenta lunapiena
> io e lui dopo esserci conosciuti in chat, poi incontrati e infine innamorati, non abbiamo mai più chattato ...
> 
> credo che sia molto facile "innamorarsi" in chat, dove si è coinvolti solo "di testa", ma la chat può essere ingannevole
> ...


Mi sembra che per Lunapiena il discorso sull'innamoramento sia un po' prematuro. Lei parla di attrazione, probabilmente la distanza elimina i filtri che normalmente ci sono tra due persone che si conoscono e passano gradualmente attraverso tutte le fasi della reciproca scoperta... la conoscenza virtuale è parziale, sicuramente, ma in un certo senso è più diretta e intima. Certo, come dici tu Elena, l'innamoramento può scattare solo faccia a faccia... un abbraccio!


----------



## Sole (28 Agosto 2011)

passante ha detto:


> se sai per certo che non può finire allora fermati, tira il fiato e investi tutte le energie nella tua relazione con lui. altrimenti "dopo" come ti hanno detto in molti le cose cambieranno molto e si faranno più difficili.


Premetto che il mio non è un invito a tradire, ma mettendomi nei panni di Lunapiena, posso immaginare che abbia oltrepassato quella soglia che segna il confine tra la ragione e il desiderio. Una volta attraversata quella porta, è difficile tornare indietro, soprattutto se non ci sono motivazioni sufficienti all'interno del rapporto ufficiale. Tu, passante, ti sei fermato. Ma evidentemente il rapporto con il tuo compagno era vivo e meritava un'occasione. E' difficile tornare indietro quando senti di non avere nulla da salvare, credo.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Tutto giusto. Ma per ravvivare la situazione sentimentale e amorosa bisogna essere in due. La noia, quando arriva, la avvertono entrambi i membri della coppia. Ed entrambi devono farsene carico. Ignorare la sitazione e fossilizzarsi nella routine, in genere, è una scelta condivisa.


Non è una scelta condivisa.
Ma un arrendersi all'evidenza dei fatti eh?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Premetto che il mio non è un invito a tradire, ma mettendomi nei panni di Lunapiena, posso immaginare che abbia oltrepassato quella soglia che segna il confine tra la ragione e il desiderio. Una volta attraversata quella porta, è difficile tornare indietro, soprattutto se non ci sono motivazioni sufficienti all'interno del rapporto ufficiale. Tu, passante, ti sei fermato. Ma evidentemente il rapporto con il tuo compagno era vivo e meritava un'occasione. E' difficile tornare indietro quando senti di non avere nulla da salvare, credo.


Ma si dai che provi eh?
Sennò magari ne esce pazza, per il tarlo che gli si impianta in testa, e magari poi succedono cose che la fanno pentire amaramente di aver rinunciato, alla sua mattana no?


----------



## Sole (28 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è una scelta condivisa.
> Ma un arrendersi all'evidenza dei fatti eh?


E' la scelta condivisa di arrendersi all'evidenza dei fatti


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> E' la scelta condivisa di arrendersi all'evidenza dei fatti


No.
Nel mio caso ci sta uno che le ha provate veramente tutte.
Finite le cartucce, ho detto: ok, io lascio il campo di battaglia.
Nè vinti, nè vincitori.
Stallo.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Agosto 2011)

Sole hai perfettamente ragione su tutto hai capito esattamente come stanno le cose ...il limite e stato superato da un Po grazie appunto alla distanza tra di noi nn ci sono più filtri... Io  lo voglio avere ...ma nn so come potrò sentirmi dopo tutto qui...sicuramente niente sensi di colpa questo e certo...nn so se riuscirò a stopparmi ecco io nn innamorarmi e tanto meno nn voglio amore... la situazione e un casino come la mia testa ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Tutto giusto. Ma per ravvivare la situazione sentimentale e amorosa bisogna essere in due. La noia, quando arriva, la avvertono entrambi i membri della coppia. Ed entrambi devono farsene carico. Ignorare la sitazione e *fossilizzarsi *nella routine, in genere, è una scelta condivisa.


Termine azzeccatissimo. :up:


----------



## elena_ (28 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi sembra che per Lunapiena il discorso sull'innamoramento sia un po' prematuro. Lei parla di attrazione, probabilmente la distanza elimina i filtri che normalmente ci sono tra due persone che si conoscono e passano gradualmente attraverso tutte le fasi della reciproca scoperta... la conoscenza virtuale è parziale, sicuramente, ma in un certo senso è più diretta e intima. Certo, come dici tu Elena, l'innamoramento può scattare solo faccia a faccia... un abbraccio!


vero Sole 
ci si mette a nudo, come davanti ad uno specchio, e in qualche modo ci si rispecchia nella persona con la quale stiamo comunicando
ma è un gioco di specchi che può ingigantire enormemente le nostre percezioni e il rischio di uscirne pazzi, come dice il Conte (ciao Conte, non mi dimentico, contaci! ;-)) è concreto

comunque all'inizio c'è sempre un'attrazione, mentale o fisica che sia

per innamorarsi, infine, bisogna essere anche predisposti e pronti all'evento
ma solitamente quando ciò accade non ce ne rendiamo nemmeno conto

perciò, lunapiena, occhi spalancati eh?


----------



## passante (28 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Premetto che il mio non è un invito a tradire, ma mettendomi nei panni di Lunapiena, posso immaginare che abbia oltrepassato quella soglia che segna il confine tra la ragione e il desiderio. Una volta attraversata quella porta, è difficile tornare indietro, soprattutto se non ci sono motivazioni sufficienti all'interno del rapporto ufficiale. Tu, passante, ti sei fermato. Ma evidentemente il rapporto con il tuo compagno era vivo e meritava un'occasione. E' difficile tornare indietro quando senti di non avere nulla da salvare, credo.


però un tentativo... perchè magari uno crede che non ci siano possibilità, e invece... va beh. tanto ha deciso. pazienza.


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2011)

passante ha detto:


> però un tentativo... perchè magari uno crede che non ci siano possibilità, e invece... va beh. tanto ha deciso. pazienza.


Sono d'accordo con te....


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ciao ...sono una nuova iscritta ecco io vorrei solo capire come ci si sente dop aver tradito...io sono *sposata da 14anni e da 9 stavamo insieme...un rapporto ormai piatto senza passione emozioni niente ogniuno fa la sua vita praticamente viviamo como due coinquilini*...tempo fa ho conosciuto un uomo in chat che poi ho voluto incontrare...precisiamo che ne ho conosciuti molti ma nn mi sono mai spinta cosi...provo una forte attrazione x lui anche lui x me insomma siamo come due calamite che si attraggono..nn penso di essere innamorata di lui ne lui di me solo attrazione fisica ma per ora nn ho voluto ancora neanche baciarlo...ci scambiamo foto intime e abbiamo fatto sesso al telefono cosa che io nn riuscivo neanche a concepire subito poi e stato bellissimo...a dimenticavo io ho 42 anni e lui 47... Cmq ora vogliamo vederci e penso che qualcosa succedera ma nn so come posso sentirmi dopo quindi se c'e qualcuno che mi puo illuminare ... Grazie


e perché non risolvete la questione separandovi/provando a capire se si può salvare qualcosa?
poi viene tutto il resto


----------



## Elisa (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ciao ...sono una nuova iscritta ecco io vorrei solo capire come ci si sente dop aver tradito...io sono sposata da 14anni e da 9 stavamo insieme...un rapporto ormai piatto senza passione emozioni niente ogniuno fa la sua vita praticamente viviamo como due coinquilini...tempo fa ho conosciuto un uomo in chat che poi ho voluto incontrare...precisiamo che ne ho conosciuti molti ma nn mi sono mai spinta cosi...provo una forte attrazione x lui anche lui x me insomma siamo come due calamite che si attraggono..nn penso di essere innamorata di lui ne lui di me solo attrazione fisica ma per ora nn ho voluto ancora neanche baciarlo...ci scambiamo foto intime e abbiamo fatto sesso al telefono cosa che io nn riuscivo neanche a concepire subito poi e stato bellissimo...a dimenticavo io ho 42 anni e lui 47... Cmq ora vogliamo vederci e penso che qualcosa succedera ma nn so come posso sentirmi dopo quindi se c'e qualcuno che mi puo illuminare ... Grazie


Ciao...ti dico solo STAI ATTENTA...leggi la mia storia...e spero non sia il mio ex amante questo 47enne, lui frequenta le chat e ho scoperto sia un bel pezzo di M... 
Non e' sempre "oro" quello che luccica...anzi, ho scoperto a mie spese che a volte quell' "oro" puo' "rovinarti la vita"...
Scusa se sono "tragica"...ma credimi, c'e' in giro lo schifo...


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Come puoi sentirti lo potrai sapere solo dopo aver vissuto questa esperienza. Dipenderà molto da te, da quello che cerchi, da quello che ti senti di dare e da ciò che ti serve in questo momento della tua vita. Dipende anche molto da come evolverà la cosa con questa persona, ma anche con tuo marito: tradire senza essere scoperti è un'esperienza; *farlo ed essere beccati e, quindi, vivere tutte le conseguenze del caso, è un'esperienza completamente diversa*.


AMEN :up:


----------



## Tubarao (29 Agosto 2011)

Oggi è lunedì, e quindi sono acido per definizione; mi dispiace per lunapiena che mi becca con un ph elevato 

Ma per provare _qualcosa di diverso _ bisogna per forza scoparsi un altro ? Si possono fare tante cose, che spaziano dallo spegnersi una sigaretta su un braccio al servire cibi caldi in una mensa per barboni. 

Ovviamente nello scoparsi un altro, se andiamo a vedere, non c'è niente di male, un giro di giostra non si nega a nessuno.....basta che poi non ci si lamenti del fatto che la giostra andava troppo veloce e ora ci gira la testa.....


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oggi è lunedì, e quindi sono acido per definizione; mi dispiace per lunapiena che mi becca con un ph elevato
> 
> Ma per provare _qualcosa di diverso _ bisogna per forza scoparsi un altro ? Si possono fare tante cose, che spaziano dallo spegnersi una sigaretta su un braccio al servire cibi caldi in una mensa per barboni.
> 
> Ovviamente nello scoparsi un altro, se andiamo a vedere, non c'è niente di male, un giro di giostra non si nega a nessuno.....basta che poi non ci si lamenti del fatto che la giostra andava troppo veloce e ora ci gira la testa.....



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ti adoro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oggi è lunedì, e quindi sono acido per definizione; mi dispiace per lunapiena che mi becca con un ph elevato
> 
> Ma per provare _qualcosa di diverso _ bisogna per forza scoparsi un altro ? Si possono fare tante cose, che spaziano dallo spegnersi una sigaretta su un braccio al servire cibi caldi in una mensa per barboni.
> 
> Ovviamente nello scoparsi un altro, se andiamo a vedere, non c'è niente di male, un giro di giostra non si nega a nessuno.....basta che poi non ci si lamenti del fatto che la giostra andava troppo veloce e ora ci gira la testa.....



Se il lunedì ti fa questo effetto propongo una settimana di 7 lunedì. Ammesso che ce ne fosse bisogno l'estate ti ha fatto proprio bene...Quasi quasi mi stampo i tuoi interventi e li tengo per i momenti difficili:up:


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e perché non risolvete la questione separandovi/provando a capire se si può salvare qualcosa?
> poi viene tutto il resto


Eeeeehh...troppo comodo cosi no? Per ora pare proprio che lei voglia soddisfare questo suo desiderio ma pché mai scomodare l'ignaro marito?  
Lei lo farà, perché è evidente che ha deciso, anzi già ci è uscita qualche volta quindi già è iniziata la fase delle balle al futuro "tradito"......e lo terrà ben nascosto.

Cara lunapiena, a sto punto ascolta bene i consigli di Sabina o altri, fai MOLTA attenzione e sappi....che non servono a una mazza 
Nel senso che se tuo marito non è addormentato qualcosa nota e a quel punto tutti i consigli tipo cell segreti e menate varie vanno a farsi benedire....a meno che non vada bene cosi anche a lui.
Basta volerle vedere le cose 

Se non si dovesse capire sono un tradito


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2011)

non è questione di essere traditi o traditori ma di logica.
possibile che lo sfascio di un matrimonio si avverta solo al momento in cui c'è un interesse per altri?
si suppone esista una gradualità durante la quale ci si e gli si chiederà il perché cercando di capire ed analizzare ...pensando che ne valga la pena.
invece quello che colpisce sempre in queste storie ,sempre uguali ,
è l'accidia iniziale che diventa improvvisamente azione....non a fare ma a disfare


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è questione di essere traditi o traditori ma di logica.
> possibile che lo sfascio di un matrimonio si avverta solo al momento in cui c'è un interesse per altri?
> si suppone esista una gradualità durante la quale ci si e gli si chiederà il perché cercando di capire ed analizzare ...pensando che ne valga la pena.
> invece quello che colpisce sempre in queste storie ,sempre uguali ,
> è l'accidia iniziale che diventa improvvisamente azione....non a fare ma a disfare


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

bo nn so se era un tuo ex ... pero so che ha avuto altre amanti...praticamente e un traditore assiduo....grazie del consiglio
vado a leggere la tua storia... ciao


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

scusa tubarao
ma io le ho gia provate tutte prima di arrivare a questa conclusione... da fare del volotariato fino a farmi del male ....ora chiamalo giro di giostra... e mi piace pure ... ma io voglio solo capire in qualche modo come ci si sente dopo ...e lo so che è soggettivo ma tanto per sentire qualcuno che ha gia vissuto questa cosa ....


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ciao ...sono una nuova iscritta ecco io vorrei solo capire come ci si sente dop aver tradito...io sono sposata da 14anni e da 9 stavamo insieme...un rapporto ormai piatto senza passione emozioni niente ogniuno fa la sua vita praticamente viviamo como due coinquilini...tempo fa ho conosciuto un uomo in chat che poi ho voluto incontrare...precisiamo che ne ho conosciuti molti ma nn mi sono mai spinta cosi...provo una forte attrazione x lui anche lui x me insomma siamo come due calamite che si attraggono..nn penso di essere innamorata di lui ne lui di me solo attrazione fisica ma per ora nn ho voluto ancora neanche baciarlo...ci scambiamo foto intime e abbiamo fatto sesso al telefono cosa che io nn riuscivo neanche a concepire subito poi e stato bellissimo...a dimenticavo io ho 42 anni e lui 47... Cmq ora vogliamo vederci e penso che qualcosa succedera ma nn so come posso sentirmi dopo quindi se c'e qualcuno che mi puo illuminare ... Grazie


Ciao,anch'io da due mesi ho una relazione stramba,lei 28 io 54,con una donna,e sono sposato.
Anche se mia moglie non e'una coinqulina,anzi....onestamente non mi manca quasi niente.
E sempre la chat e'stata a farmela incontrare,le altre sono state meteore della quali non ricordo neanche il volto.
Se tu sei come me,priva di scrupoli,amorale e fredda,starai bene perche'vivrai il tradimento senza indugi,ricordo la sera a casa dopo avere conosciuto la nuova amica,per un attimo fissando gli occhi di mia moglie mi sono invornito,ma e'durato un secondo.
Oggi nell'intervallo di 2 minuti ho parlato con tutte e due,senza il minimo problema.
Se non riesci a farlo diventa difficile,un'inferno,perche'sai amica non e'mai una passeggiata.
Ah diffida dei buoni consigli qua' dentro,ammetto di non aver letto le risposte dal forum,immagino diranno ..molla il marito e prendi l'altro....loro fanno presto,non stanno vivendo questa cosa.
Ciao,buona serata


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

Io vorrei tanto ammazzare una persona per capire come mi sento dopo...mi risulta però che sia una azione al di fuori dell'illegale o no, immorale, quindi evito. Se per te fare una azione immorale e non etica per una curiosità sarebbe come giustificare cose ben più gravi.
Auguri.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oggi è lunedì, e quindi sono acido per definizione; mi dispiace per lunapiena che mi becca con un ph elevato
> 
> Ma per provare _qualcosa di diverso _ bisogna per forza scoparsi un altro ? Si possono fare tante cose, che spaziano dallo spegnersi una sigaretta su un braccio al servire cibi caldi in una mensa per barboni.
> 
> Ovviamente nello scoparsi un altro, se andiamo a vedere, non c'è niente di male, un giro di giostra non si nega a nessuno.....basta che poi non ci si lamenti del fatto che la giostra andava troppo veloce e ora ci gira la testa.....


Caro Tubarao la tua visione,scusami,e'semplicistica,e corr0eggimi se sbaglio,forse tu non l'hai mai vissuta,per lo meno da questa parte della barricata...riscusa perche'di sicuro l'avrai scritto,ma mi sfugge,ciaooooo


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

si infatti è gia deciso....e guarda che io nn avrei mai pensato mettermi in una situazione del genere....
lo so che  mio marito nn è un addormentato ... ma so anche che  molti anni fa è capitato a lui...
ma so anche che certe situazioni nn possono cambiare... tu ti sei separato???


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

grazieeeee....
queste risposte mi piacciono anche xche io nn ho chiesto consigli ...ne giudizi ...solo racconti di esperienze 
grazie ancora


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2011)

Attenta al tel usane uno segreto...............


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> grazieeeee....
> queste risposte mi piacciono anche xche io nn ho chiesto consigli ...ne giudizi ...solo racconti di esperienze
> grazie ancora


Allora non l'hai capito......qua'che vive una storia simile ci sono io,e forse un'altra....gli altri sono sono stati,traditi o traditori,capito??
sono stati.................


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Attenta al tel usane uno segreto...............



Ah ah ah....:rotfl::rotfl:
Ma ancora con sta storia? Se uno vuole sgama qualsiasi cosa eh poi se ha (o fa finta di avere) gli occhi foderati di prosciutto è un altro discorso


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah ah ah....:rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma ancora con sta storia? Se uno vuole sgama qualsiasi cosa eh poi se ha (o fa finta di avere) gli occhi foderati di prosciutto è un altro discorso


:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si infatti è gia deciso....e guarda che io nn avrei mai pensato mettermi in una situazione del genere....
> lo so che  mio marito nn è un addormentato ... ma so anche che  molti anni fa è capitato a lui...
> ma so anche che certe situazioni nn possono cambiare... tu ti sei separato???


Penso ti riferissi a me visto che parlavi del "marito addormentato"...se si al momento non mi sono separato.


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Allora non l'hai capito......qua'che vive una storia simile ci sono io,e forse un'altra....gli altri sono sono stati,traditi o traditori,capito??
> sono stati.................


io comunque continuo a rimanere perplessa........


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

ma nn ho niente di grave da giustificare ....
e nn sto neanche x fare un'azione illegale ...e neanche la giudico immorale visto che io nn vivo in base al giudizio degli altri
ho solo chiesto racconti di esperienze ....
grazie degli auguri


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si infatti è gia deciso....e guarda che io nn avrei mai pensato mettermi in una situazione del genere....
> lo so che  mio marito nn è un addormentato ... ma so anche che  molti anni fa è capitato a lui...
> ma so anche che certe situazioni nn possono cambiare... tu ti sei separato???


scusa visto che è già deciso...cosa vorresti sentirti dire da noi?


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Allora non l'hai capito......qua'che vive una storia simile ci sono io,e forse un'altra....gli altri sono sono stati,traditi o traditori,capito??
> *sono stati*.................


Appunto che se lo sono stati significa che comunque hanno vissuto quello che tu stai vivendo ora, quindi sanno bene di cosa parli e magari lo vedo anche con occhi diversi da te o lunapiena che ci siete in mezzo ora.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah ah ah....:rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma ancora con sta storia? Se uno vuole sgama qualsiasi cosa eh poi se ha (o fa finta di avere) gli occhi foderati di prosciutto è un altro discorso


certo Niko ovvio,ma sai se tu chiami l'amante solo con un cell che vive nella tua scrivania,dal lun al ven...diventa dura per il tradito beccarti,o no?poi certo,se uno dice basta sesso con la moglie,tutte le sere fuori per i cavoli suoi...etc...se uno/a non e'deficiente...


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

e scusa xche nn ti sei separato????

io nn lo faccio x ripicca chiariamo ....


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

voglio solo capire da esperienze vissute come ci si puo sentire .... tutto qui senza consigli  o giudizi o moralismi
ciao.....


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> voglio solo capire da esperienze vissute come ci si puo sentire .... tutto qui senza consigli  o giudizi o moralismi
> ciao.....


non ne ho idea...io sto dall'altra parte della barricata....
mi astengo da qualsiasi giudizio..la vita è la tua...


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> e scusa xche nn ti sei separato????
> 
> io nn lo faccio x ripicca chiariamo ....


Perché comunque la cosa non è successa da nemmeno 6 mesi...che a periodi sono stati davvero tremendi. Sono arrivato a fine giugno al limite dicendo a mia mogli che o si decideva o lo facevo io anche andandomen se necessario.
E sembra sia intenzionata a continuare. Ovvio che se dovessi scoprire delle "novità" la cosa sarebbe diversa.


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo Niko ovvio,ma sai se tu chiami l'amante solo con un cell che vive nella tua scrivania,dal lun al ven...diventa dura per il tradito beccarti,o no?poi certo,se uno dice basta sesso con la moglie,tutte le sere fuori per i cavoli suoi...etc...se uno/a non e'deficiente...


Mmmmhhh, il cell vive in ufficio dal lun a ven e nel week end dove lo metti' (a parte la ruota di scorta della macchina?). Tua moglie ci viene mai in ufficio?


----------



## Tubarao (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> e scusa xche nn ti sei separato????
> 
> io nn lo faccio x ripicca chiariamo ....


Nessuno pensa che lo faresti per ripicca, anzi, se riuscissi ha capire bene il motivo per cui lo faresti, avresti fatto un gran passo avanti.

Rileggiti bene i post di Minerva.

Aprire il vaso di Pandora del proprio malessere tramite un incontro che funge da grimaldello è una cosa normale. 

Ma il grimaldello, una volta svolta la sua funzione dovrebbe essere abbandonato, e un grimaldello più di un grimaldello non può essere. Tu hai mai visto un grimaldello diventare un tostapane ? No. Al massimo, quando è un grimaldello serio, diventa un piede di porco, ma non è facile.

Insomma, pane al pane e vino al vino, ti vuoi scopare stò tizio? e fallo, chi siamo noi per dire chi è Caino e chi è Abele. 

Però sappi che alla fine, anche dopo sessioni di sesso sfrenato che neanche BellaDonna in Weapon of Ass Destruction, rimarrai sempre con un grimaldello spuntato in una mano e un bel vaso di Pandora, aperto, nell'altra.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

niko74...
ho letto la tua storia molto coraggioso....
ma  a volte quando ci sei dentro nn è facile uscirne....solo quando di trovi davanti alle conseguenze capisci il grosso errore ...


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> voglio solo capire da esperienze vissute come ci si puo sentire .... tutto qui senza consigli  o giudizi o moralismi
> ciao.....


Per quello che può contare ti dico quello che ho potuto capire di mia moglie stando dall'altra parte e riflettendoci con il senno di poi.

All'inizio, circa 2 mesi prima che la beccassi, era palesemente diversa, più felice e spensierata. Si sentiva, parole sue, più bella, desiderata, viva (quando con me era lei la prima a non voler essere "desiderata"). Poi dopo la scoperta ha preso il sopravvento una sorta di apatia che è durata per 3-4 mesi buoni.

Comunque in bocca al lupo


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> niko74...
> ho letto la tua storia molto coraggioso....
> ma  a volte quando ci sei dentro nn è facile uscirne....solo quando di trovi davanti alle conseguenze capisci il grosso errore ...


Azz...l'hai letta tutta???? ma se è un post di quasi 300 pagine 

Ma visto che qui puoi farti anche un'idea delle "conseguenze" devi proprio provare  
Nel tuo caso, anche se non lo fai per ripicca, il fatto che tuo marito ti abbia già tradito in passato per lo meno lo mette in una posizione in cui dovrebbe comprenderti meglio.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2011)

di cell ne ho 3...nn ridere,uno uff,uno you and me con la nuova,l'ultimo per le altre signore e lavoro..Il terzo sempre qua',il secondo mi ha seguito,ma solo in ferie,e nascosto in garage al mare,in un posto impossibile.
No mia moglie qua'viene 2 volte l'anno,per 2 minuti,perche'al
terzo comincio a stufarmi e la caccio,con una carezza...ma la caccio..e guai se tocca qualcosa....


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

nn  penso che queste cose si possano comprendere .... xche le vivi x motivi diversi..
e io in ogni caso al contrario ci provo con mio marito ma è lui che mi rifiuta quindi mi sono stufata e lascio perdere ....
in tanti anni ho cercato altri interessi altre esperienze .....ma nessuna mi ha fatto stare bene nn credo in questa comunque  è sempre un'esperienza...
grazie niko


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

nn rido....io anche ne ho tre ma nn sono segreti xo il mio cell ufficiale ha un codice di sblocco..... quindi nessuno puo accedervi....
mi piacciono le tue risposte...lothar57


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> nn  penso che queste cose si possano comprendere .... xche le vivi x motivi diversi..
> e io in ogni caso al contrario ci provo con mio marito ma è lui che mi rifiuta quindi mi sono stufata e lascio perdere ....
> in tanti anni ho cercato altri interessi altre esperienze .....ma nessuna mi ha fatto stare bene nn credo in questa comunque  è sempre un'esperienza...
> grazie niko


Non c'è di che.
Comunque è buffo il mondo....io pure mai ho rifiutato mia moglie, anzi l'ho sempre cercata e quindi avrei dovuto cercare esperienze altrove....invece le ha cercate lei :rotfl:


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> nn rido....io anche ne ho tre ma nn sono segreti xo il mio cell ufficiale ha un codice di sblocco..... *quindi nessuno puo accedervi....*mi piacciono le tue risposte...lothar57


Dici 
comprati il quarto e nascondilo bene vala....che ci vuole un secondo per bypassare quelle cose (sono un esperto ormai )


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

dici che  al codice ci si arriva????
nn ci ho mai pensato


----------



## Tubarao (29 Agosto 2011)

Guardate che non bisogna essere dei mega super hacker cyberpunk informatici per certe cose.

Il 90% degli attacchi, con successo, ad un sistema informatico, avvengono tramite l'ingegneria sociale, che non è altro che lo studio delle abitudini della vittima.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ingegneria_sociale

Tipo quelli che come domanda che certi siti usano per ri-spedirti la password mettono: Il Nome del mio cane o La città in cui vivo.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io vorrei tanto ammazzare una persona per capire come mi sento dopo...mi risulta però che sia una azione al di fuori dell'illegale o no, immorale, quindi evito. Se per te fare una azione immorale e non etica per una curiosità sarebbe come giustificare cose ben più gravi.
> Auguri.


Fallo.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2011)

No Luna il pin e'pericoloso hanno ragione,io ho semplicemente comprato una sim vodafone,non so'neanche il numero..l'ho messa in un vecchio Nokia che ha 10 anni ma funziona perfettamente,ho copiato la rubrica ''regolare''(hai visto mai....)e in ferie ''lei'' era diventata  il ''Dott........'',tra l'altro persona reale con la quale ho contatti...solo che e' un'industriale di 50 anni...
quindi sfogliando i contatti nessuno avrebbe,di primo acchito,pensato a ''lei''.
Poi mai e poi mai dentro casa.....il mio numero ufficiale non l'ha nessuno,Conte a parte.ma sai come e'lui e lui....lui puo'....ahahahahhaha


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> dici che  al codice ci si arriva????
> nn ci ho mai pensato


Si si, e come dice Tubarao non ci vuole un mago. A me piace la tecnologia, pc, cellulari ecc, però io un anno fa mai avrei pensato di trovarmi a fare l'hacker con i cellulari. E' esperienza pure questa no


----------



## Tubarao (29 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Luna il pin e'pericoloso hanno ragione,io ho semplicemente comprato una sim vodafone,non so'neanche il numero..l'ho messa in un vecchio Nokia che ha 10 anni ma funziona perfettamente,ho copiato la rubrica ''regolare''(hai visto mai....)e in ferie ''lei'' era diventata  il ''Dott........'',tra l'altro persona reale con la quale ho contatti...solo che e' un'industriale di 50 anni...
> quindi sfogliando i contatti nessuno avrebbe,di primo acchito,pensato a ''lei''.
> Poi mai e poi mai dentro casa.....il mio numero ufficiale non l'ha nessuno,Conte a parte.ma sai come e'lui e lui....lui puo'....ahahahahhaha


Seeeee....se ti dicessi su quante rubriche io ero sotto la G di Ginecologa :mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Luna il pin e'pericoloso hanno ragione,io ho semplicemente comprato una sim vodafone,non so'neanche il numero..l'ho messa in *un vecchio Nokia che ha 10 anni *ma funziona perfettamente,ho copiato la rubrica ''regolare''(hai visto mai....)e in ferie ''lei'' era diventata  il ''Dott........'',tra l'altro persona reale con la quale ho contatti...solo che e' un'industriale di 50 anni...
> quindi sfogliando i contatti nessuno avrebbe,di primo acchito,pensato a ''lei''.
> Poi mai e poi mai dentro casa.....il mio numero ufficiale non l'ha nessuno,Conte a parte.ma sai come e'lui e lui....lui puo'....ahahahahhaha


Ecco, questa è un'accortezza in più....i cell vecchi sono meno facili da "frugare" e devi proprio averlo tra me mani per controllare.
Comunque non è solo dal cell, pc, mail che si possono sapere certe cose.

Vi incontrerete pure no? O fai tutto al cell (non credo )


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ecco, questa è un'accortezza in più....i cell vecchi sono meno facili da "frugare" e devi proprio averlo tra me mani per controllare.
> Comunque non è solo dal cell, pc, mail che si possono sapere certe cose.
> 
> Vi incontrerete pure no? O fai tutto al cell (non credo )


Certo ma io vivo mica a Bo,ma fuori in altro comune,e sai come e' la grande citta',protegge,ci vuole proprio sfiga,e comunque vado in quartieri sconosciuti


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo ma io vivo mica a Bo,ma fuori in altro comune,e sai come e' la grande citta',protegge,ci vuole proprio sfiga,e comunque vado in quartieri sconosciuti


Sai Lothar, te lo devo proprio dire, mi angoscia il tuo modo di tradire: cellulare segreto, posti nascosti, città diverse, niente contatti nel weekend......Quanta fatica a me sarebbe già passata la voglia...Ma ne varrà veramente la pena?


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

per ora nn ho ancora fatto nulla ....ci siamo incontrati un paio di volte ma niente io nn volevo.....
poi nn ci siamo piu sentiti  per un po pensavo fosse finita o volevo fosse finita...la scorsa settimana un suo sms ci ho messo un po per rispondere poi è stato piu forte di me....da li è degenerato tutto sms molto piccanti foto molto spinte telefonate assurde...praticamente l'abbiamo fatto in modo virtuale ....e cavolo è stato bello cosa che nn pensavo di poter fare e neanche di poter pensare certe cose e di dirle a qualcuno ...
ci incontriamo la prox settimana.....


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

anche noi nn ci sentiamo nei we e solo in orario di ufficio ....ci siamo visti in orari di ufficio...viviamo lontani ....
a volte ci sentiamo di notte...nalla mia rubrica anche è sotto una persona reale con cui ho dei contatti regolari....
ok cambiero sim tra l'altro ho un cell con doppia sim che nn uso....


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai Lothar, te lo devo proprio dire, mi angoscia il tuo modo di tradire: cellulare segreto, posti nascosti, città diverse, niente contatti nel weekend......Quanta fatica a me sarebbe già passata la voglia...Ma ne varrà veramente la pena?



si Farfalla,come fare i 230 in autostrada,senza tutor e turisti di mezzo come ora,andrenalina..sai che il fatto che lei sia single penalizza un po'la cosa delle due??


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2011)

certo che queste discussioni sono costruttive al massimo: di tanto parlare rimangono i sistemi per fottere il coniuge.
c'est la vie


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si Farfalla,come fare i 230 in autostrada,senza tutor e turisti di mezzo come ora,andrenalina..sai che il fatto che lei sia single penalizza un po'la cosa delle due??


Più che penalizza la rende più pericolosa, per te ovviamente....
Comunque zero invidia ribadisco mi mette solo una grande angoscia


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

a differenza di farfalla a me piace il tuo modo di tradire.....
la penso allo stesso modo....


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che queste discussioni sono costruttive al massimo: di tanto parlare rimangono i sistemi per fottere il coniuge.
> c'est la vie


Donna già lo dissi è una sporca guerra.


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> a differenza di farfalla a me piace il tuo modo di tradire.....
> la penso allo stesso modo....


Come ho già detto qualche volta a Lothar.....poi vediamo come ti diverti se sarai beccata


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> anche noi nn ci sentiamo nei we e solo in orario di ufficio ....ci siamo visti in orari di ufficio...viviamo lontani ....
> a volte ci sentiamo di notte...nalla mia rubrica anche è sotto una persona reale con cui ho dei contatti regolari....
> ok cambiero sim tra l'altro ho un cell con doppia sim che nn uso....


no di notte....matta!!!!rischi troppo,io non l'ho mai fatto.Anche il sesso virtuale mi sembra strano senza avere fatto niente...noi per ora siamo un po'piu'avanti,baci,ma appena arriva dal mare....dicevo attenta mi puzza che poi in realta'combini poco e male.
Mi permetto visto che sei''nuova....motel il piu'lontano possibile..........


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> a differenza di farfalla a me piace il tuo modo di tradire.....
> la penso allo stesso modo....


ecco abbiamo trovato Lothar al femminile......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2011)

*aborro*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna già lo dissi è una sporca guerra.


chiamami dea:mrgreen:


----------



## Papero (29 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io vorrei tanto ammazzare una persona per capire come mi sento dopo...mi risulta però che sia una azione al di fuori dell'illegale o no, immorale, quindi evito. Se per te fare una azione immorale e non etica per una curiosità sarebbe come giustificare cose ben più gravi.
> Auguri.


@Daniele: Sarai anche laureato, sarai anche stato assunto da una multinazionale, sarai anche un ragazzo intelligente ma secondo il mio modesto parere il tuo cervello è in TILT. Non so se hai mai giocato ai vecchi flipper e ti è capitato di dare uno strattone troppo forte... ecco, tu sei in tilt, e secondo me anche potenzialmente pericoloso...



lunapiena ha detto:


> voglio solo capire da esperienze vissute come ci si puo sentire .... tutto qui senza consigli  o giudizi o moralismi
> ciao.....


Ciao lunapiena. Io ho vissuto una esperienza extraconiugale che doveva essere una scopata e via, poi ci piacque e facemmo la rivincita, poi la bella.... alla fine è durata due anni e mezzo, abbiamo scopato centinaia di volte e alla fine è finita malissimo. Però tornassi indietro lo rifarei 



lunapiena ha detto:


> nn rido....io anche ne ho tre ma nn sono segreti xo il mio cell ufficiale ha un codice di sblocco..... quindi nessuno puo accedervi....
> mi piacciono le tue risposte...lothar57


Con PIN e codice di blocco sfido chiunque ad aprire un cellulare... Forse un investigatore privato con programmi sofisticatissimi ce la fa altrimenti è impossibile entrarci. Io essendo abbastanza distratto mi sono "salvato" più volte con il codice di blocco della tastiera... e come s'incazzava mia moglie!!!



farfalla ha detto:


> Sai Lothar, te lo devo proprio dire, mi angoscia il tuo modo di tradire: cellulare segreto, posti nascosti, città diverse, niente contatti nel weekend......Quanta fatica a me sarebbe già passata la voglia...Ma ne varrà veramente la pena?


@Farfalla: Secondo me (e anche secondo mia moglie) è molto peggio tradire il partner con il cuore come abbiamo fatto io e te che come lo fa Lothar. Lui scopa senza sentimento, senza strascichi...


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Come ho già detto qualche volta a Lothar.....poi vediamo come ti diverti se sarai beccata


Lunapiena aiuto.....ci porta sfiga.
Dai Niko una volta che trovo una donna che ha il coraggio,come me,di parlare.....non ci prenderanno mai...amico perche'noi siamo volpi imperiali,non....fagiani.......ehm Lunapiena tocchiamo ferro pero'....


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> @Farfalla: Secondo me (e anche secondo mia moglie) è molto peggio tradire il partner con il cuore come abbiamo fatto io e te che come lo fa Lothar. Lui scopa senza sentimento, senza strascichi...


Non era quello che mi angosciava. Era l'attenzione smasmodica al posto, al cell, a tutto. Dio mio mi manca l'aria e, scusate la finezza,non mi godrei neanche la scopata


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco abbiamo trovato Lothar al femminile......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



si infatti io e Lunapiena stasera ci faremo un calice di Moet Chandon alla faccia vostra........ciao dolce Simy.....l'avete scampata ieri sera,ringrazia lo sciopero........scusate ma non potevo nn scriverla...


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

Papero, io ho una voglia pazza di ammazzare l'assassino di mio padre che non ne hai idea, ma tra il dire e il fare ci sono io che posso desiderare la cosa, ma non la faccio, perchè per ora sporcherebbe me. Ovvio, se non avessi nulla da perdere cambierebbe le carte in tavola, ma tant'è che io non lo uccido solo per me stesso.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

no no permettiti .....anche secondo me è cosi infatti ce l'ho diciamo pure che poi sul momento nn riusciremo a fare nulla....
booo vedremo la prox settimana ....
ma niko si porta sfiga....


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Come ho già detto qualche volta a Lothar.....poi vediamo come ti diverti se sarai beccata


Niko: allora tua moglie si è fatta una storia.
Questa vuole solo provare come si sta a finire a letto con un altro.
Magari fa e chiude.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Niko: allora tua moglie si è fatta una storia.
> Questa vuole solo provare come si sta a finire a letto con un altro.
> Magari fa e chiude.


Magari..Ma magari si imbarca in una storia. magari ci va una volta con l'idea che dopo finisce tutto e dura due anni e mezzo come me. L'importante è che sappia a cosa va incontro e che il rischio che pone Niko esiste.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiamami dea:mrgreen:


Quel giorno che riconoscerò qualcosa di divino in te lo farò.
Scusami ma ho la mia dignità.
Non sono uno zerbino.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

ma scusate qui nn è il forum tradimenti?????
quindi perche tanti moralismi....


----------



## oceansize (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma scusate qui nn è il forum tradimenti?????
> quindi perche tanti moralismi....


non vedo moralismi, solo vita vissuta. vai, prova questa esperienza e continua la tua vita che nessuno si accorgerà di niente.


----------



## Papero (29 Agosto 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> non vedo moralismi, solo vita vissuta. vai, prova questa esperienza e continua la tua vita che nessuno si accorgerà di niente.


Infatti, niente moralismi... Vacci, tromba e poi vedi! La prima volta sarà eccitante 1000 volte di più del sesso virtuale che avete fatto per telefono, naturalmente dipenderà molto da come reagirà lui perchè certe volte finisce tutto talmente veloce che manco ti rendi conto!!! La seconda volta sarà meno eccitante ma più appagante, e così via fino a che non vi rompete le palle di farlo 


@Farfalla: 2 anni e 1/2 dev'essere la misura standard secondo me


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma scusate qui nn è il forum tradimenti?????
> quindi perche tanti moralismi....


fai come credi.
sai cosa diceva pasolini?
Il moralista dice di no agli altri, l'uomo morale solo a se stesso


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma scusate qui nn è il forum tradimenti?????
> quindi perche tanti moralismi....


Non sono moralismi. Qui in molti ci siamo passati e ti stiamo dicendo la nostra. Ognuno ha reagito in maniera diversa.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

ok ....pero 2anni e mezzo è una storia lunghissima....
spero nn duri molto e sinceramente di rompermi prima....
anche perche poi sicuro mi beccano


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Niko: allora tua moglie si è fatta una storia.
> Questa vuole solo provare come si sta a finire a letto con un altro.
> Magari fa e chiude.


Che poi se anche non si fa una storia io non credo nel caso in cui venisse beccata farebbe i salti di gioia eh

Magari anche mia moglie pensava cosi all'inizio e poi si è fatta scappare di mano la situazione...chissà.
Comunque si, lunapiena sembra più sul genere di lothar e quindi non dovrebbe avere coinvolgimenti.


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

Se ti beccano poi piangerai lacrime amare, tutti le hanno piante, sia chi si è separato che chi non lo ha fatto. Chiedi a Kid come ci si sente ad essere traditori...e sia come ci si sente ad essere traditi e capirai.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ok ....pero 2anni e mezzo è una storia lunghissima....
> spero nn duri molto e sinceramente di rompermi prima....
> anche perche poi sicuro mi beccano


La prima volta che sono stata con il mio amante ero sicura, sicurissima che non si sarebbe ripetuto. Non puoi sapere se ti romperai, a me non è successo per esempio e per altro non ci hanno beccato. E adesso? Vedi che hai delle convinzioni che finchè non provi non saprai mai se sono vere. Ecco l'idea è proprio quella di metterti in guardia.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

xo molti qui sapendo di essere traditi nn hanno scelto la separazione xche???


----------



## passante (29 Agosto 2011)

perchè tanti "moralismi"? boh? 
perchè è un forum, ci scrive tanta gente e alcuni fanno parlare anche la loro parte morale? 
sai scrivere su un forum vuol dire mettersi un po' in piazza, accettare che persone diverse da noi prendano pezzetti della nostra vita vissuta e ne facciano in qualche modo, con le loro parole, cose che non ne avremmo mai fatto. però sta qui l'interessante. almeno per me.

comunque ora ho capito meglio la tua domanda e ti rispondo: liquidato tutto il resto con la parola "moralismi" rimane questo: fare sesso è una cosa meravigliosa quindi ti sentirai meravigliosamente. farlo di nascosto è ancor più eccitante e quindi... a meno che lui non sia una frana, ma questo è un rischio da accettare.


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> xo molti qui sapendo di essere traditi nn hanno scelto la separazione xche???


Beh...ma pure tu mi sembra abbia scritto che anche tuo marito anni fa ti ha tradito....perché non ti sei separata?


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

grazieee farfalla ....


----------



## Elisa (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> xo molti qui sapendo di essere traditi nn hanno scelto la separazione xche???


Senti...fidati di noi "traditrici"...si inizia per gioco e si finisce soffrendo di + di chi subisce il tradimento. Se te lo sconsigliamo ci sara' un motivo no?? Poi questi che cercano in chat...io pensa che ho appena scoperto che il bastardo, anche all'inizio della storia scriveva a tante donne nella community di libero x cercare da scopare...purtroppo l'ho visto solo ora, 5 anni dopo...
E magari anche il tuo e' cosi'...vuoi mettere a rischio la tua vita, il tuo matrimonio per una persona del genere?? per delle emozioni che poi ti renderai conto che alla fine non valgono nulla???
pensaci...........


----------



## Tubarao (29 Agosto 2011)

Continuo a pensare che per sentirsi figa, o figo perchè vale anche per gli uomini, ci sono millemila modi, compreso il sesso ovviamente.

In molti storie io leggo un vero e proprio voler far parte di un certo mondo per poter poi ostentarlo.

La figa, o il figo, vera agisce e nessuno lo verrà mai a sapere.


----------



## Papero (29 Agosto 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Che poi se anche non si fa una storia io non credo nel caso in cui venisse beccata farebbe i salti di gioia eh
> 
> Magari anche mia moglie pensava cosi all'inizio e poi si è fatta scappare di mano la situazione...*chissà*.
> Comunque si, lunapiena sembra più sul genere di lothar e quindi non dovrebbe avere coinvolgimenti.


perchè chissà? Dopo che hai scoperto che tua moglie ti tradiva non hai voluto sapere tutto? non le hai fatto il terzo grado?


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Senti...fidati di noi "traditrici"...si inizia per gioco *e si finisce soffrendo di + di chi subisce il tradimento*. Se te lo sconsigliamo ci sara' un motivo no?? Poi questi che cercano in chat...io pensa che ho appena scoperto che il bastardo, anche all'inizio della storia scriveva a tante donne nella community di libero x cercare da scopare...purtroppo l'ho visto solo ora, 5 anni dopo...
> E magari anche il tuo e' cosi'...vuoi mettere a rischio la tua vita, il tuo matrimonio per una persona del genere?? per delle emozioni che poi ti renderai conto che alla fine non valgono nulla???
> pensaci...........


Questo lo dici tu per esperienza diretta o no? Che poi bisogna anche vedere se hai tradito prima di esser tradita oppure ti sei beccata il mattone del tradimento perché secondo me è diverso il caso


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

xche nn è mai venuto fuori ufficialmente nn l'ho mai beccato mai sms mai telefonate niente.....atteggiamenti sospetti....piu cambi piu docce piu parrucchiere...
meno sesso ...o fatto male solo x fare  ....


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> perchè chissà? Dopo che hai scoperto che tua moglie ti tradiva non hai voluto sapere tutto? non le hai fatto il terzo grado?


Io mica posso sapere se lei mi ha detto tutto oppure no. Diciamo che so molto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> voglio solo capire da esperienze vissute come ci si puo sentire .... tutto qui senza consigli  o giudizi o moralismi
> ciao.....


Io mi sono sentita talmente bene che ho reiterato più volte l'esperienza.
Ma non so  a cosa possa servirti la testimonianza altrui.
Penso che se sei curiosa di sapere un'esperienza devi esperirla personalmente.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

lo so che lui è cosi....
me l'ha detto subito....nn spero di essere nessuno nella sua vita.....e nn voglio essere nessuno 
comunque comincio a capire  grazieee...


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> xche nn è mai venuto fuori ufficialmente nn l'ho mai beccato mai sms mai telefonate niente.....atteggiamenti sospetti....piu cambi piu docce piu parrucchiere...
> meno sesso ...o fatto male solo x fare  ....


Se ne fossi stata certa ti saresti separata?


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma scusate qui nn è il forum tradimenti?????
> quindi perche tanti moralismi....


xome confermeranno il gentili forumisti io l'ho scritto 8 mesi fa'...stesse parole..anzi chiesi all'invornito che comanda la baracca di cambiare nome....mi aspettava altro ma e'cosi'


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> xome confermeranno il gentili forumisti io l'ho scritto 8 mesi fa'...stesse parole..anzi chiesi all'invornito che comanda la baracca di cambiare nome....mi aspettava altro ma e'cosi'


Però scusa, il forum parla di tradimenti e i tradimenti si fanno e si subiscono. Volete sentire solo persone che la pensano come voi?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Che poi se anche non si fa una storia io non credo nel caso in cui venisse beccata farebbe i salti di gioia eh
> 
> Magari anche mia moglie pensava cosi all'inizio e poi si è fatta scappare di mano la situazione...chissà.
> Comunque si, lunapiena sembra più sul genere di lothar e quindi non dovrebbe avere coinvolgimenti.


Insomma io vedo in lei solo tanta fregola e brivido...no ?
Poi tu sai che io la penso così:
[video=youtube;fjWypEA00VI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjWypEA00VI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> xo molti qui sapendo di essere traditi nn hanno scelto la separazione xche???


Perchè forse per molti non vale la pena di mandare in mona tutto per 4 scopate no?
Sono scelte: ognuno sceglie quello che ritiene meglio per sè.
Ma se posso come è tuo marito?
Possessivo e geloso? O potrebbe anche capire che tu non sei proprio tutta santarellina?
Magari un uomo preferisce "intuire" e farti capire che non è scemo, che essere preso per il culo no?
Insomma per me è inaccettabile che una finga di essere santarellina solo perchè teme che io possa pensare male di lei.
Il mio modo di pensare all'universo femminile è univoco eh?
Perchè in base alla mia esperienza, tutte le donne che ho conosciuto sono simili.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

forse nn volevo vedere la realta....
e no nn mi sarei separata....ci sono cose che nn possono cambiare!!!!anche se è duro accettarlo almeno x me


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Però scusa, il forum parla di tradimenti e i tradimenti si fanno e si subiscono. Volete sentire solo persone che la pensano come voi?




No Niko aspetta....quante persone in queste forum hanno un amante fisso?
Allora io,Lunapiena,poi poi......bo..nessun'altro,correggetimi se sbaglio,forse siamo fuoiri posto noi,o questo e' traditi.com


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Niko aspetta....quante persone in queste forum hanno un amante fisso?
> Allora io,Lunapiena,poi poi......bo..nessun'altro,correggetimi se sbaglio,forse siamo fuoiri posto noi,o questo e' traditi.com


Ma perchè non apri un blog sul tuo profilo come ho fatto io?
L'importante è non finire con Invorniti.com


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Niko aspetta....quante persone in queste forum hanno un amante fisso?
> Allora io,Lunapiena,poi poi......bo..nessun'altro,correggetimi se sbaglio,forse siamo fuoiri posto noi,o questo e' traditi.com


A parte che con il tuo ragionamento allora il forum si dovrebbe chiamare traditori.net.....e è invece tradimento e quindi comprende entrambe le facce della medaglia.

Poi mica siete gli unici 2, ricordo Chiara, Sabina, feeling, farfalla....ma ce ne sono altre e altri che dimentico certamente.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

mio marito nn e possessivo e neanche geloso e neanche io ....
io nn sono una santarellina ma è cosi che mi hanno fatto stare x anni ....tutta casa è lavoro...bravina a modo ipocrita la cosa nn mi piaceva ma ho dovuto accettarlo ....ora quest'uomo che sara come sara nn me ne frega niente visto che nn voglio passarci la vita con lui  e per passarci la vita ne ho gia uno....ha fatto venire fuori una parte di me che in fondo mi piace che ho tenuto buona li per troppi anni...nn voglio piu essere una santarellina....


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma perchè non apri un blog* sul tuo profilo come ho fatto io?
> L'importante è non finire con Invorniti.com


ma anche un bar, magari:mrgreen:


----------



## oceansize (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mio marito nn e possessivo e neanche geloso e neanche io ....
> io nn sono una santarellina ma è cosi che mi hanno fatto stare x anni ....tutta casa è lavoro...bravina a modo ipocrita la cosa nn mi piaceva ma ho dovuto accettarlo ....ora quest'uomo che sara come sara nn me ne frega niente visto che nn voglio passarci la vita con lui  e per passarci la vita ne ho gia uno....ha fatto venire fuori una parte di me che in fondo mi piace che ho tenuto buona li per troppi anni...nn voglio piu essere una santarellina....


dove ho già sentito queste parole?
gli altri ti hanno tarpato le ali e ora usi un altro per riscoprire una parte di te. non fa una piega.
dai poi raccontaci come è andata.


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mio marito nn e possessivo e neanche geloso e neanche io ....
> io nn sono una santarellina ma è cosi che mi hanno fatto stare x anni ....tutta casa è lavoro...bravina a modo ipocrita la cosa nn mi piaceva ma ho dovuto accettarlo ....ora quest'uomo che sara come sara nn me ne frega niente visto che nn voglio passarci la vita con lui  *e per passarci la vita ne ho gia uno*....ha fatto venire fuori una parte di me che in fondo mi piace che ho tenuto buona li per troppi anni...nn voglio piu essere una santarellina....


Ecco, a me leggere la parte che ho evidenziato in neretto, se la sentissi dire da mia moglie le aprirei caldamente la porta di casa.
Tu cosi prendi decisioni che coinvolgono lui senza che lui lo sappia e possa agire minimamente.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

si esatto ....credo sia cosi uso un altro  e spero che lui usi me come dice cosi nessuno si fara male ....
che c'è di male????


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> dove ho già sentito queste parole?
> gli altri ti hanno tarpato le ali e ora usi un altro per riscoprire una parte di te. non fa una piega.
> dai poi raccontaci come è andata.


Vero, non avevo notato accecato dalla frase "tanto l'uomo con cui passare la vita ce l'ho già" 
Lei diceva di non farlo per ripicca, ma quelle parole sembrano contraddire ciò. Non sarà ripicca verso il marito (forse), ma verso chi le ha tarpato le ali per tanti anni......


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

nn le apriresti la porta di casa neanche se ti direbbe peggio .....se no l'avresti gia fatto


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si esatto ....credo sia cosi uso un altro  e spero che lui usi me come dice cosi nessuno si fara male ....
> che c'è di male????


Ma niente non c'è di male......chiedilo a tuo marito


----------



## passante (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si esatto ....credo sia cosi uso un altro  e spero che lui usi me come dice cosi nessuno si fara male ....
> che c'è di male????


visto che lo chiedi rispondo: che è un tradimento, cioè una cosa fatta alle spalle di qualcun altro.


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> nn le apriresti la porta di casa neanche se ti direbbe peggio .....se no l'avresti gia fatto


Questo lo dici tu....forse non la butteri fuori ma me ne andrei io (anche perché cosi sarebbe se ci dovesse essere una separazione).

Io sono stato chiaro con lei....se scoprirò qualsiasi cosa "nuova" io me ne vado.


----------



## oceansize (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si esatto ....credo sia cosi uso un altro  e spero che lui usi me come dice cosi nessuno si fara male ....
> che c'è di male????


beh di male c'è che agisci alle spalle di tuo marito, che magari anche lui si è rotto di un rapporto ventennale e sarebbe più corretto dargli la libertà di scegliere, ma è un dettaglio che sembra non importarti.
dicevo solo come si dia la colpa agli altri di qualcosa che ci è mancato e si cerchi negli altri quel qualcosa che ci manca.
è certo più difficile farcela con le proprie forze e incolpare gli altri, quando gli artefici del nostro destino siamo sempre e solo noi stessi. poi io parlo così ma non conosco il tuo passato, dico solo che questo discorso l'ho già sentito tante volte da persone che tradivano per rivitalizzare la loro vita. secondo me è una scusa e denota vigliaccheria, ma dato che non sto nelle tue scarpe non posso saperlo, dico solo cosa appare dall'esterno.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2011)

passante ha detto:


> visto che lo chiedi rispondo: che è un tradimento, cioè una cosa fatta alle spalle di qualcun altro.



daiii Passante anche tu ci metti....ma cose c'e'di male scusa?lei dice ho voglia di provare e fa'benissimo,non e'un tradimento,e'prendere atto di una divergente conflittualita'mentale...ma lo fanno tutti,lo faccio io,l'hai fatto tu(ehm ehm ricordo bene vero???),non c'e'problema.....gli anni pasano amico


----------



## oceansize (29 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiii Passante anche tu ci metti....ma cose c'e'di male scusa?lei dice ho voglia di provare e fa'benissimo,non e'un tradimento,e'prendere atto di una divergente conflittualita'mentale...ma lo fanno tutti,lo faccio io,l'hai fatto tu(ehm ehm ricordo bene vero???),non c'e'problema.....gli anni pasano amico


lui si è fermato prima. e non lo fanno tutti.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè non apri un blog sul tuo profilo come ho fatto io?
> L'importante è non finire con Invorniti.com



ahahahahahah non ci posso credere il mio amico e'diventato un..maestro...che e'successo mitico Mona da Asiago??a ho capito corrotto da orge con le maestre....la prossima volta..chiamami....patacca


----------



## Tubarao (29 Agosto 2011)

Ma cosa ancora più importante: che significa, mi ha tarpato le ali ? Che il marito per decenni lo ha voluto fare alla missionaria mentre lei ogni tanto avrebbe pure voluto provare la mezza pecora rovesciata ? Che cosa ? Spiegatemelo per favore. 

Mi ha tarpato le ali, non voglio fare la santarellina. Ma forse qualcuno le ha messo un burqa ? 

Siccome non voglio fare della facile ironia anche perchè qui dentro di esempi di relazioni con problemi che investono la sfera della sessualità ce ne sono diversi, mi chiedo :

In percentuale quanto Ti hanno tarpato le ali, e invece quanto quelle ali fino a ieri neanche sapevi che esistessero, o, peggio ancora, sapevi di averle ma non hai mai neanche provato a sbatterle un pò, hai visto mai passassi per un poco di buono.

E imparate ad ascoltarvi........................................................................................... cazzo (rafforzativo che stava bene)


----------



## passante (29 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiii Passante anche tu ci metti....ma cose c'e'di male scusa?lei dice ho voglia di provare e fa'benissimo,non e'un tradimento,e'prendere atto di una divergente conflittualita'mentale...ma lo fanno tutti,lo faccio io,l'hai fatto tu(ehm ehm ricordo bene vero???),non c'e'problema.....gli anni pasano amico


io? più o meno... quel tanto che basta per sapere di non avere il diritto di fare la morale a nessuno. e quindi mi taccio :blank:


----------



## oceansize (29 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E imparate ad ascoltarvi........................................................................................... cazzo (rafforzativo che stava bene)


quoto e...aspetto il martedì...oggi mordi! :sorriso2:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahahahah non ci posso credere il mio amico e'diventato un..maestro...che e'successo mitico Mona da Asiago??a ho capito corrotto da orge con le maestre....la prossima volta..chiamami....patacca


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...ma no dai è bello il blog, ci metti i messaggi che ti hanno colpito, le perle di saggezza...ecc..ecc..ecc...uffa dai...io maestro di vita ma quando mai?
Le maestre sono sempre in agguato...hai letto Ospite2? Ma robe da non credere...sembra un coacervo di lezioni...tu devi fare così tu devi fare colà...ma dove siamo?


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

ecco nn sai la storia.... lui nn si è rotto e io nn mi sono rotta siamo liberi di fare cio che vogliamo....facciamo la nostra strada ma certe cose nn possono cambiare ....nn do la colpa a nessuno di niente è solo la vita che a volte va al contrario di come credi  quindi quando ci sei dentro devi decidere cosa fare .....io voglio solo fare sesso senza impegno regole amore niente solo sesso con una persona che attualmente mi fa stare bene ecco come ci si sente???? si puo rimanere distaccati ????


----------



## Tubarao (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> .....io voglio solo fare sesso senza impegno regole amore niente solo sesso con una persona che attualmente mi fa stare bene ecco come ci si sente???? si puo rimanere distaccati ????


Messa così già guadagni qualche punticino.

Senza tirare in mezzo mariti che tarpano o aMMMori finiti, una sana e vitale fregola di parti basse con tanto di nome e cognome.

Ci sono un paio di persone qui che potranno riempirti di consigli più che ottimi.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma cosa ancora più importante: che significa, mi ha tarpato le ali ? Che il marito per decenni lo ha voluto fare alla missionaria mentre lei ogni tanto avrebbe pure voluto provare la mezza pecora rovesciata ? Che cosa ? Spiegatemelo per favore.
> 
> Mi ha tarpato le ali, non voglio fare la santarellina. Ma forse qualcuno le ha messo un burqa ?
> 
> ...


Sto discorso di tarpar le ali è molto ampio.
E veramente Tuba, io so che mia moglie è stata molto intelligente, a non mettermi dei recinti, per ottenere che io le lasciassi vivere la sua amabilissima vita, mi ha permesso ( anzi incitato) a fare la mia.
Direi che forse lei la nostra utente, mostra come le ali vengano tarpate, dalla quotidianità, dalla responsabilità, dalla noia se vogliamo...Credimi ci si "abitua" all'altro...
Molte coppie rinunciano al sesso perchè è diventato noioso, sempre uguale...
Ma perchè parliamo sempre dei mariti?
Tuba guarda che ci sono donne poco fantasiose a letto eh?
DOnne che hanno un pessimo rapporto con il loro corpo e la loro sessualità.
Ma magari sono ottime mogli eh?
Cioè sono 80% mogli, e 20% amanti eh?
Cosa mi ha sempre rimproverato mia moglie?
Di essere stato troppo amante e poco "marito".

Tuba, c'è anche la curiosità, il mistero, l'intrigo...
Cosa credi?
Per esempio io sono andato a cena con una signora quest'inverno...era emozionatissima...era la sua prima volta, la prima volta che accettava di incontrare un uomo conosciuto in rete...mi ha fatto una tenerezza incredibile...e siamo stati molto bene assieme.
Siccome l'idea sesso dava ansia...fu bannata...e rimandata ad un futuro chi lo sa...

Ma ancora mi ricordo tutte le sue insicurezze: ci teneva da morire, da morire che tutto andasse bene.

Poi ovvio Tuba, se due hanno giocattolato a immonde porcate via cam...la vedo dura non riuscire a trattenersi poi...ma può anche succedere il blocco eh?

Sabina cosa diceva della sua prima volta? Un disastro totale...ti salta addosso di tutto e di più, sensi di colpa, oddio ma questo è un estraneo, ma cosa sto facendo, oddio, e se adesso divento tutta troia?

E la Matra? La Matra?
Non è stato un suo mettersi alla prova?

Sono tante le dinamiche...

Insomma se fosse banale escontato...non ci sarebbe tutta sta caciara...no?


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

tarpato le ali nel senso che ho per anni ho dovuto stare a quello che volevano gli altri per delle cose mie personali e sempre per delle cose personali marito e famiglia mi hanno messo in testa delle cose  in cui io nn credo e nn ho mai creduto ora dopo un periodo di crisi sto cercando di tornare sulla mia strada ...e quest'uomo che ho incontrato mi fa stare bene ma nn voglio niente da lui di piu di sesso ok


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

ecco io sono un'ottima moglie come vuole mio marito hai detto giusto .....lui è un ottimo marito
ma si vorrei essere piu porca e meno moglie ....


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Messa così già guadagni qualche punticino.
> 
> Senza tirare in mezzo mariti che tarpano o aMMMori finiti, una sana e vitale fregola di parti basse con tanto di nome e cognome.
> 
> Ci sono un paio di persone qui che potranno riempirti di consigli più che ottimi.


Ecco appunto: ma capisci bene che in genere le persone tendono a giustificare e ammantare i loro comportamenti.
Mica tutte hanno la crudezza glaciale di una Matraini eh?
COnte, tu credi sempre ad una montagna di cazzate: capita di volersi fare una sana scopata con un uomo, per il semplice fatto che ti va.
Allora forse essere coppia complice sarebbe che lei dicesse a lui.
Senti caro, mi sento in un periodo strano, voglio farmi una scopata con uno che mi piace, così per trasgredire un po' che ne pensi?
Mi appoggi in questo? Senti caro, se non la faccio, mi diventa un'ossessione in testa.
Magari lui le dice...ah ok, finalmente anch'io posso acconsentire a delle avances di una tizia a cui ho sempre detto di no.


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> tarpato le ali nel senso che ho per anni ho dovuto stare a quello che volevano gli altri per delle cose mie personali e sempre per delle cose personali marito e famiglia mi hanno messo in testa delle cose  in cui io nn credo e nn ho mai creduto ora dopo un periodo di crisi sto cercando di tornare sulla mia strada ...e quest'uomo che ho incontrato mi fa stare bene ma nn voglio niente da lui di piu di sesso ok


E allora vai e vedi com'è...qui puoi trovare solo qualche consiglio, ma non è detto che per te sarà uguale.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

nn sono stata io a tirare in ballo il marito.....


----------



## passante (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> .....io voglio solo fare sesso senza impegno regole amore niente solo sesso con una persona che attualmente mi fa stare bene ecco come ci si sente???? si puo rimanere distaccati ????


potevi dirlo subito che la domanda era questa. però la risposta non cambia molto: dipende da come sei tu. io lo facevo e ci stavo benissimo, avevo relazioni molto libere, leggere e molto trasparenti. però io non mi legavo perchè non sentivo bisogno nè interesse per farlo, non perchè avevo paura di incasinarmi, non so se mi spiego. non avevo bisogno di essere distaccato, potevo provare amicizia, affetto, anche tenerezza. mica siamo macchine, no? conosco poche donne, però, che hanno questo modo di porsi di fronte al sesso (che poi vuol dire di fronte a se stesse). tra gli uomini è invece più diffuso. poi mi sono innamorato e sono diventato più felice.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

niko scusa se mi permetto...
ma tu sei a pezzi


----------



## passante (29 Agosto 2011)

:mrgreen:





lunapiena ha detto:


> ma si vorrei essere piu porca e meno moglie ....


naaaaaaaaaaaaaa :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: questa non me l'aspettavo


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io voglio solo fare sesso senza impegno regole amore niente solo sesso con una persona che attualmente mi fa stare bene ecco come ci si sente???? si puo rimanere distaccati ????


 Se già questa persona ti fa star bene, allora hai già un'attrazione verso di lui...non sarà mai solo sesso....
Già non sei distaccata...
Altrimenti non ti porresti tutte queste domande.
Il solo sesso è questo: conosci una persona che ti piace soprattutto fisicamente, ci provi lei ci sta, godete insieme e tante grazie...


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> niko scusa se mi permetto...
> ma tu sei a pezzi


Può essere 
Magari mi spiegheresti anche il perché?


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...ma no dai è bello il blog, ci metti i messaggi che ti hanno colpito, le perle di saggezza...ecc..ecc..ecc...uffa dai...io maestro di vita ma quando mai?
> Le maestre sono sempre in agguato...hai letto Ospite2? Ma robe da non credere...sembra un coacervo di lezioni...tu devi fare così tu devi fare colà...ma dove siamo?



ma dai mio Mitico Conte certo che hai ragione,e mi piace il modo intelligente in cui me lo fai notare,come dice quella Santa Donna di  mia moglie,alle volte mi...autostimo troppo e sbarello.
Ospite2???l'ho letto 1 volta e mi basta fa'parte della sotto elencata categoria...

Allora Conte piu'avanti hai parlato..delle mogli al 80% e amanti al 20%,e'vero sai,ma anche tra di noi,vedi probabilmente Ospite2,uomini esiste la stessa proporzione.
Tu sei uno di quelli che non dorme,o che lo fa'bene..ma sai quanti,fanno marito90 amante 10?
La mia nuova amica mi racconta delle'ex fidanzato,per quasi 3 anni!!!!,delle robe pazzesche,sesso senza preliminari,toccate e...fuga....l'altra che ho conosciuto venerdi'anche peggio..essendo quasi mia coetanea.
Capito Conte.poi dice'''allegra perche'mi cornifica...ma guarda cosa le  dai a letto,invornito''.....ho ragione??? apriamo un post??quante donne sono REALMENTE soddisfatte del sesso casalingo??dai Conte taca........


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

nn so sento che hai una rabbia dentro che puo esplodere da un momento all'altro....
è una mia impressione sicuro sbaglio....


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ecco nn sai la storia.... lui nn si è rotto e io nn mi sono rotta siamo liberi di fare cio che vogliamo....facciamo la nostra strada ma certe cose nn possono cambiare ....nn do la colpa a nessuno di niente è solo la vita che a volte va al contrario di come credi  quindi quando ci sei dentro devi decidere cosa fare .....io voglio solo fare sesso senza impegno regole amore niente solo sesso con una persona che attualmente mi fa stare bene ecco come ci si sente???? si puo rimanere distaccati ????


certo che si puo'basta non credere alle menate dell'amore,come ti ho detto MAI chiamarsi amore,tesoro e'anche troppo..pero'amica mia ogni 10gg,facciamo per due mesi poi stop.
Per l'amante non ci sono i 4 dei figli a scuola,o l'insoluto del cliente,o la..lavatrice rotta,quello si lascia a casa sempre,marito e moglie non si nominano mai,segui queste regole e..vivrete felici e contenti...
Pero'non fare come la tipa di Rn,letto in ferie......amante da 10 anni...un'altro matrimonio in pratica
Metti in conto che la prima volta''fuori casa''non e'semplice,per ovvie ragioni per noi uomini,
e anche per te potrebbe non essere il paradiso sperato,non tutti quando sono li fanno le cose giuste.


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> nn so sento che hai una rabbia dentro che puo esplodere da un momento all'altro....
> è una mia impressione sicuro sbaglio....


Che dire, sono un tipo abbastanza tranquillo di natura...di rabbia certamente ne ho però non mi sembra di essere a rischio esplosione da un momento all'altro...o se lo sono non me ne rendo conto 

A me adesso sembra pure di stare bene rispetto a 6 mesi fa. Ho imparato a contare solo sulle mie forze e non far affidamento su nessuno e cosi tutto sommato mi sembra di stare meglio.


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma dai mio Mitico Conte certo che hai ragione,e mi piace il modo intelligente in cui me lo fai notare,come dice quella Santa Donna di  mia moglie,alle volte mi...autostimo troppo e sbarello.
> Ospite2???l'ho letto 1 volta e mi basta fa'parte della sotto elencata categoria...
> 
> Allora Conte piu'avanti hai parlato..delle mogli al 80% e amanti al 20%,e'vero sai,ma anche tra di noi,vedi probabilmente Ospite2,uomini esiste la stessa proporzione.
> ...


Ma perché fare sto sondaggio quando la risposta è già scontata...è ovvio che l'unica ad essere soddisfatta è la moglie di Lothar l'insgamabile...sbaglio


----------



## Tubarao (29 Agosto 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> quoto e...aspetto il martedì...oggi mordi! :sorriso2:


Ogni tanto qualche mozzicata a qualche surfista che si crede di fare il figo fra le onde devo pur darla, altrimenti che cavolo di Tubarao (Squalo in portoghese) sarei.

Che poi la mia Mestre di capoeira mi abbia dato l'apelido Tubarao perchè dice che assomiglio allo squalo vegetariano di Shark Tale è un altro discorso che è meglio non pubblicizzare molto :fischio: :fischio: :fischio: :fischio: 

Fai la vaga, fai la vaga :fischio: :fischio: :fischio:


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

come detto mi sbaglio....


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

azzo...10 anni nn l'ho letto terribile
seguiro i tuoi consigli... 
si ma a lui nn basta per quanto ha detto una volta ogni due mesi ...e questo mi blocca un pochino


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma perché fare sto sondaggio quando la risposta è già scontata...è ovvio che l'unica ad essere soddisfatta è la moglie di Lothar l'insgamabile...sbaglio



no Niko non sono Gheddafi o Saddam,non ho paranoie di essere chissa'chi,mi ha equivocato,io seguivo il ragionamento del Conte...lui dice troppe donne danno molto le mogli e poco le troie,se facessero il cntrario non sarebbero cornute''...io ho solo rigirato la frittata,punto.
Senza mettermi in mezzo,pero'un simile sondaggio finirebbe come penso io...ciao Niko buona serata!


----------



## Tubarao (29 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sto discorso di tarpar le ali è molto ampio.
> 
> Taglio il post perchè era troppo lungo.....come se lo avessi quotato tutto però, perchè bene o male condivido tutto quello che hai detto.


Conte, se io smetto di correre per pigrizia, poi non mi posso lamentare se mi cresce la panza e al posto delle maniglie dell'amore mi vengono i maniglioni delle porte antipanico....

Vedo che la maggiorparte delle volte è proprio come dici tu: arrampicarsi sugli specchi per giustificare certi atteggiamenti.....

La frase che più di tutte mi provoca l'orticaria è: "Mi ha rifatto provare le farfalle nello stomaco", mai nessuna, o nessuno, che invece abbia detto: Mi ha rifatto arrapare come non succedeva da secoli.........


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

cosa che ho detto io a quest'uomo!!!
ed è vero è una vita che nn mi arapavo cosi...


----------



## Tubarao (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> cosa che ho detto io a quest'uomo!!!
> ed è vero è una vita che nn mi arapavo cosi...


E in tutto questo, credimi, non c'è niente di male, perchè checchè se ne dica, di falso moralismo qui ne troverai ben poco, da tutti...
Però, se vuoi veramente fare un lavoro a 360 gradi, oltre a soddisfare l'arrapamento, dovresti anche provare a capire perchè era una vita che non ti succedeva........quanto ci giochiamo sul fatto che se ti analizzi senza pregiudizi scopri che il 90% dei motivi erano/sono solo motivi tuoi e di nessun altro ? quanto ci giochiamo sul fatto che se questo lavoro fosse stato fatto insieme a tuo marito (perchè ci sarà un cavolo di motivo per il quale te lo sei sposato) a quest'ora la situazione non sarebbe stata così incancrenita come descrivi ?


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

E che forse se avessi fatto più  la porca contuo marto avresti scoperto che non ti avrebbe giudicato, ma avrebbe detto "Cazzo, che culo che ho!!!" mentre ora magari si spippetta da solo pensando ad una donna più porca, mentre tu ti farai sbattere come non mai da esimio sconosciuto numero N conosciuto in chat.


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Conte, se io smetto di correre per pigrizia, poi non mi posso lamentare se mi cresce la panza e al posto delle maniglie dell'amore mi vengono i maniglioni delle porte antipanico....
> 
> Vedo che la maggiorparte delle volte è proprio come dici tu: arrampicarsi sugli specchi per giustificare certi atteggiamenti.....
> 
> La frase che più di tutte mi provoca l'orticaria è: "*Mi ha rifatto provare le farfalle nello stomaco*", mai nessuna, o nessuno, che invece abbia detto: *Mi ha rifatto arrapare come non succedeva da secoli*.........


Beh, con la mia ultima ragazza purtroppo provavo la sensazione delle farfalle, davvero. Nella maggior parte dei casi... la seconda...


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E che forse se avessi fatto più  la porca contuo marto avresti scoperto che non ti avrebbe giudicato, ma avrebbe detto "Cazzo, che culo che ho!!!" mentre ora magari si spippetta da solo pensando ad una donna più porca, mentre tu ti farai sbattere come non mai da esimio sconosciuto numero N conosciuto in chat.


Quoto. Nel letto la donna che ami a volte la desideri davvero porca. Ti fa sentire più uomo.

Mamma che post osceno che ho messo...


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è questione di essere traditi o traditori ma di logica.
> possibile che lo sfascio di un matrimonio si avverta solo al momento in cui c'è un interesse per altri?
> si suppone esista una gradualità durante la quale ci si e gli si chiederà il perché cercando di capire ed analizzare ...pensando che ne valga la pena.
> invece quello che colpisce sempre in queste storie ,sempre uguali ,
> è l'accidia iniziale che diventa improvvisamente azione....non a fare ma a disfare


Non dubito che in molti casi ci sia una accidia iniziale, o un blando disinteresse, o una accettazione passiva delle cose negative... o una semplice routine che ci va bene fino a che non vogliamo fare un giro in giostra..

MA pensando al mio matrimonio, Minerva, ti giuro -e l'ho già scritto mi sembra- che se qualcuno mi fosse venuto a dire, appena prima dell'esplodere della crisi con la scoperta del mio tradimento, che le cose andavano troppo male e che avrei dovuto pensare davvero a lasciare mio marito, gli avrei riso in faccia come ad un pazzo che blatera cose senza senso.
Io non ho lasciato mio marito per altri, ma per pura sopravvivenza. E di nuovo ti assicuro, non mi sono resa conto di QUANTO stessi male in quel matrimonio che mai avrebbe dovuto avere luogo, fino a che non ne sono stata libera....
Sono cresciuta con quella persona, mi sono abituata lentamente a molte cose, e pur sentendo di stare male, pur lottando per cercare di stare meglio, pur lottando per migliorare le cose, no, non avrei mai capito quanto stavo male fino a che non avessi assaggiato un briciolo di quello che mi stavo negando.
E non sto parlando di sesso, quanto della libertà di essere me stessa, di ridere e di raccontare aneddoti buffi su mie vecchie fiamme senza sentirmi in colpa, e altre robette del genere...
Quando sei dentro a certe cose, non le vedi, semplicemente... almeno in certi casi...


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> scusa tubarao
> ma io le ho gia provate tutte prima di arrivare a questa conclusione... da fare del volotariato fino a farmi del male ....ora chiamalo giro di giostra... e mi piace pure ... ma io voglio solo capire in qualche modo come ci si sente dopo ...e lo so che è soggettivo ma tanto per sentire qualcuno che ha gia vissuto questa cosa ....


Allora....
Alcuni si sentono molto molto fighi, dicono "ma è fantastico! Del resto non faccio male a nessuno, e posso smettere quando voglio!"
Altri si sentono delle cacche, e smettono subito...
Altri ancora si sentono delle cacche, non riescono a guardarsi allo specchio, ma continuano perchè l'eccitazione è troppo bella, e si fanno scoprire in un nanosecondo dal coniuge...

Se invece intendi sapere se fare sesso con una persona nuova... bè, è sempre molto eccitante la sensazione di mani estranee e desiderate che ti toccano per la prima volta... a parte questo, dipende da quanto lui sia bravo, e da quanto tu sia brava, e da quanto siete in sintonia...


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

Scopatelo, non chiedergli il numero di telefonoe e vivrai meglio.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

è tutto un lavoro che ho gia fatto è ti assicuro che perderesti tutte le scommesse.....
è c'è pure un cavolo di motivo xche me lo sono sposato ma qui nn mi sembra il luogo di parlarne...


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

secondo te con mio marito nn l'ho fatto????
è lui che rifiuta ora mi sono un po rotta....cosa dici.....e nn sispipetta almeno nn da solo....


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2011)

che tristezza leggere ste cose...io mi domando cosa cavolo si resti a fare con una persona per poi trattarla cosi...ma sicuramente è un mio limite!


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

Ok, ci hai provato...ma sullo spippettamento non ne sarei poi così certo dse fossi in te.


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> che tristezza leggere ste cose...io mi domando cosa cavolo si resti a fare con una persona per poi trattarla cosi...ma sicuramente è un mio limite!


Quoto...


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, ci hai provato...ma sullo spippettamento non ne sarei poi così certo dse fossi in te.


Quoto pure questo..


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

senti scusa io nn sono cosi cattiva e senza scrupoli.....
è che mi trovo un po spiazzata da questa situazione chiamala crisi di mezza eta come vuoi.....
io veramente ne ho parlato con lui ma nn è cambiato nulla ....
lui continua a fare la sua vita come se fosse tutto a posto e fin ora quella che stava male ero io


----------



## Ospite2 (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> senti scusa io nn sono cosi cattiva e senza scrupoli.....
> è che mi trovo un po spiazzata da questa situazione chiamala crisi di mezza eta come vuoi.....
> io veramente ne ho parlato con lui ma nn è cambiato nulla ....
> lui continua a fare la sua vita come se fosse tutto a posto e fin ora quella che stava male ero io


Perché non ti separi?
Cosa pensi di risolvere con un amante?


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Perché non ti separi?
> Cosa pensi di risolvere con un amante?


quoto!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2011)

Non legge le uniche risposte pertinenti


----------



## Ospite2 (29 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E in tutto questo, credimi, non c'è niente di male, perchè checchè se ne dica, di falso moralismo qui ne troverai ben poco, da tutti...
> Però, se vuoi veramente fare un lavoro a 360 gradi, oltre a soddisfare l'arrapamento, dovresti anche provare a capire perchè era una vita che non ti succedeva........quanto ci giochiamo sul fatto che se ti analizzi senza pregiudizi scopri che il 90% dei motivi erano/sono solo motivi tuoi e di nessun altro ? quanto ci giochiamo sul fatto che se questo lavoro fosse stato fatto insieme a tuo marito (perchè ci sarà un cavolo di motivo per il quale te lo sei sposato) a quest'ora la situazione non sarebbe stata così incancrenita come descrivi ?


Questo post mi pare che abbia centrato il punto  "dovresti anche provare a capire perchè era una vita che non ti succedeva........quanto ci giochiamo sul fatto che se ti analizzi senza pregiudizi scopri che il 90% dei motivi erano/sono solo motivi tuoi e di nessun altro ?". Complimenti Tubarao (che significa?)!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2011)

Insomma Lunapiena,

cosa ci fai su un forum a chiedere come ci si sente a tradire?
Hai 42 anni, saprai cosa vuoi, no?
Quando la prima volta un uomo mi chiese: vuoi scopare con me? io gli risposi sì e da lì iniziò.
Basta. Saprai qualcosa di più quando l'avrai fatto.

In caso contrario, se decidi di non farlo, vedi di avere una valida alternativa.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

nn mi sto giustificando di niente....
credo che ogniuno  abbia i sui motivi per farlo  e poi per nn porre fine a un matrimonio che nn sta piu in piedi ....
io mi trovo in questo casino e nn pensavo poter mai trovarmi in una situazione del genere....
io ero antitradimento convinta e all'improvviso tutto è cambiato .... 
io ho gia deciso cosa fare....o forse sto cercando qualcuno che mi faccia cambiare idea nn lo so


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

esatto ho 42  anni 
e purtroppo è duro ammetterlo ma no so cosa fare ....sara capitato a qualcuno no...
quando ti capita nella vita qualcosa che nn ti aspetti sai subito cosa fare????
be io no se no nn ero qui con questa discussione....


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> nn mi sto giustificando di niente....
> credo che ogniuno  abbia i sui motivi per farlo  e poi per nn porre fine a un matrimonio che nn sta piu in piedi ....
> io mi trovo in questo casino e nn pensavo poter mai trovarmi in una situazione del genere....
> io ero antitradimento convinta e all'improvviso tutto è cambiato ....
> io ho gia deciso cosa fare....o forse sto cercando qualcuno che mi faccia cambiare idea nn lo so


Idea non te la può far cambiare nessuno. Pure mia moglie era antitradimento convita e all'improvvisto tutto è cambiato .
Ma una cosa mi chiedo...se il tuo matrimonio non sta più in piedi come hai detto qui sopra...perché devi insistere nel tenerlo in piedi per forza?


----------



## erab (29 Agosto 2011)

Scusami lunapiena ma credo che non troverai la risposta che cerchi facendo la domanda sbagliata.
Il punto non è tradire o meno ma quale futuro vedi per il tuo matrimonio.
Metti un attimo da parte questo possibile amante e chiediti se vuoi ancora tuo marito, se la risposta 
è si non ha senso rischiare di perderlo, se è no lascialo e viviti le tue emozioni alla luce del sole.


----------



## erab (29 Agosto 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma una cosa mi chiedo...se il tuo matrimonio non sta più in piedi come hai detto qui sopra...perché devi insistere nel tenerlo in piedi per forza?


mi hai bruciato sul tempo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> nn mi sto giustificando di niente....
> credo che ogniuno  abbia i sui motivi per farlo  e poi per nn porre fine a un matrimonio che nn sta piu in piedi ....
> io mi trovo in questo casino e nn pensavo poter mai trovarmi in una situazione del genere....
> io ero antitradimento convinta e all'improvviso tutto è cambiato ....
> io ho gia deciso cosa fare....o forse sto cercando qualcuno che mi faccia cambiare idea nn lo so


Ma quale giustificazione?
Non dire stronzate, non è cambiato tutto all'improvviso.
Tu SAI com'era e com'è il tuo matrimonio.

Rifugiarsi dietro all'inconsapevolezza è da rammolliti.
Chiedere consigli agli altri è da indecisi.

Da oggi il tuo obiettivo deve essere: consapevolezza.
Qualsiasi decisione prenderai: non ci ripensare.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

ok... io mi sono gia fatta un sacco di domande ma nn posso neanche lasciare mio marito...
comunque oggi ho capito un po di cose grazie.....


----------



## erab (29 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma quale giustificazione?
> Non dire stronzate, non è cambiato tutto all'improvviso.
> Tu SAI com'era e com'è il tuo matrimonio.
> 
> ...


Divina! .... mi inchino


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2011)

ma saro pure rammollita e indecisa 
ma sono sempre consapevole di quello che faccio


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ok... io mi sono gia fatta un sacco di domande ma nn posso neanche lasciare mio marito...
> comunque oggi ho capito un po di cose grazie.....


Magari potrebbe essere lui che ti vuole lasciare qualora scooprisse il tutto. Fin che il tradito è ignaro è un conto, tu riesci a gestire la cosa più o meno bene. In caso contrario poi pure lui può avere la sua opinione....oppure no? 

Non è per portare sfiga, però è un'eventualità che si può verificare e quindi perché non tenerne conto?


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> senti scusa io nn sono cosi cattiva e senza scrupoli.....
> è che mi trovo un po spiazzata da questa situazione chiamala crisi di mezza eta come vuoi.....
> io veramente ne ho parlato con lui ma nn è cambiato nulla ....
> lui continua a fare la sua vita come se fosse tutto a posto e fin ora quella che stava male ero io


Se n hai parlato come ne parlano le donne, siamo certi solo di una cosa, che tuo marito di certo non ha capito quello che volevi dire ed anzi, forse ha anche fatto qualcosa che credeva che tu gli avessi chiesto di fare.
Mi resi conto anni fa con una amica che doveva parlare con il suo ragazzo di una cosa, lei ci parlò...poi dopo venne incazzata da me perchè lui non aveva cambiato nulla, le chiesi di dirmi quello che si erano detti e...lei fu così poco chiara e così tanto gentile per non offendere il suo uomo che onestamente non spiegò nulla di quello che voleva. Cosa dire? Che probabilmente tu a tuo marito hai detto A per dire Z perchè A era più cortese di Z.


----------



## erab (29 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma saro pure rammollita e indecisa
> ma sono sempre consapevole di quello che faccio


ma noi no, ci chiedi cosa si prova dopo un tradimento.... non c'è una risposta, ognuno reagisce a modo suo, dipende dalla sua
storia, dal suo carattere, da come il tutto avviene, dalla scoperta o meno da parte del partner e noi non sappiamo nulla di te.
Parli di un matrimonio che non sta in piedi, potresti avere tutte le ragioni del mondo oppure nessuna ma noi non possiamo
saperlo.
L' unica cosa che possiamo dirti è che se cerchi solo sesso senza rinunciare a tuo marito devi darti delle "regole" ed escludere 
totalmente il sentimento.


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se n hai parlato come ne parlano le donne, siamo certi solo di una cosa, che tuo marito di certo non ha capito quello che volevi dire ed anzi, forse ha anche fatto qualcosa che credeva che tu gli avessi chiesto di fare.
> Mi resi conto anni fa con una amica che doveva parlare con il suo ragazzo di una cosa, lei ci parlò...poi dopo venne incazzata da me perchè lui non aveva cambiato nulla, le chiesi di dirmi quello che si erano detti e...lei fu così poco chiara e così tanto gentile per non offendere il suo uomo che onestamente non spiegò nulla di quello che voleva. Cosa dire? *Che probabilmente tu a tuo marito hai detto A per dire Z perchè A era più cortese di Z*.


Si ma lui avrebbe dovuto capire...ovvio


----------



## erab (29 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se n hai parlato come ne parlano le donne, siamo certi solo di una cosa, che tuo marito di certo non ha capito quello che volevi dire ed anzi, forse ha anche fatto qualcosa che credeva che tu gli avessi chiesto di fare.


Ti quoterei ma sarebbe politicamente scorretto...... XD


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> xome confermeranno il gentili forumisti io l'ho scritto 8 mesi fa'...stesse parole..anzi chiesi all'*invornito *che comanda la baracca di cambiare nome....mi aspettava altro ma e'cosi'


Grazie per il complimento ... tu sai cosa vuol dire "invornito"? 

Per quanto riguarda il cambio del nome, non è fattibile. E' un sito di una determinata tematica, appunto il contrario di quello che vorresti. Se vuoi che ci sia un sito "Traditori", e mi pare che abbiamo accennato le implicazioni economiche, lo si può fare, però senza il diretto coinvolgimento del sottoscritto, perché è solo una spesa senza fine.

Per intenderci, il server dove sta tradimento.net costa all'anno 1400 Euro + IVA. Ci sono anche altri siti, ma il forum più attivo è tradimento.net, che non potrebbe girare su una macchina meno potente. Se tu vuoi mettere su un sito per traditori, forse muore prima che si comincia. La spesa comunque c'è. Se avesse invece successo, entro poco ci vorrebbe un altro server, e chi lo paga? Io non di certo 

Non contato il lavoro che fa un sito. Anche le licenze software non sono proprio nulla (€180 per forum e portale), backup ecc ecc.

Pensaci. Fare un sito è bello ma è circa 4 volte più impegnativo di quanto si crede inizialmente.


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

Messaggio originale: "caro, vorrei che mi sbattessi come una vera porca!"
Messaggio filtrato dalla gentilezza necessaria: "caro, sai, sei stupendo, ma vorrei che a volte i considerassi più come donna, ma donna donna, non come moglie solamente!"

Mesaggio recepito: "La mia donna pensa che io la dia per scontata...vedrò di essere più gentile e corteggiarla come merita!"

Ok, adesso controlliamo i messaggi e il risultato, decisamente penoso, no? L'unico messaggio che funziona è il primo, brutale forse, ma efficace.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Grazie per il complimento ... tu sai cosa vuol dire "invornito"?
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il cambio del nome, non è fattibile. E' un sito di una determinata tematica, appunto il contrario di quello che vorresti. Se vuoi che ci sia un sito "Traditori", e mi pare che abbiamo accennato le implicazioni economiche, lo si può fare, però senza il diretto coinvolgimento del sottoscritto, perché è solo una spesa senza fine.
> 
> ...


Scusa Admin non prendertela,invornito non e'una parolaccia,si lo so'che in Romagna detto in un certo modo e'un offesa,cosa che non mi permetterei mai,stravo scherzando,stop.
Probabilmente ti e'sfuggito un mio post,in cui lodavo i cambiamenti del forum,e la capacita'di chi senza ombra di dubbio e'stato bravo fare il suo lavoro,e saresti ovviamente tu.
Pace??
ciao


----------



## lothar57 (30 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> senti scusa io nn sono cosi cattiva e senza scrupoli.....
> è che mi trovo un po spiazzata da questa situazione chiamala crisi di mezza eta come vuoi.....
> io veramente ne ho parlato con lui ma nn è cambiato nulla ....
> lui continua a fare la sua vita come se fosse tutto a posto e fin ora quella che stava male ero io


Carissima amica mia,non devi scusarti se ti viene questa voglia,e'normalissimo,loro non possono capire.
Non sanno cosa voglia dire una sfida a se stessi,perche'e'quello che facciamo Lunapiena,vogliamo vedere se siamo ancora capaci di emozionarci,stufi del solito.
Non ti curar di loro e prosegui,la stragrande maggioranza degli utenti vede come fumo negli occhi il tradimento,l'unica risposta asettica e'al solito di Chiara........ha ragione sai,basta chiacchere e andiamo avanti per la nostra strada.
Sbagliamo?Forse..ma chisse ne frega,vuoi forse tra 20 anni pensare...accidenti cosa ho perso??Io no,e dove posso becco,scusa la crudezza....ciao


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma quale giustificazione?
> Non dire stronzate, non è cambiato tutto all'improvviso.
> Tu SAI com'era e com'è il tuo matrimonio.
> 
> ...


Sempre fantastica Chiara 
Bacio!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non dubito che in molti casi ci sia una accidia iniziale, o un blando disinteresse, o una accettazione passiva delle cose negative... o una semplice routine che ci va bene fino a che non vogliamo fare un giro in giostra..
> 
> MA pensando al mio matrimonio, Minerva, ti giuro -e l'ho già scritto mi sembra- che se qualcuno mi fosse venuto a dire, appena prima dell'esplodere della crisi con la scoperta del mio tradimento, che le cose andavano troppo male e che avrei dovuto pensare davvero a lasciare mio marito, gli avrei riso in faccia come ad un pazzo che blatera cose senza senso.
> Io non ho lasciato mio marito per altri, ma per pura sopravvivenza. E di nuovo ti assicuro, non mi sono resa conto di QUANTO stessi male in quel matrimonio che mai avrebbe dovuto avere luogo, fino a che non ne sono stata libera....
> ...


non dovresti sentirti chiamata in causa...hai fatto il possibile ...in più il rifiuto  , il torpore psicologico e lo strangolamento della personalità dell'altro sono tradimenti laceranti.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma quale giustificazione?
> Non dire stronzate, non è cambiato tutto all'improvviso.
> Tu SAI com'era e com'è il tuo matrimonio.
> 
> ...


Ti Odio.

E' da almeno quattro pagine di thread che cerco di trasmettere questa idea, arrivi tu, toma toma cacchia cacchia, due parole e zac.

Sei troppo circoncisa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2011)

*attenzione*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Ti Odio.
> 
> E' da almeno quattro pagine di thread che cerco di trasmettere questa idea, arrivi tu, toma toma cacchia cacchia, due parole e zac.
> 
> Sei troppo circoncisa





L'odio è l'anticamera del sesso sfrenato   



:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> L'odio è l'anticamera del sesso sfrenato
> 
> 
> 
> :carneval:


e ora come la metti tuby:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> nn posso neanche lasciare mio marito...
> ...


Perché non puoi?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scusa Admin non prendertela,invornito non e'una parolaccia,si lo so'che in Romagna detto in un certo modo e'un offesa,cosa che non mi permetterei mai,stravo scherzando,stop.
> Probabilmente ti e'sfuggito un mio post,in cui lodavo i cambiamenti del forum,e la capacita'di chi senza ombra di dubbio e'stato bravo fare il suo lavoro,e saresti ovviamente tu.
> Pace??
> ciao


Me lo immaginavo, ma dovevo verificare ... a volte si usano parole senza conoscere il significato, oppure senza conoscere l'impatto dialettale. Mi ero comunque accorto che "invornito" è la parola che va di moda questi giorni


----------



## Tubarao (30 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e ora come la metti tuby:mrgreen:


Come la metti la metti........Parigi val bene una messa


----------



## Daniele (30 Agosto 2011)

Chiara, ma allora  che sono io che odio come non mai??


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non dovresti sentirti chiamata in causa...hai fatto il possibile ...in più il rifiuto  , il torpore psicologico e lo strangolamento della personalità dell'altro sono tradimenti laceranti.


Già...i peccati contro l'amore.
Ma ohi èh....suo marito è santo: non l'ha tradita eh?
Lui è fedele, una bellissima persona, il custode della verità della moralità della giustizia...
Direi che Nausicaa, era proprio senzasperanze, e ha preso davvero in mano la sua vita, meglio la sua esistenza.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perché non puoi?


Perchè sarebbe un'invornita patacca...
Ha detto solo che adesso vuole fare un po' la porca...
Ma da quando una si separa per 4 scopate?
Solo na fagiana lo fa...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè sarebbe un'invornita patacca...
> Ha detto solo che adesso vuole fare un po' la porca...
> Ma da quando una si separa per 4 scopate?
> Solo na fagiana lo fa...


O una onesta con se stessa e con il proprio compagno.....Ma ce ne vuole di coraggio per farlo!!!!


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> O una onesta con se stessa e con il proprio compagno.....Ma ce ne vuole di coraggio per farlo!!!!


quante persone oneste ci sono in giro???? io nn ne ho trovate molte


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> quante persone oneste ci sono in giro???? io nn ne ho trovate molte


Però ci sono.
Nemmeno io sono tra quelle quindi non era una critica a te...


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè sarebbe un'invornita patacca...
> Ha detto solo che adesso vuole fare un po' la porca...
> Ma da quando una si separa per 4 scopate?
> Solo na fagiana lo fa...


 Non ci si separa per 4 scopate conte, come al solito focalizzi il punto sulle cose meno importanti!
Ci si separa quando non si sta più bene col marito, quando nonostante si creda di aver fatto il possibile per far capire al coniuge le proprie esigenze lui continua come ha sempre fatto e *si continua a stare male*...se non è un buon motivo questo.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè sarebbe un'invornita patacca...
> Ha detto solo che adesso vuole fare un po' la porca...
> Ma da quando una si separa per 4 scopate?
> Solo na fagiana lo fa...



giusto ....


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ci si separa per 4 scopate conte, come al solito focalizzi il punto sulle cose meno importanti!
> Ci si separa quando non si sta più bene col marito, quando nonostante si creda di aver fatto il possibile per far capire al coniuge le proprie esigenze lui continua come ha sempre fatto e *si continua a stare male*...se non è un buon motivo questo.


Quoto!!!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> giusto ....


Allora facciamo finta che sia giusto perchè una dovrebbe restare sposata nonostante le 4 scopate? (e per 4 intendo più avventure non il singolo episodio...)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara, ma allora  che sono io che odio come non mai??


Tu vieni a farti il giretto sulla mia gtv, che te lo spiego.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora facciamo finta che sia giusto perchè una dovrebbe restare sposata nonostante le 4 scopate? (e per 4 intendo più avventure non il singolo episodio...)


io mi riferisco ad un singolo episodio.... visto che ancora nn ho fatto niente


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io mi riferisco ad un singolo episodio.... visto che ancora nn ho fatto niente


Ok...ma hai scritto "giusto" al Conte che ti assicuro non si riferiva al singolo episodio, almeno per come lo conosco io


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok...ma hai scritto "giusto" al Conte che ti assicuro non si riferiva al singolo episodio, almeno per come lo conosco io


ops.... capito male allora


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> giusto ....


No: hai capito bene te:
Parliamone ancora di ste faccendine...
Se tu vuoi fare una scappattella, lothariana, il gusto ( chiamiamolo così) sta nel farla di nascosto, anzi poi ci può essere perfino il brivido di essere lì davanti al coniuge e dire dentro te stessa...se sapesse che immonde porcate ho fatto oggi pomeriggio con un altro, mi ripudierebbe. ( colgo lo spunto per ricordati di tornare a casa a posto, fidati, se tuo marito mette la bocca là, e sente gusto di preservativo, mangia la foglia eh?).

Da un altro punto di vista, renditi conto, che si fa e si tace, perchè appunto si sa benissimo dentro di noi che si sta facendo una cosa che non va bene nei confronti di quanto l'altro prova per noi eh?

Sai per altro, se vai a leggere il mio 3d in amore e sesso dove spiego le motivazioni che spingono a tradire...capirai che:
Tu sei lì, lui si è proposto, fidati eh? Ma fidati di me...C'è un punto in cui dentro di te, ti appare tuo marito.
E senti una vocina che dice, ma a me non ci pensi? Dai perchè vuoi sporcare con una scopata il nostro bellissimo rapporto, così appagante, realizzante, totalizzante, che ti ha reso la donna più felice del mondo?

Se senti questa vocina, fidati, te lo dico io, il peggior libertino che si sia mai visto sulla faccia della terra, non riuscirai ad andare a letto con un altro.

Se non la senti, vuol dire, che tuo marito è già messo da parte, ed è messo da parte, perchè ti ricorda solo le emozioni che non hai più con lui.

Ma a me non è mai piaciuto tradire...mai.
Quindi hai una terza via perigliosa ma rassicurante, ma che salva la sincerità.
O gli dici: Senti sai come vanno certe cose no? Ho un tarlo nella testa, voglio assolutamente scoparmi un tizio che ho conosciuto sul web.
O il giorno dopo gli dici, senti, ieri mi sono scopato uno.

Sentite io sono un uomo sposato.
Una donna convive con me da diciasette anni.
Mi conosce.
Penserei che fosse proprio una povera cretina se non ritenesse che io ho fatto certe cose eh?
Forse lei non ne ha sofferto, perchè altre cose l'hanno fatta soffrire maggiormente, per esempio la mia ira quando si è resa conto che non riusciva a rendermi felice, ma sul pianeta altre, non ha mai battuto ciglio, perchè non ne ho mai fatto mistero.


----------



## lunaiena (31 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No: hai capito bene te:
> Parliamone ancora di ste faccendine...
> Se tu vuoi fare una scappattella, lothariana, il gusto ( chiamiamolo così) sta nel farla di nascosto, anzi poi ci può essere perfino il brivido di essere lì davanti al coniuge e dire dentro te stessa...se sapesse che immonde porcate ho fatto oggi pomeriggio con un altro, mi ripudierebbe. ( colgo lo spunto per ricordati di tornare a casa a posto, fidati, se tuo marito mette la bocca là, e sente gusto di preservativo, mangia la foglia eh?).
> 
> ...



nn è un commento  a quello che hai scritto è solo un'analisi mia personale di quello che ho nella testa:

si voglio fare una scappatella lothariana,per il gusto di farla di nascosto perfino il brivido di essere lì davanti al coniuge e dire dentro me stessa...se sapesse che immonde porcate ho fatto oggi pomeriggio con un altro, mi ripudierebbe


si ci sara un punto dentro di me che apparira mio marito e una vocina mi dira:ma a me nn ci pensi?
 ma nn per il bellissimo rapporto, nn perche così appagante,nn realizzante, nn totalizzante, e nn mi ha reso la donna più felice del mondo

e ancora si è gia messo da parte ma dall'inizio....
nn so se mi piacera tradire....ma di certo nn gli diro :senti ieri mi sono scopata uno conosciuto sul web e anche se nn arrivero a casa in ordine e mettendo la bocca là sentira il gusto del preservativo neghero sempre.....

e penso che lo capira xche nn è un cretino
 forse soffrira e si rendera conto di quanto nn riusciva a farmi felice
quindi alla fine sara stata colpa sua ....

terribile   vero?????


----------



## lothar57 (31 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> nn è un commento a quello che hai scritto è solo un'analisi mia personale di quello che ho nella testa:
> 
> si voglio fare una scappatella lothariana,per il gusto di farla di nascosto perfino il brivido di essere lì davanti al coniuge e dire dentro me stessa...se sapesse che immonde porcate ho fatto oggi pomeriggio con un altro, mi ripudierebbe
> 
> ...


Brava!!!Adesso si'che scrivi cose giuste,si fa'cosi' e basta,io dopo domani faro'lo stesso,cambia che forse per noi non sara'subito sesso.
Mi e'piaciuta l'auto assoluzione finale,benissimo anche qua',dobbiamo trovare un capro espiatorio!
Per un po'non compariro'perche'ho da fare,se riesco torno qua'a  cose fatte,magari ne parliamo a parte,cosi'non scandalizziamo le..maestre,ciao.Luna,buona giornata


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> nn è un commento  a quello che hai scritto è solo un'analisi mia personale di quello che ho nella testa:
> 
> si voglio fare una scappatella lothariana,per il gusto di farla di nascosto perfino il brivido di essere lì davanti al coniuge e dire dentro me stessa...se sapesse che immonde porcate ho fatto oggi pomeriggio con un altro, mi ripudierebbe
> 
> ...


Stai scherzando, vero?


----------



## oceansize (31 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Stai scherzando, vero?


mi sa che invece il punto è proprio questo..

non hai risposto alla domanda lunapiena: perché non puoi lasciare tuo marito?

io cmq mi immagino sto tipo che trova una che ci sta su internet e la abbindola descrivendole quanto la farà impazzire a letto...non so se è più patetico lui o chi gli dà corda...


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> mi sa che invece il punto è proprio questo..
> 
> non hai risposto alla domanda lunapiena: perché non puoi lasciare tuo marito?
> 
> *io cmq mi immagino sto tipo che trova una che ci sta su internet e la abbindola descrivendole quanto la farà impazzire a letto...non so se è più patetico lui o chi gli dà corda*...


tutti e due! 
....per tutto il resto della storia evito qualunque tipo di commento...non ho parole....


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> mi sa che invece il punto è proprio questo..
> 
> non hai risposto alla domanda lunapiena: perché non puoi lasciare tuo marito?
> 
> io cmq mi immagino sto tipo che trova una che ci sta su internet e la abbindola descrivendole quanto la farà impazzire a letto...non so se è più patetico lui o chi gli dà corda...


Beh chi abbocca, piu' che patetica me pare peri-patetica...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> nn è un commento  a quello che hai scritto è solo un'analisi mia personale di quello che ho nella testa:
> 
> si voglio fare una scappatella lothariana,per il gusto di farla di nascosto perfino il brivido di essere lì davanti al coniuge e dire dentro me stessa...se sapesse che immonde porcate ho fatto oggi pomeriggio con un altro, mi ripudierebbe
> 
> ...


che tristezza.........:no:


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> nn è un commento  a quello che hai scritto è solo un'analisi mia personale di quello che ho nella testa:
> 
> si voglio fare una scappatella lothariana,per il gusto di farla di nascosto perfino il brivido di essere lì davanti al coniuge e dire dentro me stessa...se sapesse che immonde porcate ho fatto oggi pomeriggio con un altro, mi ripudierebbe
> 
> ...


 A ri quoto simy, che tristezza.

A me sembra che tu voglia farla pagare a tuo marito perché tu all'epoca hai fatto la scelta sbagliata di sposarlo, e hai sbagliato ancora dopo facendoti bastare un uomo che non ti dava nulla...

Cioè da quello che hai scritto avresti delle motivazioni più che valide per lasciarlo, e invece..:unhappy:


----------



## Ospite2 (31 Agosto 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> A ri quoto simy, che tristezza.
> 
> A me sembra che tu voglia farla pagare a tuo marito perché tu all'epoca hai fatto la scelta sbagliata di sposarlo, e hai sbagliato ancora dopo facendoti bastare un uomo che non ti dava nulla...
> 
> Cioè da quello che hai scritto avresti delle motivazioni più che valide per lasciarlo, e invece..:unhappy:


Avrà motivazioni più valide per non lasciarlo.
Ma in tal caso dovrebbe essere preoccupata delle sue reazioni se scoprisse un tradimento di quel tipo.


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> A ri quoto simy, che tristezza.
> 
> A me sembra che tu voglia farla pagare a tuo marito perché tu all'epoca hai fatto la scelta sbagliata di sposarlo, e hai sbagliato ancora dopo facendoti bastare un uomo che non ti dava nulla...
> 
> *Cioè da quello che hai scritto avresti delle motivazioni più che valide per lasciarlo, e invece*..:unhappy:


e invece probabilmente le fa comodo cosi...visto che dice che "non può" lasciare il marito....


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2011)

Luna lavori?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> nn è un commento  a quello che hai scritto è solo un'analisi mia personale di quello che ho nella testa:
> 
> si voglio fare una scappatella lothariana,per il gusto di farla di nascosto perfino il brivido di essere lì davanti al coniuge e dire dentro me stessa...se sapesse che immonde porcate ho fatto oggi pomeriggio con un altro, mi ripudierebbe
> 
> ...


Si terribile, triste, ti stai scaricando la coscienza prima ancora di tradirlo....


----------



## lunaiena (31 Agosto 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> A ri quoto simy, che tristezza.
> 
> A me sembra che tu voglia farla pagare a tuo marito perché tu all'epoca hai fatto la scelta sbagliata di sposarlo, e hai sbagliato ancora dopo facendoti bastare un uomo che non ti dava nulla...
> 
> Cioè da quello che hai scritto avresti delle motivazioni più che valide per lasciarlo, e invece..:unhappy:



purtroppo dopo anni di lavoro duro abbiamo costruito molto insieme.....parlo di cose materiali....e quindi nn voglio perdere niente di quello che con tanta fatica ho costruito ......
e sara triste anche questo ma questa è la vita che nn è fatta di amore perbenismi e saremo felici e contenti purtroppo se si vuole andare avanti ci si deve aggiustare facendo delle scelte a 42 anni nn credo piu nell'amore  forse nn ci ho mai creduto ....
e ho scelto di avere cose piuttosto che sentimenti....
e azzzo i soldi nn danno la felicita ...... ma comunque piacciono a tutti


----------



## lunaiena (31 Agosto 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Luna lavori?



si e molto.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> purtroppo dopo anni di lavoro duro abbiamo costruito molto insieme.....parlo di cose materiali....e quindi nn voglio perdere niente di quello che con tanta fatica ho costruito ......
> e sara triste anche questo ma questa è la vita che nn è fatta di amore perbenismi e saremo felici e contenti purtroppo se si vuole andare avanti ci si deve aggiustare facendo delle scelte a 42 anni nn credo piu nell'amore  forse nn ci ho mai creduto ....
> *e ho scelto di avere cose piuttosto che sentimenti....*e azzzo i soldi nn danno la felicita ...... ma comunque piacciono a tutti


Vabbè, ti sei già risposta da sola.
Dobbiamo venire a reggerti il moccolo?


:carneval:


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> purtroppo dopo anni di lavoro duro abbiamo costruito molto insieme.....parlo di cose materiali....e quindi nn voglio perdere niente di quello che con tanta fatica ho costruito ......
> e sara triste anche questo ma questa è la vita che nn è fatta di amore perbenismi e saremo felici e contenti purtroppo se si vuole andare avanti ci si deve aggiustare facendo delle scelte a 42 anni nn credo piu nell'amore  forse nn ci ho mai creduto ....
> e ho scelto di avere cose piuttosto che sentimenti....
> e azzzo i soldi nn danno la felicita ...... ma comunque piacciono a tutti


però di mancare di rispetto alla persona con la quale le hai costruite queste cose???? di quello non te ne frega proprio niente è???


----------



## Ospite2 (31 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> purtroppo dopo anni di lavoro duro abbiamo costruito molto insieme.....parlo di cose materiali....e quindi nn voglio perdere niente di quello che con tanta fatica ho costruito ......
> e sara triste anche questo ma questa è la vita che nn è fatta di amore perbenismi e saremo felici e contenti purtroppo se si vuole andare avanti ci si deve aggiustare facendo delle scelte a 42 anni nn credo piu nell'amore  forse nn ci ho mai creduto ....
> e ho scelto di avere cose piuttosto che sentimenti....
> e azzzo i soldi nn danno la felicita ...... ma comunque piacciono a tutti


Triste o disonesto non ti importa, ma credo che sia pericoloso. Immagino che tuo marito la pensi come te. E' difficile che tu possa considerare il matrimonio una società e lui un'estasi amorosa.
Perché non pensi che sia il caso di chiarirvi e rendere la "società" più libera e chiara per entrambi. Correresti meno rischi.
P.S. Ma tu ti fidi di uno conosciuto in chat? E se fosse un serial killer? Prendi precauzioni prima di incontrarlo.


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> purtroppo dopo anni di lavoro duro abbiamo costruito molto insieme.....parlo di cose materiali....e quindi nn voglio perdere niente di quello che con tanta fatica ho costruito ......
> e sara triste anche questo ma questa è la vita che nn è fatta di amore perbenismi e saremo felici e contenti purtroppo se si vuole andare avanti ci si deve aggiustare facendo delle scelte a 42 anni nn credo piu nell'amore  forse nn ci ho mai creduto ....
> e ho scelto di avere cose piuttosto che sentimenti....
> e azzzo i soldi nn danno la felicita ...... ma comunque piacciono a tutti


Questa ne fara' di strada...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> purtroppo dopo anni di lavoro duro abbiamo costruito molto insieme.....parlo di cose materiali....e quindi nn voglio perdere niente di quello che con tanta fatica ho costruito ......
> e sara triste anche questo ma questa è la vita che nn è fatta di amore perbenismi e saremo felici e contenti purtroppo se si vuole andare avanti ci si deve aggiustare facendo delle scelte a 42 anni nn credo piu nell'amore  forse nn ci ho mai creduto ....
> e ho scelto di avere cose piuttosto che sentimenti....
> e azzzo i soldi nn danno la felicita ...... ma comunque piacciono a tutti


Bè visto che non vuoi rinunciare ai soldi e alla bella vita, pensa a cosa succederebbe se ti scoprisse......


----------



## lunaiena (31 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Triste o disonesto non ti importa, ma credo che sia pericoloso. Immagino che tuo marito la pensi come te. E' difficile che tu possa considerare il matrimonio una società e lui un'estasi amorosa.
> Perché non pensi che sia il caso di chiarirvi e rendere la "società" più libera e chiara per entrambi. Correresti meno rischi.
> P.S. Ma tu ti fidi di uno conosciuto in chat? E se fosse un serial killer? Prendi precauzioni prima di incontrarlo.


nn lo considero un'estasi amorosa solo una parentesi nella mia vita...
è ci siamo gia incontrati ....nn sarebbe il primo appuntamento


----------



## Ospite2 (31 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> nn lo considero un'estasi amorosa solo una parentesi nella mia vita...
> è ci siamo gia incontrati ....nn sarebbe il primo appuntamento


Intendevo che tuo marito non vivrà il matrimonio come un'estasi amorosa.
Un serial killer può aspettare anche la terza volta. Prendi precauzioni nel senso di informare qualcuno di dove andate e di farlo sapere a lui che hai informato delle persone.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> nn so se mi piacera tradire....ma di certo nn gli diro :senti ieri mi sono scopata uno conosciuto sul web e anche se nn arrivero a casa in ordine e mettendo la bocca là sentira il gusto del preservativo neghero sempre.....


Hmmm! Mumble Mumble. 

Per me stà cosa ti arrapa ancora di più. Torni a casa con _addosso_ ancora il tuo amante, prendi tuo marito e fai in modo che lui scopra tutto. 

_Ma hai appena scopato ?_
_Certo che non ti sfugge niente è Sherlock ? _

Dai non te e ce la menare, ci hai pensato a stà cosa e pure parecchio, e hai scoperto che non vedi l'ora di farla.

Scusa, ma a stò punto, coinvolgilo no ?


----------



## lothar57 (31 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Intendevo che tuo marito non vivrà il matrimonio come un'estasi amorosa.
> Un serial killer può aspettare anche la terza volta. Prendi precauzioni nel senso di informare qualcuno di dove andate e di farlo sapere a lui che hai informato delle persone.


Se si sono gia'visti non e'pericoloso,anch'io ho fatti tanti incontri di chat,il primo sempre iper o comunque posto affollato,in seguito se capisci con chi hai a che fare,non esiste problema.


----------



## Ospite2 (31 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Se si sono gia'visti non e'pericoloso,anch'io ho fatti tanti incontri di chat,il primo sempre iper o comunque posto affollato,in seguito se capisci con chi hai a che fare,non esiste problema.


Insomma ...anche i coniugi ammazzano...e chi è si è incontrato con un assassino non può raccontare dopo com'era affidabile.
Sono casi rari, ma un po' di prudenza non fa male.


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2011)

Sono meno rari i casi di fare una uscita con un assassino e credo di dire  che nessuno può dirlo, anche mio padre ci è morto quando fece quell'incontro con l'assassino. ma l'assassino può essere anche il marito, che scopre di essere stato appena tradito e la moglie nega a oltranza e magari gli da anche del pazzo...ecco quello non è un assassino, è una povera doppia vittima, perchè oltre che cornuta si farà anni di galera...ma con la mia più alta stima.
Lunapiena, quanto hai scritto prima era quanto più disgustoso  che si possa leggere e se pensi davvero quelle cose sei a livello dei peggori stupratori italiani, ho letto raramente così tanta violenza in parole.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Stai scherzando, vero?


Non sta scherzando Chiara.
Ma questo è il target che io conosco dell'universo femminile.
QUante donne non sanno parlare ai loro uomini?
Eh?
Vogliono far intendere e capire.
Anche l'altro giorno ho recriminato duro, con un'amica, perchè il suo modo di parlare sempre allusivo, non chiaro, sempre portato a dire e non dire, mi fa incazzare da morire...e gli ho fatto degli esempi: lei dice...qualcosa passa...io mi giro incazzato e le dico...Stronza o mi dici sta passando l'auto dei carabinieri...o io maschio invornito non capisco.

Forse lei dovrebbe dire, sono ridotta così male con te, che mi sono lasciata affascinare e ghermire da uno conosciuto sul web.

Ma da quando una donna innamorata, che vuole solo il suo uomo, si lascia intortare da un altro eh?
Mai visto gli asini volare...

Chiara, gli uomini si prendono facilmente per la coa, ma tu sai benissimo che si prendono per di lì, ma non li si tiene per di lì.
Mai visto che una donna si possa prendere facilmente per la figa XD!


----------



## MK (31 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Ma per provare qualcosa di diverso  bisogna per forza scoparsi un altro ? Si possono fare tante cose, che spaziano dallo spegnersi una sigaretta su un braccio al servire cibi caldi in una mensa per barboni. *
> Ovviamente nello scoparsi un altro, se andiamo a vedere, non c'è niente di male, un giro di giostra non si nega a nessuno.....basta che poi non ci si lamenti del fatto che la giostra andava troppo veloce e ora ci gira la testa.....


Scopare è una cosa, eccitarsi via chat un'altra. Credo che per una donna l'importante sia soprattutto il sentirsi desiderata e corteggiata. Si va oltre (tranne eccezioni ovviamente) perchè si è spinti a farlo. E ci si nasconde dietro l'innamoramento... Pericoloso, molto pericoloso...


----------



## Niko74 (31 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> nn è un commento  a quello che hai scritto è solo un'analisi mia personale di quello che ho nella testa:
> 
> 
> *e penso che lo capira xche nn è un cretino
> ...


Questa che hai scritto è un'idiozia allo stato puro. Se tu hai un problema con tuo marito gliene parli (e non usando i rebus).....lui avrà certamente delle colpe....ma a tradirlo ci sei solo tu eh.

Divertiti


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Questa che hai scritto è un'idiozia allo stato puro. Se tu hai un problema con tuo marito gliene parli (e non usando i rebus).....lui avrà certamente delle colpe....ma a tradirlo ci sei solo tu eh.
> 
> Divertiti


Ok, ci sto...
Mi piace sta cosa dei rebus...
E come si incazzano quando dicono, non mi ascolti, non mi capisci...
Ma sto imparando...se una mi dice...ma hai capito quello che ho detto?
NO, parla più chiaro.


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Questa che hai scritto è un'idiozia allo stato puro. Se tu hai un problema con tuo marito gliene parli (e non usando i rebus).....lui avrà certamente delle colpe....ma a tradirlo ci sei solo tu eh.
> 
> Divertiti


si sta solo scaricando la coscienza! :sonar:


----------



## lunaiena (31 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Insomma ...anche i coniugi ammazzano...e chi è si è incontrato con un assassino non può raccontare dopo com'era affidabile.
> Sono casi rari, ma un po' di prudenza non fa male.


mamma  mia volevo solo sapere come ci si sente ... nn come andro a finire ....
mio marito mi ammazza esco con un serial killer.....voglio farlo in tre....
comunque a questo punto sentiti piu pareri molto interessanti senza tradire mio marito cerchero di aggiustare le cose che si sono rotte
lottero per la pace nel mondo....andro a fare la missionaria e se va bene riusciro anche a vedere Mary Poppins volare.....


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mamma  mia volevo solo sapere come ci si sente ... nn come andro a finire ....
> mio marito mi ammazza esco con un serial killer.....voglio farlo in tre....
> comunque a questo punto sentiti piu pareri molto interessanti senza tradire mio marito cerchero di aggiustare le cose che si sono rotte
> *lottero per la pace nel mondo....*andro a fare la missionaria e se va bene riusciro anche a vedere Mary Poppins volare.....


ti basterebbe quella dei sensi:mrgreen:


----------



## Ospite2 (31 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mamma  mia volevo solo sapere come ci si sente ... nn come andro a finire ....
> mio marito mi ammazza esco con un serial killer.....voglio farlo in tre....
> comunque a questo punto sentiti piu pareri molto interessanti senza tradire mio marito cerchero di aggiustare le cose che si sono rotte
> lottero per la pace nel mondo....andro a fare la missionaria e se va bene riusciro anche a vedere Mary Poppins volare.....


Ma come possono gli altri dirti come ci si sente.
Hai letto? Ci sono quelli che stanno benissimo e chi ci sta male da anni.
Ti ho solo suggerito di far sapere a uno sconosciuto che hai detto ad altri che ti saresti vista con lui e dove. Mi pare il minimo della prudenza.
E poi ci dirai tu come ti senti.


----------



## lunaiena (31 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti basterebbe quella dei sensi:mrgreen:


ti diro la pace dei sensi l'ho avuta per anni...ora e credimi nn so come mai è venuta fuori questa parte di me che nn conoscevo
e se mi trovo in questo forum è xche nn voglio rinunciare a quello che ho deciso di fare ma siccome nn l'ho mai fatto ha bisogno di sentire cosa si prova da  chi ci e passato....
sei tradita o traditrice????


----------



## lothar57 (31 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mamma  mia volevo solo sapere come ci si sente ... nn come andro a finire ....
> mio marito mi ammazza esco con un serial killer.....voglio farlo in tre....
> comunque a questo punto sentiti piu pareri molto interessanti senza tradire mio marito cerchero di aggiustare le cose che si sono rotte
> lottero per la pace nel mondo....andro a fare la missionaria e se va bene riusciro anche a vedere Mary Poppins volare.....



prima al cell un'amico mi raccontava una cilecca ad un'incontro simile,normalissimo piu'o meno in circostanze difficilissime e'successo anche a me.
Devi sapere che noi siamo abituati alla moglie,dove tutto e'semplice,trovarsi un'altra li'..nel letto,non e'semplice,e lui potrebbe non rispondere....poi ricordo un mio amico che si vantava scopate galattiche......saputo per certo essere in realta'supe coniglio,,due secondi e via,hai visto mai che mister 4 ore di sesso non sia lui...ahahahahha


----------



## lunaiena (31 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Ma come possono gli altri dirti come ci si sente.
> Hai letto? Ci sono quelli che stanno benissimo e chi ci sta male da anni.
> Ti ho solo suggerito di far sapere a uno sconosciuto che hai detto ad altri che ti saresti vista con lui e dove. Mi pare il minimo della prudenza.
> E poi ci dirai tu come ti senti.


grazie x il consiglio....
ho letto tutto .....e molte cose mi sono state di aiuto molte piu di quante pensassi
ora capisco la grande cazzata che sto per fare....ho piu o meno messo a fuoco i pro e i contro
ma se a una le è partita la brocca è partita .....


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ti diro la pace dei sensi l'ho avuta per anni...ora e credimi nn so come mai è venuta fuori questa parte di me che nn conoscevo
> e se mi trovo in questo forum è xche nn voglio rinunciare a quello che ho deciso di fare ma siccome nn l'ho mai fatto ha bisogno di sentire cosa si prova da  chi ci e passato....
> sei tradita o traditrice????


E' talmente soggettivo quello che si prova, che anche se ognuno di noi ti dicesse cosa ha provato tu probabilmente proveresti una cosa diversa. 
Ti senti desiderata, vive emozioni nuove (perchè nuova è la persona che te le fa provare). Nel mio caso era uno spazio tutto mio,  dove essere spensierata, dove mi dimenticavo tutto il resto.....Poi tornavo alla mia vita.
Dopodichè devi convivere con il senso di colpa, con l'ammettere a te stessa che non sei la persona perfetta che pensavi di essere. Ripensi a tutte le volte che hai detto "io mai..", che criticavi chi lo faceva e ti rendi conto che devi rivedere l'immagine che avevi di te stessa..


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' talmente soggettivo quello che si prova, che anche se ognuno di noi ti dicesse cosa ha provato tu probabilmente proveresti una cosa diversa.
> Ti senti desiderata, vive emozioni nuove (perchè nuova è la persona che te le fa provare). Nel mio caso era uno spazio tutto mio,  dove essere spensierata, dove mi dimenticavo tutto il resto.....Poi tornavo alla mia vita.
> Dopodichè devi convivere con il senso di colpa, con l'ammettere a te stessa che non sei la persona perfetta che pensavi di essere. Ripensi a tutte le volte che hai detto "io mai..", che criticavi chi lo faceva e ti rendi conto che devi rivedere l'immagine che avevi di te stessa..


Praticamente na' merda...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (31 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> prima al cell un'amico mi raccontava una cilecca ad un'incontro simile,normalissimo piu'o meno in circostanze difficilissime e'successo anche a me.
> Devi sapere che noi siamo abituati alla moglie,dove tutto e'semplice,trovarsi un'altra li'..nel letto,non e'semplice,e lui potrebbe non rispondere....poi ricordo un mio amico che si vantava scopate galattiche......saputo per certo essere in realta'supe coniglio,,due secondi e via,hai visto mai che mister 4 ore di sesso non sia lui...ahahahahha


ti diro che con la voglia che mi ha messo addosso ....io gli ho gia detto che se tutto quello che mi ha promesso nn verra mantenuto mi trasformero in una nuova Bobbit.....
quindi è lui che dovrebbe avere paura di me e di farmi sapere che ha detto a qualcuno dove ci incontriamo....


----------



## Tubarao (31 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mamma  mia volevo solo sapere come ci si sente ... nn come andro a finire ....
> mio marito mi ammazza esco con un serial killer.....voglio farlo in tre....
> comunque a questo punto sentiti piu pareri molto interessanti senza tradire mio marito cerchero di aggiustare le cose che si sono rotte
> lottero per la pace nel mondo....andro a fare la missionaria e se va bene riusciro anche a vedere Mary Poppins volare.....


Tu stai in un magazzino che contiene tante casse, alcune nere alcune gialle alcune rosse, e dovendo scegliere e studiare le tue mosse sei all'impasse.
E non vorresti trovarti dentro casa con la tua cassa ancora con il nastro rosa senza sapere se hai sbagliato la spesa o l'amante......
Vorresti sapere chissà, chissà chi sei, chissa che sarà.....
Lo scoprirari solo vivendo


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ti diro che con la voglia che mi ha messo addosso ....io gli ho gia detto che se tutto quello che mi ha promesso nn verra mantenuto mi trasformero in una nuova Bobbit.....
> quindi è lui che dovrebbe avere paura di me e di farmi sapere che ha detto a qualcuno dove ci incontriamo....


azzo...t'ha mandato via fax l'elenco delle cose che te deve fa' e le zone topografiche da smanettare e per quanto tempo pure stando dentro alle 4 ore?

proprio l'apoteosi dello squallore...

che schifus...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu stai in un magazzino che contiene tante casse, alcune nere alcune gialle alcune rosse, e dovendo scegliere e studiare le tue mosse sei all'impasse.
> E non vorresti trovarti dentro casa con la tua cassa ancora con il nastro rosa senza sapere se hai sbagliato la spesa o l'amante......
> Vorresti sapere chissà, chissà chi sei, chissa che sarà.....
> Lo scoprirari solo vivendo


dategli un colpetto che mi ha ingoiato un ipod


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ti diro che con la voglia che mi ha messo addosso ....io gli ho gia detto che se tutto quello che mi ha promesso nn verra mantenuto mi trasformero in una nuova Bobbit.....
> quindi è lui che dovrebbe avere paura di me e di farmi sapere che ha detto a qualcuno dove ci incontriamo....


Incomincia a procurarti un coltello


----------



## lunaiena (31 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' talmente soggettivo quello che si prova, che anche se ognuno di noi ti dicesse cosa ha provato tu probabilmente proveresti una cosa diversa.
> Ti senti desiderata, vive emozioni nuove (perchè nuova è la persona che te le fa provare). Nel mio caso era uno spazio tutto mio,  dove essere spensierata, dove mi dimenticavo tutto il resto.....Poi tornavo alla mia vita.
> Dopodichè devi convivere con il senso di colpa, con l'ammettere a te stessa che non sei la persona perfetta che pensavi di essere. Ripensi a tutte le volte che hai detto "io mai..", che criticavi chi lo faceva e ti rendi conto che devi rivedere l'immagine che avevi di te stessa..




grazie .... 
si vero quante volte l'ho detto "io mai".... xo una cosa è che nn sono io a credermi perfetta ..... lo credono gli altri perlomeno hanno sempre voluto questo da me ......


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> dategli un colpetto che mi ha ingoiato un ipod


Per curiosita'...

ma quanti ce n'hai?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> grazie ....
> si vero quante volte l'ho detto "io mai".... xo una cosa è che nn sono io a credermi perfetta ..... *lo credono gli altri perlomeno hanno sempre voluto questo da me ....*..


In questo ci assomigliamo


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2011)

Quindi si tradisce per dimostrare al mondo di essere delle esimie merdacce? Prima volta che vedo persone voler essere tanto peggio di quello che la gente pensa di loro.


----------



## Ospite2 (31 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> grazie ....
> si vero quante volte l'ho detto "io mai".... xo una cosa è che nn sono io a credermi perfetta ..... lo credono gli altri perlomeno hanno sempre voluto questo da me ......


Tra perfetta e sognare come esperienza di vita irrinunciabile far sesso per ore con uno sconosciuto in un motel c'è una gamma di esperienze molto varia.


----------



## lunaiena (31 Agosto 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> azzo...t'ha mandato via fax l'elenco delle cose che te deve fa' e le zone topografiche da smanettare e per quanto tempo pure stando dentro alle 4 ore?
> 
> proprio l'apoteosi dello squallore...
> 
> che schifus...


mapperfavore ......fossero solo queste le cose che fanno schifo .....
io mi sto solo divertendo un po e per ora nn ho ancora fatto nulla ....
posso illudermi almeno un pochino che sia vero ????


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2011)

Lunapiena, conosci la scala dei bisogni di Maslow????


----------



## lunaiena (31 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quindi si tradisce per dimostrare al mondo di essere delle esimie merdacce? Prima volta che vedo persone voler essere tanto peggio di quello che la gente pensa di loro.


miiii che palle .....io nn penso di tradire  x  dimostrare niente agli altri  è capitato quest'uomo nella mia vita chiamatela storia squallida triste o come volete ma ogni storia di tradimento ha un qualcosa di squallido  sia che cominci in chat che in discoteca che in mezzo a una strada....ma quando ci sei dentro nn è facile essere obbiettivi


----------



## lunaiena (31 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lunapiena, conosci la scala dei bisogni di Maslow????


si la conosco .... e di solito sono una persona equilibrata credimi ma ammetto che sono sbroccata...
puo capitare nella vita credo....


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mapperfavore ......fossero solo queste le cose che fanno schifo .....
> io mi sto solo divertendo un po e per ora nn ho ancora fatto nulla ....
> posso illudermi almeno un pochino che sia vero ????


vabbe' allora sei na' gran zoccola potenziale...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> prima al cell un'amico mi raccontava una cilecca ad un'incontro simile,normalissimo piu'o meno in circostanze difficilissime e'successo anche a me.
> Devi sapere che noi siamo abituati alla moglie,dove tutto e'semplice,trovarsi un'altra li'..nel letto,non e'semplice,e lui potrebbe non rispondere....poi ricordo un mio amico che si vantava scopate galattiche......saputo per certo essere in realta'supe coniglio,,due secondi e via,hai visto mai che mister 4 ore di sesso non sia lui...ahahahahha


AHAHAHAHHAAHAHAH...Grande come sempre...AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> miiii che palle .....io nn penso di tradire  x  dimostrare niente agli altri  è capitato quest'uomo nella mia vita chiamatela storia squallida triste o come volete ma ogni storia di tradimento ha un qualcosa di squallido  sia che cominci in chat che in discoteca che in mezzo a una strada....ma quando ci sei dentro nn è facile essere obbiettivi


Dai Luna, mettici una buona dose di invidia per chi sogna queste cose e non riesce a viverle dai...su...


----------



## lothar57 (31 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mapperfavore ......fossero solo queste le cose che fanno schifo .....
> io mi sto solo divertendo un po e per ora nn ho ancora fatto nulla ....
> posso illudermi almeno un pochino che sia vero ????


cara Luna stermi non va'ascoltato.
Lui vorrebbe essere come me,con amica molto piu'giovane,o come te,che tra qualche giorno passerai un bel pomeriggio di sesso,ma essendo invornito non puo'.
Non dargli retta...poi sai lui e'uno da sesso tradizionale,al sabato sera,al buio,mezzi vestiti...non puo'capire quello che stiamo passando noi,e altri traditori che sono qua'.....Stermi scappa via...Conte aiuto Stermi importuna Luna...no Stermi chiudi l'impermiabile...be'tutto li'?????ahahahhhaaaa ci vuole la lente per vederlo


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Luna stermi non va'ascoltato.
> Lui vorrebbe essere come me,con amica molto piu'giovane,o come te,che tra qualche giorno passerai un bel pomeriggio di sesso,ma essendo invornito non puo'.
> Non dargli retta...poi sai lui e'uno da sesso tradizionale,al sabato sera,al buio,mezzi vestiti...non puo'capire quello che stiamo passando noi,e altri traditori che sono qua'.....Stermi scappa via...Conte aiuto Stermi importuna Luna...no Stermi chiudi l'impermiabile...be'tutto li'?????ahahahhhaaaa ci vuole la lente per vederlo


Te l'ho gia' detto che pensando al tuo terrore che tua moglie scopra i tuoi altarini, tutto mi susciti tranne che l'invidia?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Agosto 2011)

Quant'è che imparate a fare le citazioni (quote) correttamente?


----------



## lothar57 (31 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Quant'è che imparate a fare le citazioni (quote) correttamente?


faccio il maestro.....no con te no....non ti metto i puntini sugli i

non scherzo....copme diavolo si fa'??io gia'prima ne mettevo poche..ora poi..mispieghi,per favore?


----------



## Andy (31 Agosto 2011)

Devo dire che nutro il massimo rispetto per le donne che affermano di fare quello che fanno, piuttosto che essere circondato da ragazze "caste" che scopano con il primo che capita e poi vanno in chiesa a confessarsi e che "mai sia dici le parolacce in loro presenza".

Le prime possono anche essere le migliori amiche, perchè davvero sincere (anche se con te e non con l'uomo che tradiscono, ma almeno sono sincere nel raccontare quello che fanno e perchè lo fanno)


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> faccio il maestro.....no con te no....non ti metto i puntini sugli i
> 
> non scherzo....copme diavolo si fa'??io gia'prima ne mettevo poche..ora poi..mispieghi,per favore?


Più che altro ... quotate e non fare nessuna modifica, se non il molto ben mirato grassetto


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai Luna, mettici una buona dose di invidia per chi sogna queste cose e non riesce a viverle dai...su...


 Scusa conte, io non sono per nulla invidiosa di luna...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Più che altro ... quotate e non fare nessuna modifica, se non il molto ben mirato grassetto


quali modifiche bisogna fare?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Agosto 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> quali modifiche bisogna fare?


normalmente nessuna ... cita e rispondi


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2011)

Puoi anche Jane e Tarzan se vuoi Quinti,


----------



## aristocat (31 Agosto 2011)

Lunapiena, ho letto tutta la tua storia. Io non sono sposata, però mi è capitato di stancarmi della persona in cui avevo creduto tanto e che avevo amato. Di botto ho guardato con altri occhi un'altra persona, senza un perchè apparente. Ma ragionandoci con calma, l'ho visto come un segnale forte, un indizio che con quello precedente era finita. Da lì in poi tutto si sarebbe solo trascinato. E non era il caso.

Con il nuovo poi non andò avanti, ma sono contenta che sia arrivato nel momento giusto. Certe cose le avrei capite più lentamente, troppo tardi forse, se non fosse stato per lui.

Tu però sei sposata, e quindi giustamente ti fai molti più scrupoli di me. Io non credo che sia un male il fatto di aver trovato un'altra persona che FINALMENTE ti fa battere il cuore e ti anima, come donna. Perchè non è accettabile che a 40 anni si debba vivere senza slanci, senza affiatamento sentimentale/erotico con nessuno. 

Ma voglio essere sincera. Se credi che con tuo marito non c'è più niente da fare, valuta molto attentamente se comunque ci sono altre basi su cui tenere ancora in piedi il tuo matrimonio. Ad esempio: se è un buon papà, se le tue "scappatelle" non gli interessano (ci sono uomini così), per assurdo se anche lui non ti ama più (e magari ti "cornifica") potrebbe essere più facile mantenere una "pax domestica". 

Valuta se è quello che vuoi, non saresti la prima nè l'ultima a continuare un matrimonio senza passione e coinvolgimento.

Ed evita l'errore di lasciare tuo marito, perchè te lo chiede il nuovo uomo. Meglio lasciarlo per te stessa, per tua convinzione, perchè non ce la fai più a  vedertelo in casa. Non per i capricci o le richieste insistenti della tua nuova fiamma.

in bocca al lupo
ari 


PS: X Elena: Ma ciao! fatti viva più spesso se puoi


----------



## lunaiena (1 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Lunapiena, ho letto tutta la tua storia. Io non sono sposata, però mi è capitato di stancarmi della persona in cui avevo creduto tanto e che avevo amato. Di botto ho guardato con altri occhi un'altra persona, senza un perchè apparente. Ma ragionandoci con calma, l'ho visto come un segnale forte, un indizio che con quello precedente era finita. Da lì in poi tutto si sarebbe solo trascinato. E non era il caso.
> 
> Con il nuovo poi non andò avanti, ma sono contenta che sia arrivato nel momento giusto. Certe cose le avrei capite più lentamente, troppo tardi forse, se non fosse stato per lui.
> 
> ...


grazie infinite.....
vedi io nn ho intenzione di lasciare mio marito.....e ho trovato in quest'uomo qualcuno che in questo momento mi da una carica erotica che nn avevo da tempo ....ma nn voglio una storia con questo solo sesso ....se c'e una storia c'e un affetto e questo di crea un attaccamento che nn concede liberta sufficiente .....


----------



## Irene (1 Settembre 2011)

:bravooo:il Tuba non ne sbaglia una...


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2011)

Ciao a tutti, 

non vuoi lasciare tuo marito? Allora ti rispondo alla domanda, da chi ha subito un tradimento … è stata una delle più dolorose esperienze della mia vita … è un dolore talmente violento e profondo dal quale non si sfugge … è solo l’altra faccia della medaglia … 

sienne


----------



## lothar57 (1 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> grazie infinite.....
> vedi io nn ho intenzione di lasciare mio marito.....e ho trovato in quest'uomo qualcuno che in questo momento mi da una carica erotica che nn avevo da tempo ....ma nn voglio una storia con questo solo sesso ....se c'e una storia c'e un affetto e questo di crea un attaccamento che nn concede liberta sufficiente .....


 Il tuo''amante''e'fortunato,io a parte quella che ho adesso,e che per fortuna vedo di raro,e quella che vedro'domani,che ha gia'detto 2 o 3 volte poi ciao...ho quasi sempre trovato donne pallose,che dicevano...''non cercherai mica solo sesso.vero???''
Ma no figurati...ma come lo puoi pensare.....
dai Luna...che la vita non ci aspetta,forza viviamola e chisse ne frega..........


----------



## lunaiena (1 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Il tuo''amante''e'fortunato,io a parte quella che ho adesso,e che per fortuna vedo di raro,e quella che vedro'domani,che ha gia'detto 2 o 3 volte poi ciao...ho quasi sempre trovato donne pallose,che dicevano...''non cercherai mica solo sesso.vero???''
> Ma no figurati...ma come lo puoi pensare.....
> dai Luna...che la vita non ci aspetta,forza viviamola e chisse ne frega..........


io penso che noi donne siamo nate x rompere le palle agli uomini ....sempre a pensare all'amore al principe azzurro a qualcuno che puo portarci via su un cavallo bianco...ok lasci il marito/moglie x l'altro poi ???? dopo un po la storia ritorna ad un punto di stallo quindi sei di nuovo da capo quindi tanto vale avere un punto fisso e cambiare spesso il resto il risultato nn cambia....


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io penso che noi donne siamo nate x rompere le palle agli uomini ....sempre a pensare all'amore al principe azzurro a qualcuno che puo portarci via su un cavallo bianco...ok lasci il marito/moglie x l'altro poi ???? dopo un po la storia ritorna ad un punto di stallo quindi sei di nuovo da capo quindi tanto vale avere un punto fisso e cambiare spesso il resto il risultato nn cambia....


Forse sei tu che hai sempre pensato all'amor e al principe azzurro (che poi non mi piacciono nemmeno i cavalli)...io ho smesso di pensarci intorno ai 20 anni. 

Per il grassetto mi vien da dire solo questo: :rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (1 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Forse sei tu che hai sempre pensato all'amor e al principe azzurro (che poi non mi piacciono nemmeno i cavalli)...io ho smesso di pensarci intorno ai 20 anni.
> 
> Per il grassetto mi vien da dire solo questo: :rotfl:


perdonami...avrai sicuramente ragione e mi sono resa conto di questo solo ora 
xo se tu nn pensassi all' amore nn avresti un avatar con scritto "I love me"....


----------



## Sterminator (1 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Il tuo''amante''e'fortunato,io a parte quella che ho adesso,e che per fortuna vedo di raro,e quella che vedro'domani,che ha gia'detto 2 o 3 volte poi ciao...ho quasi sempre trovato donne pallose,che dicevano...''non cercherai mica solo sesso.vero???''
> Ma no figurati...ma come lo puoi pensare.....
> dai Luna...che la vita non ci aspetta,forza viviamola e chisse ne frega..........


Se, aspetta quando le dara' al cazzo d'essere trattata solo come una bambola gonfiabile e se non sbrocchera' e comincera' a fare la cozza col pesciolino pescato nel grande mare del web...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> perdonami...avrai sicuramente ragione e mi sono resa conto di questo solo ora
> xo se tu nn pensassi all' amore nn avresti un avatar con scritto "*I love me*"....


scusa ma che c'entra????? 
ELy ha smesso (giustamente) di pensare all'amore col principe azzurro....mi ha smesso di amare se stessa!


----------



## lothar57 (1 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io penso che noi donne siamo nate x rompere le palle agli uomini ....sempre a pensare all'amore al principe azzurro a qualcuno che puo portarci via su un cavallo bianco...ok lasci il marito/moglie x l'altro poi ???? dopo un po la storia ritorna ad un punto di stallo quindi sei di nuovo da capo quindi tanto vale avere un punto fisso e cambiare spesso il resto il risultato nn cambia....


ma ipotizza anche di farlo,molli il marito per il nuovop,il quale a sua volta diventa marito.
Dpo 1 mese e'finita,perche'il fascino del proibito sparisce.......ottima idea due o tre mesi,poi sotto un'altra....stando attenti perche'il rischio di lasciarci le penne diventa altissimo...


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> perdonami...avrai sicuramente ragione e mi sono resa conto di questo solo ora
> xo se tu nn pensassi all' amore nn avresti un avatar con scritto "I love me"....


 Scusa ma che c'entra l'amore per se stessi? Quello deve esserci a prescindere!
Io pensavo che con "pensar sempre all'amore" intendessi l'amore di coppia. Io mica ci penso...sono anni che non ho un compagno fisso.L'orologio biologico ha fatto pure le valigie. Non sto mica male, anzi ti dirò che mi sento alla grande...non ce l'ho mica io il problema di sapere come ci si sente dopo aver tradito oppure di chiedermi se è vero che il tipo con cui chatto possa farmi godere per 4 ore (cioè andiamo...questa è peggio del principe azzurro).




Simy ha detto:


> scusa ma che c'entra?????
> ELy ha smesso (giustamente) di pensare all'amore col principe azzurro....mi ha smesso di amare se stessa!


 Ecco brava! Come al solito quoto! :yes:


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusa ma che c'entra l'amore per se stessi? Quello deve esserci a prescindere!
> Io pensavo che con "pensar sempre all'amore" intendessi l'amore di coppia. Io mica ci penso...sono anni che non ho un compagno fisso.L'orologio biologico ha fatto pure le valigie. Non sto mica male, anzi ti dirò che mi sento alla grande...*non ce l'ho mica io il problema di sapere come ci si sente dopo aver tradito oppure di chiedermi se è vero che il tipo con cui chatto possa farmi godere per 4 ore (cioè andiamo...questa è peggio del principe azzurro).*


:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## Eleanor (1 Settembre 2011)

*come ci si sente dopo aver tradito*

dapprima ci si sente strani
poi ci si sente affamati
poi ci si sente un po stronzi
poi la fame non si sazia piu 
e ti senti uno stronzo affamato
poi cominci a sentirti stupido ( e sempre stronzo )
poi ti senti un po ferito
poi capisci che probabilmente te lo meriti perchè sei stato stronzo
poi. .... 

la casistica pero è pressochè infinita.
a quanto ti leggo
tu potresti limitarti a sentirti inebriata e viva.
chi lo sa.


----------



## lunaiena (1 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusa ma che c'entra l'amore per se stessi? Quello deve esserci a prescindere!
> Io pensavo che con "pensar sempre all'amore" intendessi l'amore di coppia. Io mica ci penso...sono anni che non ho un compagno fisso.L'orologio biologico ha fatto pure le valigie. Non sto mica male, anzi ti dirò che mi sento alla grande...non ce l'ho mica io il problema di sapere come ci si sente dopo aver tradito oppure di chiedermi se è vero che il tipo con cui chatto possa farmi godere per 4 ore (cioè andiamo...questa è peggio del principe azzurro).


per me amare se stessi è sempre una forma di amore che prima o poi ti delude comunque......come è successo a me in questo momento....io ho imparato ad essere fredda e distaccata e questo dovuto a molteplici delusioni che ho avuto anche con me stessa sia in amore che sul lavoro una qualsiasi forma di sentimento ti puo creare degli ostacoli quindi ho dovuto imparare ad esserlo x poter essere obbiettiva e reale su quello che mi succede intorno....
e poi io nn ho nessun tipo di problemi con niente le mie sono semplici domande.... che vogliono semplici risposte per poter visualizzare piu punti di vista.....
altro poi :io nn ho nessun tipo di problema con niente e se leggi ci siamo conosciuti in chat ora siamo oltre ci siamo incontrati ci siamo piaciuti e la prox settimana ci incontriamo per farci una bella e sana scopata e nn è un problema se dura 4 ore o 5 minuti....  
nn è che chi scrive qui debba avere x forza dei problemi credo  che molti vogliano solo esporre la propria storia e sentire in base alle esperienze degli altri come hanno vissuto lo stesso momento


----------



## lunaiena (1 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> dapprima ci si sente strani
> poi ci si sente affamati
> poi ci si sente un po stronzi
> poi la fame non si sazia piu
> ...


grazie ......


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io nn ho nessun tipo di problema con niente e se leggi ci siamo conosciuti in chat ora siamo oltre ci siamo incontrati ci siamo piaciuti e la prox settimana ci incontriamo per farci una bella e sana scopata e nn è un problema se dura 4 ore o 5 minuti....


Metti in preventivo anche che non ci sia nessuna scopata la prossima settimana.
Oppure che non sia sana ma bella, o che non sia bella, ma sana ...o nemmeno una delle due


----------



## Tubarao (1 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Metti in preventivo anche che non ci sia nessuna scopata la prossima settimana.
> Oppure che non sia sana ma bella, o che non sia bella, ma sana ...o nemmeno una delle due


E comunque, come disse la Susy Agnelli a una che le scrisse sulla rubrica che teneva, nell'evenienza, si faccia un bel bidet


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *per me amare se stessi è sempre una forma di amore che prima o poi ti delude comunque......come è successo a me in questo momento*....io ho imparato ad essere fredda e distaccata e questo dovuto a molteplici delusioni che ho avuto anche con me stessa sia in amore che sul lavoro una qualsiasi forma di sentimento ti puo creare degli ostacoli quindi ho dovuto imparare ad esserlo x poter essere obbiettiva e reale su quello che mi succede intorno....
> 
> e poi io nn ho nessun tipo di problemi con niente le mie sono semplici domande.... che vogliono semplici risposte per poter visualizzare piu punti di vista.....
> altro poi :io nn ho nessun tipo di problema con niente e se leggi ci siamo conosciuti in chat ora siamo oltre ci siamo incontrati ci siamo piaciuti e la prox settimana ci incontriamo per farci una bella e sana scopata e nn è un problema se dura 4 ore o 5 minuti....
> nn è che chi scrive qui debba avere x forza dei problemi credo  che molti vogliano solo esporre la propria storia e sentire in base alle esperienze degli altri come hanno vissuto lo stesso momento


 L'amore per se stessi è sicuramente una forma d'amore...ma è ben diverso da quello di coppia..
L'amore per se stessi delude? Ma sei fuori? 

Non hai problemi però sei delusa dall'amore per te stessa, hai domande da porre su come ci si senti dopo aver tradito...e non li chiami problemi?
Evviva il far finta di non vedere!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> :bravooo:il Tuba non ne sbaglia una...


Zitta...Xd...io e Lothar ti abbiamo forse dato l'autorizzazione per parlare eh?
Sei l'utente silente...cos'è tutto questo svaccarsi fuori eh?
Me lo spieghi?:maestra:


----------



## lunaiena (1 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> L'amore per se stessi è sicuramente una forma d'amore...ma è ben diverso da quello di coppia..
> L'amore per se stessi delude? Ma sei fuori?
> 
> Non hai problemi però sei delusa dall'amore per te stessa, hai domande da porre su come ci si senti dopo aver tradito...e non li chiami problemi?
> Evviva il far finta di non vedere!


sicuramente sono fuori questo mi sembra chiaro ....se no nn mi troverei qui ma nn sono qui per risolvere un problema il problema ha una soluzione e io ci sono gia arrivata alla soluzione .....io ho chiesto come" ci si sente dopo aver tradito " nn ho chiesto "devo tradire  o no ".....nn so poi sicuramente avrai ragione ma io come gia detto ho preso gia la mia decisione e nn mi sembra di aver esposto un problema....

e nn credo nell'amore neanche per me stessa xche  se mi amassi nn andrei a mettermi in un casino..... in quanto visto quello che ho letto  mi faro solo del male.... se uno ama se stesso nn si fa del male penso

poi spara pure a zero mi fa piacere
mi fara


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Lunapiena, ho letto tutta la tua storia. Io non sono sposata, però mi è capitato di stancarmi della persona in cui avevo creduto tanto e che avevo amato. Di botto ho guardato con altri occhi un'altra persona, senza un perchè apparente. Ma ragionandoci con calma, l'ho visto come un segnale forte, un indizio che con quello precedente era finita. Da lì in poi tutto si sarebbe solo trascinato. E non era il caso.
> 
> Con il nuovo poi non andò avanti, ma sono contenta che sia arrivato nel momento giusto. Certe cose le avrei capite più lentamente, troppo tardi forse, se non fosse stato per lui.
> 
> ...


Cara Aristocat,
Come sempre tu mi offri moltissimi spunti di riflessione profonda. Penso molto alle cose che scrivi, hai una visione sempre così estremamente alta di ogni questione che coinvolga il valore di essere persone.
Hai ragione su quel segnale forte. Ma tu giustamente dici, non sono sposata. Insomma tra quello che descrivi tu e hai vissuto tu, e quello che vuol compiere la nostra eroina, c'è una differenza abissale. Sarebbe come tu pensassi che l'Inferno Lothariano, sia simile a via col vento! 
QUi in questo caso, le emozioni, i brividi, il calore, il rossore...ha un sapore diverso.
Per me ha questo sapore qui, sono sempre stata una brava moglie, a sto giro voglio essere per na volta na femmina in calore, una non brava persona.
In altre parole mi butto, mi scarico, faccio la pazza, la porca...
E' come dire...ho sempre indossato le mutandine della sloggy, per na volta mi metto la perla, per una volta rossetto rosso puttana...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Qui non si parla di nuovo amore, di sentimenti, ecc..ecc..ecc...ma solo di una scopata liberatoria...ok?
Casomai potremmo parlare di certe conseguenze...perchè ehm...la storia con mia moglie partì proprio così...e lei ricevette quel segnale forte...attraverso trombate micidiali...
La storia con mia moglie, partii come una squallidissima storia di sesso.
Lunapiena deve fare i suoi conti per il day after...perchè è nel day after che se cuoricino comincia a ballare...la piantina cresce dentro di noi.

Senti Ari, a volte si smorza eh?
Cosa credi?
Una volta mi è capitato di incrociare una paesana che non avevo mai notato.
Per tre giorni non fui più io: perso.
Facevo di tutto per sapere dove incrociarla e vederla...e già mi dicevo...questa qui eh...mi fa un sesso incredibile estremo.
Finalmente la blocco fuori da un supermercato...e parliamo...
Rimasi estereffatto...il tono della sua voce, e il suo modo di parlare, uccisero per sempre tutto il mio grande arrapamento...
Ma in quei tre giorni ero fuori di me.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Zitta...Xd...io e Lothar ti abbiamo forse dato l'autorizzazione per parlare eh?
> Sei l'utente silente...cos'è tutto questo svaccarsi fuori eh?
> Me lo spieghi?:maestra:


si ma la colpa e'la tua...sei troppo mona,a forza di democrazia,e sono uguali a noi...insomma chi li porta i panataloni??Irene stai rischiando guai serissimi,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Zitta...Xd...io e Lothar ti abbiamo forse dato l'autorizzazione per parlare eh?
> Sei l'utente silente...cos'è tutto questo svaccarsi fuori eh?
> Me lo spieghi?:maestra:





lothar57 ha detto:


> si ma la colpa e'la tua...sei troppo mona,a forza di democrazia,e sono uguali a noi...insomma chi li porta i panataloni??Irene stai rischiando guai serissimi,,,,,,,,,


i guai li state rischiando voi due se non la smettete! lasciate stare la mia amichetta!


----------



## Sole (1 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Qui non si parla di nuovo amore, di sentimenti, ecc..ecc..ecc...ma solo di una scopata liberatoria...ok?
> Casomai potremmo parlare di certe conseguenze...perchè ehm...la storia con mia moglie partì proprio così...e lei ricevette quel segnale forte...attraverso trombate micidiali...
> La storia con mia moglie, partii come una squallidissima storia di sesso.
> Lunapiena deve fare i suoi conti per il day after...perchè è nel day after che se cuoricino comincia a ballare...la piantina cresce dentro di noi.
> ...


Il punto è che non ci si può tirare indietro per paura delle conseguenze.

Lunapiena può tirarsi indietro, anche se mi sembra improbabile, per questioni di coscienza, per un rigurgito d'amore nei confronti di suo marito, per paura di non ritrovare più se stessa e di riscoprirsi irrimediabilmente cambiata.

Ma non si fermerà mai per paura che la squallida storia di sesso diventi una coinvolgente storia d'amore impossibile... perchè la realtà è che l'essere umano ha fame di emozioni, soprattutto se non le prova più da tempo. E alla fine infilarsi nei casini, con tutto il carico di sofferenza che può portare, è la speranza segreta di tutti i traditori che non provano più per il coniuge l'amore di un tempo.
Quei casini sono casini dolcissimi, che ci fanno sentire vivi, che ci fanno formicolare quelle parti di noi che sembravano addormentate, che ci tengono svegli la notte... quei casini, spesso, più che il sesso, sono il genere di conseguenza a cui aspiriamo nel momento in cui ci buttiamo in una storia clandestina.


----------



## lunaiena (1 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> non vuoi lasciare tuo marito? Allora ti rispondo alla domanda, da chi ha subito un tradimento … è stata una delle più dolorose esperienze della mia vita … è un dolore talmente violento e profondo dal quale non si sfugge … è solo l’altra faccia della medaglia …
> 
> sienne


nn lo so forse xche io nn ne sono cosi certa o xche nn ho ma voluto approfondire la situazione.... ma ma l'altra faccia della medaglia l'ho passata e me la sono lasciata scivolare addosso.....
e dico subito che nn lo faccio anche io x ripicca xche la cosa è successa molti molti anni fa ......
e nn sono triste nn sono disperata forse solo stronza.....
ma chi sene frega si voglio provare emozioni...e di emozioni ne ho gia provate molte in tutti i campi  voglio dare uno scossone a questa vita piatta facendo le cose piu pazze e sono disposta a farle tutte ....voglio avere l'adrenalina a mille ...


----------



## Irene (1 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> i guai li state rischiando voi due se non la smettete! lasciate stare la mia amichetta!


grazie stellina... ho appena contattato il mio giardiniere di fiducia per acquistare un pò di DDT.. 
li annaffio io quei due lì.. non preoccuparti....


----------



## lunaiena (1 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Il punto è che non ci si può tirare indietro per paura delle conseguenze.
> 
> Lunapiena può tirarsi indietro, anche se mi sembra improbabile, per questioni di coscienza, per un rigurgito d'amore nei confronti di suo marito, per paura di non ritrovare più se stessa e di riscoprirsi irrimediabilmente cambiata.
> 
> ...


hai colto nel segno....ma xche deve essere squallida una storia di sesso????
e si ho un'unica paura che si trasformi in qualcosa di piu ....


----------



## lothar57 (1 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Il punto è che non ci si può tirare indietro per paura delle conseguenze.
> 
> Lunapiena può tirarsi indietro, anche se mi sembra improbabile, per questioni di coscienza, per un rigurgito d'amore nei confronti di suo marito, per paura di non ritrovare più se stessa e di riscoprirsi irrimediabilmente cambiata.
> 
> ...


Ciao Sole!
Non e'cosi,oppure,non sempre,l'amore perso per il coniuge.
Io conosco una donna che da diversi anni si vede con un'altro e mi confessa la difficolta'di continuare i rapporti con il marito,lei ama solo l'amante,vorrebbe vivere con lui.
All'opposto c'e chi a casa sta'benissimo,ma persegue l'incontro alberghiero ogni 10 gg,come infrazione al solito,insomma non c'e'una verita',credo.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Settembre 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> grazie stellina... ho appena contattato il mio giardiniere di fiducia per acquistare un pò di DDT..
> li annaffio io quei due lì.. non preoccuparti....


ahhahaahhah non siamo zanzare......noi siamo eleganti e diabolici tentatori,che avviluppano la preda,nelle loro spire..attenta stiamo per scatenare il terribile LotCon,..scappa donna sei ingrave pericolo..


----------



## lothar57 (1 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> hai colto nel segno....ma xche deve essere squallida una storia di sesso????
> e si ho un'unica paura che si trasformi in qualcosa di piu ....


in una volta non ci si innamora,se vi vedete di piu'il rischio esiste,mi sembra di aver capito che a separarsi non pensi assolutamente,allora ecco un tipico assioma Lothariano.........la prima volta che ti chiama amore,lista nera nel cell e nell'email,e via,scappa Luna a piu'non posso...


----------



## Sole (1 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> All'opposto c'e chi a casa sta'benissimo,ma persegue l'incontro alberghiero ogni 10 gg,come infrazione al solito,insomma non c'e'una verita',credo.


Lo so e ci credo! Sono quelli che non mettono in discussione il loro matrimonio... quelli che, tutto sommato, sentono di provare ancora dei sentimenti per i loro compagni. Ma chi ha un matrimonio traballante, chi è insofferente nei confronti del partner, credo aspiri sempre a qualcosa di più.


----------



## lunaiena (1 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> in una volta non ci si innamora,se vi vedete di piu'il rischio esiste,mi sembra di aver capito che a separarsi non pensi assolutamente,allora ecco un tipico assioma Lothariano.........la prima volta che ti chiama amore,lista nera nel cell e nell'email,e via,scappa Luna a piu'non posso...


si questo lo so ..... e anche a lui ho detto la stessa cosa .....cioe nn mi chiamare amore neanche x scherzo e nn dirmi sono innamorato di te ...senno scappo  
grazie  comunque ....


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahhahaahhah non siamo zanzare......noi siamo eleganti e diabolici tentatori,che avviluppano la preda,nelle loro spire..attenta stiamo per scatenare il terribile LotCon,..scappa donna sei ingrave pericolo..


Tessiamo come due pornoragni la tela...si la te...la---si tela DO'


----------



## Sole (1 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si questo lo so ..... e anche a lui ho detto la stessa cosa .....cioe nn mi chiamare amore neanche x scherzo e nn dirmi sono innamorato di te ...senno scappo
> grazie  comunque ....


Uffa, come siete razionali e controllati.

Se ci si chiama amore è perchè evidentemente si ha voglia di farlo. Che senso ha scappare? Se nasce un sentimento lo si affronta, le persone adulte fanno così. Mi lascia sempre un po' perplessa questo bisogno di controllare tutto, di prevenire, di non complicarsi la vita.
A volte la vita E' complicata ed è anche giusto che sia così.


----------



## lunaiena (1 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Lo so e ci credo! Sono quelli che non mettono in discussione il loro matrimonio... quelli che, tutto sommato, sentono di provare ancora dei sentimenti per i loro compagni. Ma chi ha un matrimonio traballante, chi è insofferente nei confronti del partner, credo aspiri sempre a qualcosa di più.


credo di aspirare  qualcosa di piu ma la mia aspirazione nn è un altro compagno ......
ho un marito e me lo voglio tenere nonostante tutto......questa è una decisione presa tanti anni fa .....
sto bene con lui e nn sono neanche insofferente con lui è solo che nn è un matrimonio è come vivere con un coinquilino un socio ....
questo puo essere terribile ma xche separarmi se ho tutto quello che voglio!!!! solo una cosa ha scoperto da poco che mi manca il sesso solo puro sesso senza impegni e regole e amori cici e ciocio .....


----------



## lunaiena (1 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Uffa, come siete razionali e controllati.
> 
> Se ci si chiama amore è perchè evidentemente si ha voglia di farlo. Che senso ha scappare? Se nasce un sentimento lo si affronta, le persone adulte fanno così. Mi lascia sempre un po' perplessa questo bisogno di controllare tutto, di prevenire, di non complicarsi la vita.
> A volte la vita E' complicata ed è anche giusto che sia così.



la vita è complicata lo so ......ma se gia è complicata a casa xche complicarla anche fuori??????


----------



## lothar57 (1 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tessiamo come due pornoragni la tela...si la te...la---si tela DO'


Inarrivabile.....maestoso....questa e'fantastica..i pornoragni adesso suor Irene quando legge,le cade il velo,e rimane in intimo....e ci invita a bere un biancheto che le anca l'ora no??


----------



## Eleanor (1 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> la vita è complicata lo so ......ma se gia è complicata a casa xche complicarla anche fuori??????


Beh
avere un'esperienza extra coniugale
non è esattamente quello che ti prescrivono 
qualora si voglia EVITARE complicanze...


----------



## Sole (1 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> credo di aspirare  qualcosa di piu ma la mia aspirazione nn è un altro compagno ......
> ho un marito e me lo voglio tenere nonostante tutto......questa è una decisione presa tanti anni fa .....
> sto bene con lui e nn sono neanche insofferente con lui è solo che nn è un matrimonio è come vivere con un coinquilino un socio ....
> questo puo essere terribile ma xche separarmi se ho tutto quello che voglio!!!! solo una cosa ha scoperto da poco che mi manca il sesso solo puro sesso senza impegni e regole e amori cici e ciocio .....


Ci sono diverse sfumature tra un rapporto d'amore e la scopata di una notte. I sentimenti che posso nascere tra due persone sono infiniti e tutti diversi. Non possono essere catalogati. Cici e ciocio se lo possono dire anche due persone che si scopano stimandosi, piacendosi, condividendo piacevolmente un'intimità senza voler lasciare i rispettivi partner.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> credo di aspirare  qualcosa di piu ma la mia aspirazione nn è un altro compagno ......
> ho un marito e me lo voglio tenere nonostante tutto......questa è una decisione presa tanti anni fa .....
> sto bene con lui e nn sono neanche insofferente con lui è solo che nn è un matrimonio è come vivere con un coinquilino un socio ....
> questo puo essere terribile ma xche separarmi se ho tutto quello che voglio!!!! solo una cosa ha scoperto da poco che mi manca il sesso solo puro sesso senza impegni e regole e amori cici e ciocio .....


 No mia cara non sara'cosi',oppure sarebbe stato cosi'se ci fossi io al tuo posto.
Per fare solo sesso senza impegni,serve la granitica certezza di avere tutto quello che si vuole a casa,amore,stima,affetto,rispetto,e ovvio sesso regolare con il coniuge.
Tu sei fragile,scontenta,marito ormai come un fratello,non te ne frega piu'niente,per cui matematicamemte ti innamorerai.
Tu corri un grandissimo pericolo,sei predisposta ad un nuovo amore,chi fa'sesso per il sesso,l'ha gia'. 
In bocca al lupo..ne hai bisogno


----------



## Sole (1 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No mia cara non sara'cosi',oppure sarebbe stato cosi'se ci fossi io al tuo posto.
> Per fare solo sesso senza impegni,serve la granitica certezza di avere tutto quello che si vuole a casa,amore,stima,affetto,rispetto,e ovvio sesso regolare con il coniuge.
> Tu sei fragile,scontenta,marito ormai come un fratello,non te ne frega piu'niente,per cui matematicamemte ti innamorerai.
> Tu corri un grandissimo pericolo,sei predisposta ad un nuovo amore,chi fa'sesso per il sesso,l'ha gia'.
> In bocca al lupo..ne hai bisogno


Stavolta Lothar ci ha preso, mi sa.


----------



## lunaiena (1 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ci sono diverse sfumature tra un rapporto d'amore e la scopata di una notte. I sentimenti che posso nascere tra due persone sono infiniti e tutti diversi. Non possono essere catalogati. Cici e ciocio se lo possono dire anche due persone che si scopano stimandosi, piacendosi, condividendo piacevolmente un'intimità senza voler lasciare i rispettivi partner.


io accetto tutto quello che dici ....hai un modo di esprimerti che coglie molto nel segno...
e forse la mia paura  leggendo quello che hai scritto e che comunque io e quest'uomo siamo gia nella fase : "scopano stimandosi, piacendosi, condividendo piacevolmente un'intimità senza voler lasciare i rispettivi partner....
ma se effettivamente cosi sara piu difficile fermarsi....quindi ho messo le mani avanti dicendogli di nn chiamarmi amore o altre cose sdolcinate....


----------



## lothar57 (1 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Stavolta Lothar ci ha preso, mi sa.


Sai Conte finora ho sempre scherzato,anche troppo,e'giustamente un'''amica''in prive me l'ha elegantemente contestato,per cui volgio essere anche propositivo.
Si Conte e bingo certo,,,ci scommetto


----------



## Sole (1 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io accetto tutto quello che dici ....hai un modo di esprimerti che coglie molto nel segno...
> e forse la mia paura  leggendo quello che hai scritto e che comunque io e quest'uomo siamo gia nella fase : "scopano stimandosi, piacendosi, condividendo piacevolmente un'intimità senza voler lasciare i rispettivi partner....
> ma se effettivamente cosi sara piu difficile fermarsi....quindi ho messo le mani avanti dicendogli di nn chiamarmi amore o altre cose sdolcinate....


Lo capisco perfettamente e se ci riesci, in fondo, fai bene a fare così. Io so di non essere capace a reprimere ciò che sento. Non solo in amore, ma in ogni situazione della mia vita. Forse invidio un po' chi ci riesce, a volte.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io accetto tutto quello che dici ....hai un modo di esprimerti che coglie molto nel segno...
> e forse la mia paura  leggendo quello che hai scritto e che comunque io e quest'uomo siamo gia nella fase : "scopano stimandosi, piacendosi, condividendo piacevolmente un'intimità senza voler lasciare i rispettivi partner....
> ma se effettivamente cosi sara piu difficile fermarsi....quindi ho messo le mani avanti dicendogli di nn chiamarmi amore o altre cose sdolcinate....


si infatti......ahahahah mi viene da ridere....sei gia'andata amica....in senso buono ovvio,il tuo matrimonio e'alla fine,scusa la franchezza,io sono cosi'ì.


----------



## Eleanor (1 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> quindi ho messo le mani avanti dicendogli di nn chiamarmi amore o altre cose sdolcinate....


a mio modesto parere
sarebbe piu utile, a fini preventivi,
farsi chiamare cicci pupi di piu
e farsi trombare di meno.


Lunapiena ero spero si risolva tutto con un po di brio per te
senza conseguenze
ma temo anche io che il Lothar
per una volta
abbia detto qualcosa di molto vero.


----------



## Sole (1 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sai Conte finora ho sempre scherzato,anche troppo,e'giustamente un'''amica''in prive me l'ha elegantemente contestato,per cui volgio essere anche propositivo.
> Si Conte e bingo certo,,,ci scommetto


Non rivolgerti a me chiamandomi Conte, santo cielo!


----------



## Sole (1 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si infatti......ahahahah mi viene da ridere....*sei gia'andata amica*....in senso buono ovvio,il tuo matrimonio e'alla fine,scusa la franchezza,io sono cosi'ì.


Vabbè... ora non esageriamo però, dai.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si ma la colpa e'la tua...sei troppo mona,a forza di democrazia,e sono uguali a noi...insomma chi li porta i panataloni??Irene stai rischiando guai serissimi,,,,,,,,,


Ma se Hirohito mi afferma che io le mitizzo di...quala democrazia?

Iuto...sto passando già i guai!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Il punto è che non ci si può tirare indietro per paura delle conseguenze.
> 
> Lunapiena può tirarsi indietro, anche se mi sembra improbabile, per questioni di coscienza, per un rigurgito d'amore nei confronti di suo marito, per paura di non ritrovare più se stessa e di riscoprirsi irrimediabilmente cambiata.
> 
> ...


Beata sincerità eh?


----------



## lothar57 (1 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non rivolgerti a me chiamandomi Conte, santo cielo!


amica mia dovresti essere felice perche' Lui e'Lui...ahahahhaha


----------



## lunaiena (1 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si infatti......ahahahah mi viene da ridere....sei gia'andata amica....in senso buono ovvio,il tuo matrimonio e'alla fine,scusa la franchezza,io sono cosi'ì.


 ......il mio matrimonio nn è mai cominciato quindi nn puo finire .....
e sicuramente hai ragione sulla mia fragilita ma il fatto è che se io mi innamoro nn è un problema .... è che nn voglio che lui si innamori tutto qui.....


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Inarrivabile.....maestoso....questa e'fantastica..i pornoragni adesso suor Irene quando legge,le cade il velo,e rimane in intimo....e ci invita a bere un biancheto che le anca l'ora no??


Dai ritorniamo in topic...che per oggi ne abbiamo combinate abbastanza...secondo me...è più facile che ci bastoni...aiutata da Simy, ed Eliade...poi se chiama pure Farfalla...siamo in guai seri amico: ergo ritirata strategica...scappaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  ...

Dai Irena scusaciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....
[video=youtube;pYfY7VOqiIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYfY7VOqiIY&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw&index=19&feature=plpp[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ci sono diverse sfumature tra un rapporto d'amore e la scopata di una notte. I sentimenti che posso nascere tra due persone sono infiniti e tutti diversi. Non possono essere catalogati. Cici e ciocio se lo possono dire anche due persone che si scopano stimandosi, piacendosi, condividendo piacevolmente un'intimità senza voler lasciare i rispettivi partner.


La si vive come un filmetto no?
Al mattino cala il sipario, e ognuno torna alla propria vita.
Mi piace come dice una mia amica: impacchetto l'esperienza e la metto via.
Anzi lei mi ha aiutato a capire che è pernicioso per me, andare sempre a ravanare nelle mie esperienze passate, ossia ogni volta che vivo qualcosa, di necessità esso mi rimanda sempre a qualcosa d'altro, e così mi perdo la pienezza di un attimo tutto nuovo e originale eh?


----------



## lunaiena (1 Settembre 2011)

grazie a tutti mi avete messo una confusione in testa che se prima gia nn mi riconoscevo ora ancora meno....
ma nn importa ho capito alcune cose che mi hanno fatto piacere .....
e nn è cosi squallida questa storia come è venuta fuori.....
grazie degli auguri ma per come sono effettivamente io credo che nn ci saranno problemi o risvolti drastici....so esattamente come gestire situazioni.....anche quelle piu improbabili.....e no nn sono andata....nn sono mai andata x nessuno e nn penso andro questa volta riesco sempre al momento che nasce a reprimere quello che sento.....lo fatto per anni e la vita che mi ha reso cosi..
io sono contenta di quello che ho a casa e quello che ho ottenuto tutte cose futili magari xo le ho ottenute io e nn voglio perderle
quindi si staro attenta ....ma in questa storia nn c 'entrano ne separazioni ne sensi di colpa .....


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai ritorniamo in topic...che per oggi ne abbiamo combinate abbastanza...secondo me...è più facile che ci bastoni...aiutata da Simy, ed Eliade...poi se chiama pure Farfalla...siamo in guai seri amico: ergo ritirata strategica...scappaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


ahahahaha! paura è!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ahahahaha! paura è!


Si e tanta....:bandiera::cincin2:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> grazie a tutti mi avete messo una confusione in testa che se prima gia nn mi riconoscevo ora ancora meno....
> ma nn importa ho capito alcune cose che mi hanno fatto piacere .....
> e nn è cosi squallida questa storia come è venuta fuori.....
> grazie degli auguri ma per come sono effettivamente io credo che nn ci saranno problemi o risvolti drastici....so esattamente come gestire situazioni.....anche quelle piu improbabili.....e no nn sono andata....nn sono mai andata x nessuno e nn penso andro questa volta riesco sempre al momento che nasce a reprimere quello che sento.....lo fatto per anni e la vita che mi ha reso cosi..
> ...


Che Lothar sia con te! Sorella!


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No mia cara non sara'cosi',oppure sarebbe stato cosi'se ci fossi io al tuo posto.
> Per fare solo sesso senza impegni,serve la granitica certezza di avere tutto quello che si vuole a casa,amore,stima,affetto,rispetto,e ovvio sesso regolare con il coniuge.
> Tu sei fragile,scontenta,marito ormai come un fratello,non te ne frega piu'niente,per cui matematicamemte ti innamorerai.
> Tu corri un grandissimo pericolo,sei predisposta ad un nuovo amore,chi fa'sesso per il sesso,l'ha gia'.
> In bocca al lupo..ne hai bisogno


 Incredibile ma...quoto! 



contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai ritorniamo in topic...che per oggi ne abbiamo combinate abbastanza...secondo me...è più facile che ci bastoni...aiutata da Simy, ed Eliade...poi se chiama pure Farfalla...siamo in guai seri amico: ergo ritirata strategica...scappaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  ...
> 
> Dai Irena scusaciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....


 Ahhh bravo...hai capito chi comanda eh?? :carneval:



lunapiena ha detto:


> sicuramente sono fuori questo mi sembra chiaro ....se no nn mi troverei qui ma nn sono qui per risolvere un problema il problema ha una soluzione e io ci sono gia arrivata alla soluzione .....io ho chiesto come" ci si sente dopo aver tradito " nn ho chiesto "devo tradire  o no ".....nn so poi sicuramente avrai ragione ma io come gia detto ho preso gia la mia decisione e nn mi sembra di aver esposto un problema....
> 
> e nn credo nell'amore neanche per me stessa xche  se mi amassi nn andrei a mettermi in un casino..... in quanto visto quello che ho letto  mi faro solo del male.... se uno ama se stesso nn si fa del male penso
> 
> ...


 basterebbe così poco per amare se stessi...eppure...


----------



## passante (1 Settembre 2011)

io penso cara lunapiena che tu sia estremamente confusa. apri un topic intitolato "come ci si sente" e poi scrivi che non ti interessano i sentimenti. poi dai a intendere che vuoi ferire tuo marito. poi che lui ti è indifferente. poi che vuoi scopare. poi che hai paura di innamorarti. sei confusa. le 37 pagine di forum più confuse che ho letto fino ad ora.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No mia cara non sara'cosi',oppure sarebbe stato cosi'se ci fossi io al tuo posto.
> Per fare solo sesso senza impegni,serve la granitica certezza di avere tutto quello che si vuole a casa,amore,stima,affetto,rispetto,e ovvio sesso regolare con il coniuge.
> Tu sei fragile,scontenta,marito ormai come un fratello,non te ne frega piu'niente,per cui matematicamemte ti innamorerai.
> Tu corri un grandissimo pericolo,sei predisposta ad un nuovo amore,chi fa'sesso per il sesso,l'ha gia'.
> In bocca al lupo..ne hai bisogno


Hai dato la più alta definizione del sesso positivo.
Ho capito come mai certe cose le ho viste solo nei privè, e quelle persone erano tranquille e serene.
Fantastico Lothar!


----------



## Sole (2 Settembre 2011)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> La si vive come un filmetto no?
> Al mattino cala il sipario, e ognuno torna alla propria vita.
> Mi piace come dice una mia amica: impacchetto l'esperienza e la metto via.
> Anzi lei mi ha aiutato a capire che è pernicioso per me, andare sempre a ravanare nelle mie esperienze passate, ossia ogni volta che vivo qualcosa, di necessità esso mi rimanda sempre a qualcosa d'altro, e così mi perdo la pienezza di un attimo tutto nuovo e originale eh?


Io non sono tanto d'accordo o, almeno, non va bene per me.

Impacchettare l'esperienza e metterla via implica una totale mancanza di rielaborazione e una visione superficiale dei rapporti umani che non mi appartiene.
Posso mettere via l'esperienza, ma non la impacchetto: ogni tanto la vado a cercare, la rigiro tra le mani, ci penso su ancora un po' e poi la rimetto a posto.
Mi piace rivisitare il mio passato, le mie storie, anche quelle insignificanti o che mi hanno fatto male. Sono comunque parti di me.

Io sono il tipo di donna che ricorda a distanza di mesi le facce delle persone con cui ha scambiato due chiacchiere su qualche treno... i filmetti, per me, sono tutti film interessanti: comici, sentimentali oppure horror... ma anche quando sono interminabili polpettoni ricorderò sempre qualche particolare degno di nota


----------



## contepinceton (2 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non sono tanto d'accordo o, almeno, non va bene per me.
> 
> Impacchettare l'esperienza e metterla via implica una totale mancanza di rielaborazione e una visione superficiale dei rapporti umani che non mi appartiene.
> Posso mettere via l'esperienza, ma non la impacchetto: ogni tanto la vado a cercare, la rigiro tra le mani, ci penso su ancora un po' e poi la rimetto a posto.
> ...


Uffa lo sapevo che non dovevo darle ragione...
Si anch'io ricordo tutto...o per lo meno è latente...ma poi ogni evento mi rimanda a cose che ho vissuto, o visto vivere...
Per esempio quando tu mi hai parlato di tuo marito, io ho ripensato a certe cose che ho vissuto...e ho potuto dirti...in parte so come si sente lui...e non è poco sai?
Pensa a tutti quelli che fanno discorsi di circostanza su aria fritta...


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non sono tanto d'accordo o, almeno, non va bene per me.
> 
> Impacchettare l'esperienza e metterla via implica una totale mancanza di rielaborazione e una visione superficiale dei rapporti umani che non mi appartiene.
> Posso mettere via l'esperienza, ma non la impacchetto: ogni tanto la vado a cercare, la rigiro tra le mani, ci penso su ancora un po' e poi la rimetto a posto.
> ...


Quoto!


----------



## lothar57 (2 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uffa lo sapevo che non dovevo darle ragione...
> Si anch'io ricordo tutto...o per lo meno è latente...ma poi ogni evento mi rimanda a cose che ho vissuto, o visto vivere...
> Per esempio quando tu mi hai parlato di tuo marito, io ho ripensato a certe cose che ho vissuto...e ho potuto dirti...in parte so come si sente lui...e non è poco sai?
> Pensa a tutti quelli che fanno discorsi di circostanza su aria fritta...


E'sbagliato amico mio.anch'io ho grandissima memoria,ricordo cose di quando era bambino,brrrrr parliamo di mezzo secola fa'...pero' rimuovo subito gli eventi che ''debbono''sparire.
Perche'non posso ricordarmeli....non so'se l'amica che ha fatto nascere questo blog,avra'la mia stessa forza,ne dubiot tantissimo


----------



## stellanuova (2 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Per fare solo sesso senza impegni,serve la granitica certezza di avere tutto quello che si vuole a casa,amore,stima,affetto,rispetto,e ovvio sesso regolare con il coniuge.


Questa interessante affermazione esigerebbe una spiegazione approfondita che spero mi diate.
Se si ha tutto perche' si cerca sesso altrove ? Sara' pure solo sesso ma sempre tradimento e'.
Inoltre proprio le donne che cominciano una storia di sesso mettendo paletti perche' sia
solo ed esclusivamente sesso poi inevitabilmente si innamorano e ..... tutto si complica. 
O no ??


----------



## Sole (2 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Questa interessante affermazione esigerebbe una spiegazione approfondita che spero mi diate.
> Se si ha tutto perche' si cerca sesso altrove ?


Perchè non si crede più nell'amore così come ce lo insegnano da bambini. Perchè quella visione dell'amore, per un motivo o per un altro, a un certo punto della nostra vita comincia a sembrarci una bella favola e niente più.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Perchè non si crede più nell'amore così come ce lo insegnano da bambini. Perchè quella visione dell'amore, per un motivo o per un altro, a un certo punto della nostra vita comincia a sembrarci una bella favola e niente più.


Sole, non si può rimanere adolescenti a vita eh?
Troviamo ogni giorno persone affermate: adulte nella professione, adolescenti negli affetti...
O persone che non hanno avuto un'adolescenza...queste sono di una fragilità estrema...non trovi?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Settembre 2011)

Io credo ancora nell'amore come me l'avrebbero raccontato. Perché come me l'hanno raccontato i miei proprio non c'è.

L'amore da favola invece c'è


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io credo ancora nell'amore come me l'avrebbero raccontato. Perché come me l'hanno raccontato i miei proprio non c'è.
> 
> L'amore da favola invece c'è


SI...ahahahaah...SI...uauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...wovl...


----------



## lunaiena (3 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E'sbagliato amico mio.anch'io ho grandissima memoria,ricordo cose di quando era bambino,brrrrr parliamo di mezzo secola fa'...pero' rimuovo subito gli eventi che ''debbono''sparire.
> Perche'non posso ricordarmeli....non so'se l'amica che ha fatto nascere questo blog,avra'la mia stessa forza,ne dubiot tantissimo


questo lo so fare benissimo.....
xo nn rimuovo gli eventi li elimino completamente ....se una cosa fa mi fa stare bene mi ci butto completamente e do tutta me stessa xo dal momento che la stessa cosa comincia a turbarmi e in qualche modo confondermi scombussolare la mia vita io taglio i ponti e volto pagina ....nn mi sono mai perermessa nessuna dipendenza sono sempre stata attenta a nn rimanere imprigionata nel passatoe neanche a fare castelli in aria su eventi futuri che magari nn accadranno.....quindi vivo il presente 

e per quanto riguarda "Per fare solo sesso senza impegni,serve la granitica certezza di avere tutto quello che si vuole a casa,amore,stima,affetto,rispetto,e ovvio sesso regolare con il coniuge.....
spero veramente x te che sia cosi ....ho conoscito molte persone che avevano GRANITICHE CERTEZZE...ma alla fine era semplicemente un modo per aggraparsi a qualcosa di sicuro ....
se  GRANITICO nn è CERTO....


----------



## lothar57 (3 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Questa interessante affermazione esigerebbe una spiegazione approfondita che spero mi diate.
> Se si ha tutto perche' si cerca sesso altrove ? Sara' pure solo sesso ma sempre tradimento e'.
> Inoltre proprio le donne che cominciano una storia di sesso mettendo paletti perche' sia
> solo ed esclusivamente sesso poi inevitabilmente si innamorano e ..... tutto si complica.
> O no ??



Buongiorno Stella difficile spiegare,e ancora piu'difficile da capire il perche'uno si debba tuffare in questi casini,quando non manca niente.
Si comincia autoconvincendosi di essere sposati da troppo tempo,quando invece realmente problemi non ne esistano,poi subentra la voglia di rimettersi in gioco,la ''sindrome''di passare i 50 anni e auto sfidarsi per vedere se siamo ancora capaci di ''catturare''una donna.
Poi c'e'l'andrenalina data dal pericolo,di incontrare a volte una persona sconosciuta.
Innamorarsi?No se si sceglie di vedersi con donne che per eta',o situazione casalinga,assolutamente non cercano l'amore,cosi'come noi non lo cerchiamo.
L'unico problema e'fermarsi in tempo,sai questo e'un''gioco''molto pericoloso,perche'diventa un vizio.
Io fumavo e non poco,dieci anni fa'l'ultimo dell'anno feci il pieno,il giorno dopo Marlboro e accendino nel rusco.mai piu'accesa una.
Ho seri di dubbi di riuscire a fare lo stesso,con queste storie.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> questo lo so fare benissimo.....
> xo nn rimuovo gli eventi li elimino completamente ....se una cosa fa mi fa stare bene mi ci butto completamente e do tutta me stessa xo dal momento che la stessa cosa comincia a turbarmi e in qualche modo confondermi scombussolare la mia vita io taglio i ponti e volto pagina ....nn mi sono mai perermessa nessuna dipendenza sono sempre stata attenta a nn rimanere imprigionata nel passatoe neanche a fare castelli in aria su eventi futuri che magari nn accadranno.....quindi vivo il presente
> 
> e per quanto riguarda "Per fare solo sesso senza impegni,serve la granitica certezza di avere tutto quello che si vuole a casa,amore,stima,affetto,rispetto,e ovvio sesso regolare con il coniuge.....
> ...


Buongiorno Luna,tu non mi conosci e giustamente scrivi cosi'.
Ti dico solo e credici,che mia moglie non e'una coinquilina,e che stanotte e'stata benissimo vicino a me.
Io non soffro le tue mancanze casalinghe,e quindi sono serenamente certo di quello che faccio,tu al contrario sei vulnerabile,perche'parti da un concetto opposto,scusa se lo dico e scrivo e correggimi se sbaglio,a casa tua stai da schifo,io no.


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Luna,tu non mi conosci e giustamente scrivi cosi'.
> Ti dico solo e credici,che mia moglie non e'una coinquilina,e che stanotte e'stata benissimo vicino a me.
> Io non soffro le tue mancanze casalinghe,e quindi sono serenamente certo di quello che faccio,tu al contrario sei vulnerabile,perche'parti da un concetto opposto,scusa se lo dico e scrivo e correggimi se sbaglio,a casa tua stai da schifo,io no.


ma come dico spesso a chiara , alla base un'insoddisfazione esiste .altrimenti non avresti bisogno di brividi ulteriori.
forse è un'insicurezza di mezz'età e la voglia e la paura d'invecchiare


----------



## Daniele (3 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse è un'insicurezza di mezz'età e la voglia e la paura d'invecchiare


Al 100% è questo Minerva, non la solita minsestra scaldata per 24 anni, ma la crisi di mezza età pura pura.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> questo lo so fare benissimo.....
> xo nn rimuovo gli eventi li elimino completamente ....se una cosa fa mi fa stare bene mi ci butto completamente e do tutta me stessa xo dal momento che la stessa cosa comincia a turbarmi e in qualche modo confondermi scombussolare la mia vita io taglio i ponti e volto pagina ....nn mi sono mai perermessa nessuna dipendenza sono sempre stata attenta a nn rimanere imprigionata nel passatoe neanche a fare castelli in aria su eventi futuri che magari nn accadranno.....quindi vivo il presente
> 
> e per quanto riguarda "Per fare solo sesso senza impegni,serve la granitica certezza di avere tutto quello che si vuole a casa,amore,stima,affetto,rispetto,e ovvio sesso regolare con il coniuge.....
> ...


Luna, Lothar diceva solo che se sei al sicuro affettivamente, corri meno rischi di partire con il cuore, attraverso una scopatina.
Per la prima parte del post, mi piace da impazzire come la metti.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come dico spesso a chiara , alla base un'insoddisfazione esiste .altrimenti non avresti bisogno di brividi ulteriori.
> forse è un'insicurezza di mezz'età e la voglia e la paura d'invecchiare


Ma nel caso di Chiara...il rapporto con il marito non c'entra niente.
Sono solo proiezioni tue.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Luna,tu non mi conosci e giustamente scrivi cosi'.
> Ti dico solo e credici,che mia moglie non e'una coinquilina,e che stanotte e'stata benissimo vicino a me.
> Io non soffro le tue mancanze casalinghe,e quindi sono serenamente certo di quello che faccio,tu al contrario sei vulnerabile,perche'parti da un concetto opposto,scusa se lo dico e scrivo e correggimi se sbaglio,a casa tua stai da schifo,io no.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma nel caso di Chiara...il rapporto con il marito non c'entra niente.
> Sono solo proiezioni tue.


marito a parte c'è una riscoperta di libertà non vissuta al momento in cui avrebbe potuto  e dovuto


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> marito a parte c'è una riscoperta di libertà non vissuta al momento in cui avrebbe potuto  e dovuto


Chi sei tu per dirlo?
Ogni essere umano ha il suo percorso esistenziale.
Io posso vantare di avere camminato a fianco di Chiara Matraini, e posso dirti che va benissimo ora.
ora può.
E lei non deve.
Chiara Matraini non è una donna che fa una cosa perchè deve farla, ma è una donna che fa quello che va fatto, a seconda dei casi, in questo senso lei è una Tatcher dei sentimenti.


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2011)

chi sei tu per chiedere  chi sono io?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi sei tu per chiedere  chi sono io?


Il conte.
E come sai egli può tutto.
Sono l'anima nera numero 1 del forum.
Lothar l'anima numero due.


----------



## stellanuova (3 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Innamorarsi?No se si sceglie di vedersi con donne che per eta',o situazione casalinga,assolutamente non cercano l'amore,cosi'come noi non lo cerchiamo.
> L'unico problema e'fermarsi in tempo,sai questo e'un''gioco''molto pericoloso,perche'diventa un vizio.
> Io fumavo e non poco,dieci anni fa'l'ultimo dell'anno feci il pieno,il giorno dopo Marlboro e accendino nel rusco.mai piu'accesa una.
> *Ho seri di dubbi di riuscire a fare lo stesso,con queste storie.*


O_O oh my god ...... un vizio ? 

spiega meglio lothar, se vuoi .....:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> O_O oh my god ...... un vizio ?
> 
> spiega meglio lothar, se vuoi .....:smile:


SI è dipendente dall'andrenalina...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Settembre 2011)

chi sono io? chi sei tu? chi siete?
chi eravamo? chi saremo?
chi? dove? quando?


----------



## lunaiena (4 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Stella difficile spiegare,e ancora piu'difficile da capire il perche'uno si debba tuffare in questi casini,quando non manca niente.
> Si comincia autoconvincendosi di essere sposati da troppo tempo,quando invece realmente problemi non ne esistano,poi subentra la voglia di rimettersi in gioco,la ''sindrome''di passare i 50 anni e auto sfidarsi per vedere se siamo ancora capaci di ''catturare''una donna.
> Poi c'e'l'andrenalina data dal pericolo,di incontrare a volte una persona sconosciuta.
> Innamorarsi?No se si sceglie di vedersi con donne che per eta',o situazione casalinga,assolutamente non cercano l'amore,cosi'come noi non lo cerchiamo.
> ...





contepinceton ha detto:


> SI è dipendente dall'andrenalina...



nn so se è adrenalina forse è solo il desiderio di sentirsi padrone di una situazione....
il ricercare l'adrenalina  è come cercare una sensazione fortissima che sul momento annienta tutte le altre e questo l'ho faccio spesso dall 'andare con la mia moutain bike giu x un bosco a tutta velocita ...  rimanere a piedi di notte in macchina e invece di chiamare casa  fermare la prima macchina che arriva...aiutare un ragazzo che ad un distributore era molestato da 2 altri ragazzi.....accettare di uscire con uno che se pur nn sconosciuto sai essere uno squilibrato... e molte altre situazioni  che siano di in grado di aumentere quell'energia che serve a darti una scossa  che in determinato momento ti senti di aver bisogno...
l'ho fatto anche io di smettere di fumare da un giorno all'altro quando mi sono accorta di nn poterne piu fare a meno ... ero  arrivata a consumare 2 accendini al giorno ...hahahah scherzo .... 2 pacchi al giorno ...  ho voluto lasciare sigarette ovunque  in macchina  in casa al lavoro in borsa   ma quando dico stop è stop ....e questo era un vizio un'abitudine di cadere in qualcosa che puo portarti a  dipendenza


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> chi sono io? chi sei tu? chi siete?
> chi eravamo? chi saremo?
> chi? dove? quando?


e soprattutto perchè non me l'hai data?
Perchè mi hai lasciato?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> nn so se è adrenalina forse è solo il desiderio di sentirsi padrone di una situazione....
> il ricercare l'adrenalina  è come cercare una sensazione fortissima che sul momento annienta tutte le altre e questo l'ho faccio spesso dall 'andare con la mia moutain bike giu x un bosco a tutta velocita ...  rimanere a piedi di notte in macchina e invece di chiamare casa  fermare la prima macchina che arriva...aiutare un ragazzo che ad un distributore era molestato da 2 altri ragazzi.....accettare di uscire con uno che se pur nn sconosciuto sai essere uno squilibrato... e molte altre situazioni  che siano di in grado di aumentere quell'energia che serve a darti una scossa  che in determinato momento ti senti di aver bisogno...
> l'ho fatto anche io di smettere di fumare da un giorno all'altro quando mi sono accorta di nn poterne piu fare a meno ... ero  arrivata a consumare 2 accendini al giorno ...hahahah scherzo .... 2 pacchi al giorno ...  ho voluto lasciare sigarette ovunque  in macchina  in casa al lavoro in borsa   ma quando dico stop è stop ....e questo era un vizio un'abitudine di cadere in qualcosa che puo portarti a  dipendenza


Sei perfetta per Lothar! Perfetta...cavoli...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> marito a parte *c'è una riscoperta di libertà non vissuta al momento in cui avrebbe potuto  e dovuto*





contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi sei tu per dirlo?
> Ogni essere umano ha il suo percorso esistenziale.
> Io posso vantare di avere camminato a fianco di Chiara Matraini, e posso dirti che va benissimo ora.
> ora può.
> ...


Grazie molte, Conte, per il tuo interessamento nei miei confronti.
In ogni momento sei un grande amico.

Però sai bene che Minerva ha ragione.


----------



## Daniele (4 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Grazie molte, Conte, per il tuo interessamento nei miei confronti.
> In ogni momento sei un grande amico.
> 
> Però sai bene che Minerva ha ragione.


CHiara, a volte mi spiazzi con queste tue prese di autocoscienza, che penso tu abbia avuto sin dall'inizio. Ma come ti ho sempre detto, stimo il fatto che tu sei consapevole del perchè e del percome e non ti nascondi dietro a finti amori e barricate contro il marito.
Non sei la donna ideale, onestamente, ma sei sinceramente meglio di tutte le mie ex...e fidati è un complimento.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> CHiara, a volte mi spiazzi con queste tue prese di autocoscienza, che penso tu abbia avuto sin dall'inizio. Ma come ti ho sempre detto, stimo il fatto che tu sei consapevole del perchè e del percome e non ti nascondi dietro a finti amori e barricate contro il marito.
> Non sei la donna ideale, onestamente, ma sei sinceramente meglio di tutte le mie ex...e fidati è un complimento.


Allora ti ringrazio molto per il complimento...
...ma guarda che io sono la donna ideale di molti uomini:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Grazie molte, Conte, per il tuo interessamento nei miei confronti.
> In ogni momento sei un grande amico.
> 
> Però sai bene che Minerva ha ragione.


COme sai il mio orgoglio e il mio rango mi impedisce di concedere la benchè minima ragione ad una maestra.
Dalle maestre ho sempre amato solo una cosa: le note nel registro.
A scuola ero il giamburrasca della situazione.
Facile fare le dietrologie con la vita degli altri, il vero problema è che nessuno può vivere la nostra vita.


----------

